# Änderung des Raid-ID/Lockout System in Cataclysm



## mccord (26. April 2010)

Blizzard hat vor in Cataclysm das Raid ID Systems so zu ändern, dass es keine getrennten 10er und 25er IDs mehr gibt.
Man muss sich also zwischen dem 10er und 25er Modus eines Raiddungeons entscheiden und kann nicht mehr beide in einer Woche mit einem Char machen.
Das Loot des 10er und 25er Modus wird identisch sein. Die Hardmodes geben dann natürlich besseres Loot.
Die Schwierigkeit soll angepasst werden, so dass 10er & 25er etwa gleich schwer sind. 
Der 25er Modus soll wahrscheinlich mehr Marken und Materialien rausspringen lassen (soweit ich das rauslesen konnte).

Wie findet ihr diese Änderung?

Quelle: http://www.mmo-champion.com/news-2/cataclysm-raid-progression-refinements-193787/


----------



## Natar (26. April 2010)

hm
hm
hm

wenns das so wäre fänd ichs idiotisch 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Bitialis (26. April 2010)

Find ich ziemlichen Schwachsinn..
Allein der Loot 10er und 25er soll gleiches Level sein find ich iwo bisschen schwach..
Dann brauch ich ja gar nichtmehr 25 gehen mit meiner Gilde weil 3 10er Gruppen den Raid deutlich weiter nach vorne bringen..


----------



## ibbi (26. April 2010)

also ich hab davon noch nichts gelesen
aber das wär auch ziemlich dumm wenn blizz sowas macht....
ergibt soziemlich garkein sinn-.-..für mich


----------



## Martok352 (26. April 2010)

wär doch totaler schwachsinn =/... jz jammern die leutchen schon, dass spätestens nach Freitag alle ID's weg sind und sie nicht wissen, was sie tun sollen...


----------



## zeltstricker94 (26. April 2010)

ich finde es nicht gut das der loot gleich ist. blizz was soll das???


----------



## NarYethz (26. April 2010)

mich würds freuen, mit freunden sind wir genau 8-9 leute (je nachdem wieviel da sind) und da is das immer total geil zu raiden mit nur 1x random-dd 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


von daher solls mir nur recht sein, 25er geh ich eig eh so gut wie gar nich^^


----------



## lolGER61095 (26. April 2010)

so gehen doch alle nurnoch 10er raiden weil die chance höher is ein gegenstand zu bekommen welches man unbedingt braucht..


----------



## Skelettkrieger (26. April 2010)

wie viele items sollen dann im 10ner droppen? 1-2?
dann müsste der 25er ja minimal 3-6 bieten damit es sich "lohnt"

casualisierung sondergleichen.
war abzusehen, ist aber beschissen


----------



## TheDoggy (26. April 2010)

Ich finds nice. ^.^



Skelettkrieger schrieb:


> wie viele items sollen dann im 10ner droppen? 1-2?
> dann müsste der 25er ja minimal 3-6 bieten damit es sich "lohnt"


Du weisst, dass momentan im 10er 2 und im 25er 4 Items pro Boss droppen?


----------



## ambrador (26. April 2010)

Tja, am Besten lest ihr a) die Originalmeldung nicht und b) denkt überhaupt erstmal gar nicht nach, was ihr nicht gelesen habt ...

Zusammenfassung:

10-Man and 25-Man raids will share the same lockout.
10-Man and 25-Man raids difficulty will be as close as possible to each other.
10-Man and 25-Man raids will drop the exact same loot, but 25-man will drop a higher quantity of items.
Normal versus Heroic mode will be chosen on a per-boss basis in Cataclysm raids, the same way it works in Icecrown Citadel
For the first few raid tiers, our plan is to provide multiple smaller raids. Instead of one raid with eleven bosses, you might have a five-boss raid as well as a six-boss raid.
Soweit ich es sehe soll
* die Benachteiligung für 10er-Raids aufgehoben werden
* das Ganze soll gerecht bleiben, indem 10er und 25er Raids gleich schwer gemacht werden ("as close as possible")
* die Drop-Anzahl der 25er soll angepasst werden
* Es wird nicht mehr einen großen, sondern mehrere kleinere Raids geben ... man hat also MEHR IDs, man verliert also effektiv keine ID, sondern erhält für jede ID einen tatsächlich anderen Content.
* ich kann mir auch mit meinem Stamm-10er Raid heroische Erfolge erarbeiten.

Alle in allem: ein fairer Ausgleich für kleinere Gilden und Leute, die keine Lust haben 25 Flöhe und Interessen unter Kontrolle zu halten.

Meine Vermutung: Es wird wesentlich mehr 10er Raids geben... das allerdings verschärft ggf. den Heiler und Tankmangel -> müssen mehr Leute Tanks und Heiler spielen und das werden sie auch tun. Außerdem wird der DD-Char weiter wichtiger gemacht (bisher über knackige Enragetimer), in Cata werden zu Anfang mehr Heiler mitkommen müssen, d.h. weniger DDler müssen mehr Damage machen (wenn man von 10er-Raids ausgeht). Ich finds erstmal einen sinnvollen Vorschlag seitens Blizz.


----------



## Yuukami (26. April 2010)

mhhh dann werden 25 einfacher. 10ner waren generell schwerer, denn wenn einer verreckt bei was auch immer war man im 10ner raid schon schwer im nachteil.


----------



## hashmich (26. April 2010)

Naja war abzusehen dass Blizzard versucht allen den gleichen Kram zugänglich zu machen auch denen die eben keinen 25er Stammraid haben und auch keine Lust haben sich mit einer Randomgroup da durchzuprügeln, in die sie wahrscheinlich net mal reinkommen weil die Anforderungen absurd sind. (Gearscrore, Achievments)


----------



## BigChef (26. April 2010)

Ich find's toll, denn das einzig Schwierige beim 25er ist, dass man halt 15 Leute mehr finden muss. ^^
&#8364;: /sign Yuukami


----------



## Skelettkrieger (26. April 2010)

TheDoggy schrieb:


> Ich finds nice. ^.^
> 
> 
> Du weisst, dass momentan im 10er 2 und im 25er 4 Items pro Boss droppen?




die sind aber qualitativ unterschiedlich... nc


----------



## Lord Aresius (26. April 2010)

Absoluter Schwachsinn.

Das ist das Ende der 25er Raids.

Ich hab nichts gegen Casuals, jeder wie er will, aber das ist eine Anpassung an die Gelegenheitsspieler, was ich für übertrieben halte.

Wieso soll man sich mit 25 Leuten rumstressen wenn man dann mit 10 guten Leuten unterwegs sein kann ? Ergebnis dasselbe.
Ich will hier nicht einen auf Progamer etc. machen, aber ein 25er Raid inkl. Kills ist ja wohl höher zu werten als ein 10er Raid.

Wer halt nur 10er gehen kann, geht halt nur 10er und muß mit dem Loot zufrieden sein. Wer halt lieber in einer Raidgilde ist mit gewissen Verpflichtungen, soll dafür auch anständig belohnt werden d.h. höher wertige Loots.


Das einzig Gute daran ist, es wird keine katastrophalen 25er Raids mehr existieren, weil niemand mehr Random 25er gehen wird.

Ob das so im Sinne von Blizzard ist, vermag ich nicht zu sagen.


----------



## Kjarrigan (26. April 2010)

Die Passage mit den ersten Raidinstanzen, die einen ähnlichen Schwierigkeitsgrad wie die Heroischen 5er-Instanzen haben macht mir ehrlich gesagt ein paar Sorgen. Kann mir das zwar noch nicht so recht vorstellen aber irgendwie kommt mir das so vor als wenn man gerade 85 wird, evtl noch ein paar normale Ini's für blaues Equip geht, und dann sofort in die ersten Raids stürmt.

Das ID-System ohne Trennung zwischen 10er und 25er (und die Heroischen Varianten auch?) ist auch eine derbe Änderung. Der gleiche Schwierigkeitsgrad (in Relation) hört sich gut an da ja vor allem der 10er zur Zeit leichter ist als der 25er Modus. Dennonch kann man vermuten das wieder viel mehr auf das richtige Setup im Raid geachtet werden muss wenn dementsprechend der 10er schwieriger wird (oder soll der 25er Modus leichter werden?). 

Ein Vorteil (dank gleichem Itemlevel im 10er und 25er) sind die zusätzlichen Marken und Materialien im 25er, auch wenn ich mir vorstellen könnte das gerade in größeren Gilden (oder überhaupt in einer Gilde) deswegen der "Zwang" 25er zu gehen zunimmt, da ja somit mehr für die Raidbank/Gildenbank anfällt oder auch die Mitspieler schneller an ihr Marken-T11, T12, T44 kommen um so schneller die Gruppe voran bringen zu können.

Teilweise hören sich die geplanten Änderungen nicht schlecht an (weniger Zeitaufwand), andererseits macht es mir wenigstens sehr viel Spaß mit ca. 33 verschiedenen Leuten (24 aussem 25er, 9 aussem 10er) zu raiden. Wenn ich mich nun zwecks schnell Ausrüstung sammeln / einfacherer Raid-Koordination einem 10er anschließen "muss" (vllt bei mehreren 10er Gruppen einer Gilde z. B.) ist schnell das epische Gefühl eines großen Raids weg.

MfG Kjar 

Edit: der Bluepost im deutschen Forum: http://forums.wow-europe.com/thread.html?topicId=13200293930&sid=3&pageNo=1


----------



## Anburak-G (26. April 2010)

Also wenn der Schwierigkeitsgrad angepasst wird, finde ich das garnicht schlecht...

Bin mit meiner 10ner Stamm liber unterwegs als 25ger, is teinfach bessere Atmosphäre 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Fasor (26. April 2010)

Kjarrigan schrieb:


> Die Passage mit den ersten Raidinstanzen, die einen ähnlichen Schwierigkeitsgrad wie die Heroischen 5er-Instanzen haben macht mir ehrlich gesagt ein paar Sorgen. Kann mir das zwar noch nicht so recht vorstellen aber irgendwie kommt mir das so vor als wenn man gerade 85 wird, evtl noch ein paar normale Ini's für blaues Equip geht, und dann sofort in die ersten Raids stürmt.



Wo ist der unterschied zu wotlk da sind wa auch mit t6 naxx gegangen


----------



## Kjarrigan (26. April 2010)

Fasor schrieb:


> Wo ist der unterschied zu wotlk da sind wa auch mit t6 naxx gegangen




ehrlich, hab zwar zu bc schon meinen druiden gezockt aber nie den T6 / Sunwell endcontend, daher hab ich abgesehen vom hörensagen keine Ahnung mehr wie stark t6 im vergleich zum blau/grünen Questequip war, aber naxx hab ich mit meiner Gilde noch nicht direkt gecleared als ich 80 wurde...


----------



## Ixidus (26. April 2010)

ich finds gut!


----------



## Zodttd (26. April 2010)

Bitialis schrieb:


> Find ich ziemlichen Schwachsinn..
> Allein der Loot 10er und 25er soll gleiches Level sein find ich iwo bisschen schwach..
> Dann brauch ich ja gar nichtmehr 25 gehen mit meiner Gilde weil 3 10er Gruppen den Raid deutlich weiter nach vorne bringen..



Jo, vorallem wirds ja dann sicher so bleiben 10er zwei Dropps, 25er drei Dropps, das heißt eine Gilde mit 30 Leuten hätte die Wahl zwischen 30 glücklichen Membern und mit allen Gruppen zusammen 6 Dropps pro Boss oder 5 unglückliche Member und 25 andere kloppen sich um zwei Dropps pro Boss insgesamt.
Dadurch werden 25er ganz einfach überflüssig, dann eher ganz ohne, da spart man sich die Arbeit..


----------



## Muahdib (26. April 2010)

Also ich finde das System gar nicht so schlecht entscheidet man sich für ein Raidsystem 10er oder 25er halt
und kann je nach eigener spielweise und Zeiteinteilung raiden gehen . 

Für nen 10 Mann Raid brauchts halt nicht so einen grossen Pool dafür kann man halt kaum auf jemanden
rücksicht nehmen der halt nur jede 2. Woche raiden kann .

25er Raids sind halt dafür besser geeignet grösserer Spielerpool erlaubt auch mal mehrere Ausfälle oder
eine bessere Rotation der Leute .

Auf der andere Seite ist noch aufzuführen das man nicht dringend einen 10er Raid braucht um sich
etwas zu verbessern für den 25er oder um den Content schon mal "Vorzuspielen" weil es im 10er
einfacher läuft und man weiter kommt mit der "Elite" des 25er z.b. 

Ich kenne das zur genüge selber das ich mir Random oder anderweitig eine 10er Id gesucht habe 
nur das ich im 25er Teilweise mit der Ausrüstung mithalten kann . Da das Dropglück wärend meiner
aktiven Spielzeit halt nicht gerade berauschend war . Und man halt als Schichtarbeiter nicht jede
Woche aktiv teilnehmen kann .

Wenn viele jetzt Heulen das der 25er der wichtige Raid ist ... wieso denn eigentlich ? Falls die 
Dropraten halt der Instance und Raidstärke angepasst sind ists ok für alle . 
Z.B. im 10er halt 1-2 Items und im 25er 3-5 Items pro Boss . 

Achja zu pre BC hatten wir auch keine Epics mit denen wir in den ersten Dungeon Molten Core 
gelaufen sind ... da gabs kaum welche in der freien Welt zu finden .


----------



## Deadlift (26. April 2010)

Das ist simpel die beste Änderung die es in WoW bisher gab => Ever.

Ich hab schon gejubelt dass es alle Raids auch im 10er gab mit WotLK, weil wir damit endlich jeden Content sehen konnten ohne auf 15 andere Hirnis bauen zu müssen.
Jetzt brauch ich mich nicht mal mehr durch die 25er zwängen um an mein Gear zu kommen und kann mich auf meinen 10er konzentireren.

Und 25er Raidgilden nehmen auch was mit=> mehr Items pro Boss.

Das einzige was am 25er bisher schwieriger ist als im 10er, ist 15 Deppen mehr zu coordinieren.

Ich finds porno PUNKT


----------



## Nachtmond (26. April 2010)

Skelettkrieger schrieb:


> wie viele items sollen dann im 10ner droppen? 1-2?
> dann müsste der 25er ja minimal 3-6 bieten damit es sich "lohnt"


Entweder gibt es dann 1 Drop im 10er und 3 Drops im 25er oder 2 Drops im 10er und 5-6 Drops im 25er. In der zweiten Variante dürfte man deutlich schneller equipped sein.

Allerdings befürchte ich, das sich 25er Raidgilden vermehrt auflösen werden. Wenn mal wieder eine Zeitlang gewiped wurde, wird sich die eine, vermeindlich bessere, Hälfte fragen, warum sie die andere Hälfte eigentlich braucht ...

Ich kann dieser Änderung nix abgewinnen ...


----------



## Skyler93 (26. April 2010)

Kjarrigan schrieb:


> ehrlich, hab zwar zu bc schon meinen druiden gezockt aber nie den T6 / Sunwell endcontend, daher hab ich abgesehen vom hörensagen keine Ahnung mehr wie stark t6 im vergleich zum blau/grünen Questequip war, aber naxx hab ich mit meiner Gilde noch nicht direkt gecleared als ich 80 wurde...



hmm blaues lvl 80er teil 171 gear
t6 156 oder so
^^noch dazu ist t6 episch und gibt gute set bonis ;D
n paar teile hab ich ausgetauscht aber net viel^^


----------



## Assor (26. April 2010)

Ich freu mich. Die Atmosphäre im 10er fand ich schon immer angenehmer, 
nur der Anspruch war zu gering und die Beute etwas mau und solange es genug zum Raiden über die Woche gibt - Daumen hoch.

Im 25er werden vermutlich proportional zur Spieleranzahl mehr items dropen um den Mehraufwand zu entschädigen und große Gilden am Leben zu erhalten.


----------



## Tauceti (26. April 2010)

Swp gear war dem lvl gear weit überlegen, damit konnte man mit gutn spielern frisch 80 direkt naxx10 gehn und clearn.


----------



## Piposus (26. April 2010)

Muahdib schrieb:


> Wenn viele jetzt Heulen das der 25er der wichtige Raid ist ... wieso denn eigentlich ? Falls die
> Dropraten halt der Instance und Raidstärke angepasst sind ists ok für alle .
> Z.B. im 10er halt 1-2 Items und im 25er 3-5 Items pro Boss .



1.5 / 10 = 0.15
4 / 25 = 0.16

Nein, ein derart minimaler Vorteil wäre in Hinsicht auf den organisatorischen Mehraufwand eines 25er Raids enorm unfair. Eher im 10er immer 2 und im 25er immer 6. Eher 7. 

Aber zum eigentlichen Thema: *Wenn* Blizzard durch die zwei (ich geh einfach mal von zwei aus) ersten Schlachtzugsinstanzen wirklich Content bringen kann, der auch 4-5 Raidabende pro Woche füllen kann, dann ist das Ganze vom "Unterhaltungsfaktor" für mich ok. Wenns aber wieder richtung brainafk durchrushen *oder* begrenzte Trys geht, dann find ichs scheisse. Auch glaube ich nicht, dass taktische Encounter im 10er und 25er jemals gleich schwer sein können. Man müsste für beide Versionen unterschiedliche Umgebungen (Platzverhältnisse) schaffen. Ich nenne hier z.B. mal den Rat in ICC hardmode. Im 10er ist die Koordination (Abstände, Positionierung etc.) um Faktoren (!) einfacher, schlichtweg deshalb, weil einem im 25er in Relation zum 10er viel weniger Platz zur Verfügung steht. Dies ist generell der Grund, warum 10er (im Moment) viel einfacher sind als 25er. Auch die "Eisblockorganisation" bei Sindra ist im 25er nicht mit dem 10er (hm) zu vergleichen. Klar, hat sich das im 25er einmal eingespielt, ist das kein Thema, aber trotzdem weitaus aufwändiger als im 10er.




> Wenn mal wieder eine Zeitlang gewiped wurde, wird sich die eine, vermeindlich bessere, Hälfte fragen, warum sie die andere Hälfte eigentlich braucht ...



Dieses Konfliktpotential sehe ich allerdings auch.


----------



## Braamséry (26. April 2010)

Der Loot soll bleiben wie er ist, weil 25er Raids aufzubauen doch schwieriger ist.

Aber das sie sich eine ID teilen finde ich gut. Bisher konnte man durch eine Inid sich in einer Woche mit Glück komplett equippen, so solls ja auch net sein.

Und dass die marken aus Heros für T Sets gehen sollte auch abgeschafft werden.


----------



## Lari (26. April 2010)

Hmmmm...
mal ganz ab von den Items finde ich mal locker zwei IDs (1 Twink) weniger schon recht happig. Das waren immerhin 2 x 3-4 Stunden, die ich in WoW investiert habe 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Aber so wird man halt ins RL gedrängt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Ob sie den Schwierigkeitsgrad im 10er sowie 25er gleich hinkriegen? Hmm... die Schwierigkeit der Bosse liegt doch eigentlich ziemlich gleich, sogar jetzt schon. Man muss doch eigentlich nur 24 Leute finden, die gescheit spielen können. Die "Fehlerquote" im 25er ist natürlich etwas höher, aber schwerer find ich die Bosse nur sehr selten.
Dass im 10er sowie 25er die gleichen Items droppen ist ok. Vielleicht hört dann dieser eqige Schwanzvergleich ein klein wenig auf 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Es heisst jetzt erstmal abwarten, man kann schlecht einschätzen, wie und ob es umgesetzt wird.
Wo bleiben eigentlich die "Blizzard FAIL!!11elfelf ololol" Poster? Ist so ruhig hier 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kjarrigan (26. April 2010)

Piposus schrieb:


> 1.5 / 10 = 0.15
> 4 / 25 = 0.16
> 
> Nein, ein derart minimaler Vorteil wäre in Hinsicht auf den organisatorischen Mehraufwand eines 25er Raids enorm unfair. Eher im 10er immer 2 und im 25er immer 6. Eher 7.
> ...




Sicher, der Platzfaktor ist natürlich erheblich bei einigen Kämpfen.

Was mir zum Konfliktpotenzial zwischen 10 "guten" oder insgesamt 25 "mittelmäßigen" noch eingefallen ist:
Wenn ich mit Cata einen 25er Raid zusammen kriege, der aufgrund von wipes wegen Koordinationsproblemen z. B. jedoch abgebrochen wird ist entweder:

1. die ID komplett weg, oder
2. ich pick mir die 9 "besten" des Raids heraus und stell schnell auf 10er um evtl noch den rest zu machen.

Punkt 2 hat den Nachteil, das natürlich die 15 anderen (oder alle 24) die selbe Idee haben und unter Umständen 2 (mit FL vllt sogar 3) 10er Raids aufmachen und dementsprechend die ID "klauen". Ergo: Bin ich nicht der erste im 10er ist die ID ebenfalls weg. Der demnach zweitrangige Nachteil ist der geringere Loot (ob Gold, Marken, Mats oder verhältnismäßig weniger Items ist im Grunde egal) 

Folge davon ist der reine Verzicht auf 25er-Raids (Rnd oder kleine Gilde mit Pickups), was schade ist da mir die Raids im 10er aufgrund der relativen Einfachheit und Erfolge, sowie die 25er Raids aufgrund der epischen Atmosphäre einer größeren Schlacht (beide Raids gefallen mir von den Leuten zur Zeit in etwa gleich gut da ich mit Stammgrps raide) gefallen. Hier muss ich mich jetzt entscheiden was ich denn machen will und ob ich das Risiko eingehe mit einer schlechteren 25er Gruppe jede Menge Loot zu verlieren und nur Stress und Frust zu farmen.

MfG Kjar


----------



## Shaila (26. April 2010)

Naja, weiss noch nicht so recht was ich davon halten soll.

Meiner Meinung nach sollte es so sein:

Keine 10er und 25er Moduse mehr. Dafür mehr Instanzen. 10er Instanzen und 25er Instanzen, wie in BC praktisch. Für jeden was dabei. Ich finde den ganzen Mist mit den tausenden Versionen sowas von unübersichtlich und demotivierend. Blizzard soll lieber wieder mehr Instanzen bringen und nicht immer wieder dasselbe in zich Versionen.

Das würde auch diesen Item-Dschungel reduzieren. Überall fliegen die Epics durch die Gegend, ich hatte gehofft, dass Blizzard aus WOTLK gelernt hat und endlich wieder mehr Übersicht reinbringt. Nicht tausende Marken und tausende von Epics aus zich verschiedenen Instanzversionen. Und dann wieder die ganzen T 15,786387356 Sets. Nein, ich brauche das echt nicht mehr.

Sie sollen einfach 10er Raids sowie 25er Raids machen. Meinetwegen können sie dann jeweils noch Hardmodes einbauen, auch wenn ich die auch nicht gerade toll finde. Wieder eine Sorte von Marken, keine T - Sets mehr für Marken und die Markenkosten wieder anheben. Die Heros wieder ein wenig anspruchsvoller machen und wieder Zugangsquests hinzufügen. Dann wäre alles für mich perfekt. Ich kann so einen Wirrwarr nicht sehen.


----------



## Nexus.X (26. April 2010)

lolGER61095 schrieb:


> so gehen doch alle nurnoch 10er raiden weil die chance höher is ein gegenstand zu bekommen welches man unbedingt braucht..


Die Chance es zu bekommen ist vielleicht höher, aber die Chance das es droppt leider nicht.
Wenn von geschätzten 15 Dropps aus dem Lootpool eines Bosses 7 droppen ist es wahrscheinlicher als bei nur 2 Dropps.



Assor schrieb:


> Im 25er werden vermutlich proportional zur Spieleranzahl mehr items dropen um den Mehraufwand zu entschädigen und große Gilden am Leben zu erhalten.





> We of course recognize the logistical realities of organizing larger groups of people, so while the loot quality will not change, 25-player versions *will drop a higher quantity of loot per player* (items, but also badges, and even gold), making it a more efficient route if you're able to gather the people


Exakt so wird es ja auch beschrieben.

Wie in einem Zitat unter diesem text geschrieben, liegt der Loot im Moment bei (kleine Korrektur):

10er Mode: 2 / 10 = 0.2 pro Spieler
25er Mode: 4 / 25 = 0.16 pro Spieler

Soweit es oben im Blue-Post-Zitat beschrieben steht wollen sie den Schnitt im 25er Modus erhöhen, sollte diese Erhöhung auf z.B. 0.28 Items pro Spieler steigen, läge man schon bei 7 Items pro Boss. Das finde ich einen guten Ausgleich dafür, dass dementsprechend dann das selbe Equip droppt.
(Natürlich ist das ganze nur Spekulation, aber die Behauptungen, 25er würden sich nichtmehr lohnen ja auch!)



Piposus schrieb:


> 1.5 / 10 = 0.15
> 4 / 25 = 0.16
> 
> Nein, ein derart minimaler Vorteil wäre in Hinsicht auf den organisatorischen Mehraufwand eines 25er Raids enorm unfair. Eher im 10er immer 2 und im 25er immer 6. Eher 7.
> ...


Finde persönlich 4-5 Raidabende (sagen wir mal á 3Std Raid +++) schon viel zu viele ... 2 bis maximal 3 gefüllte Abende fände ich akzeptabel.


----------



## x123 (26. April 2010)

Da ich gerade durch einen doofen Fehler meinen eigentlichen Text tolle gelöscht hab (Neui-Laden beim Tippen ftw -.-), hier nochmal alles in Kurzform:

- Ausrüstung von Raid A wird sich nicht mehr so von Ausrüstung aus Raid B Unterscheiden (Vergleich: Ulduar 10er und PdOK 25er, 39 Itemlevel Unterschied, das wird dann hoffentlich zu ~6-12 Itemleveln, maximal; dadurch dürfte GearScore auch etwas nutzloser werden^^)
- Auch Leute mit wenig Zeit, dafür mit Skill, werden die besten Raids sehen.
- Wie schon genannt werden die X Itemlevel Unterschied zwischen erster und letzter Raidini nicht so groß ausfallen (In Wotlk gehts ja atm von 200 bis 277/285), in anderen Worten: Ausrüstung eines tieferen Tier-Raids wird (hoffentlich) auch noch nützlich sein.

Alles in allem blicke ich dem ganzen positiv entgegen.


----------



## Piposus (26. April 2010)

Meneleus01 schrieb:


> Keine 10er und 25er Moduse mehr. Dafür mehr Instanzen. 10er Instanzen und 25er Instanzen, wie in BC praktisch. Für jeden was dabei. Ich finde den ganzen Mist mit den tausenden Versionen sowas von unübersichtlich und demotivierend. Blizzard soll lieber wieder mehr Instanzen bringen und nicht immer wieder dasselbe in zich Versionen.



Das wäre perfekt, aber dann könnte Blizzard (oder eher Activision - oh noes!) nicht mehr 95% des Gewinnes den Aktionären ausschütten und müssten tatsächlich was entwickeln.


----------



## Unbekannter_Schamane (26. April 2010)

Verstehe garnicht wieso man sich hier beschwert. und diese "Kopf meets tischplatte" postet. Ihr werdet doch dann eh wie die Verrückten in die Raids rein rasen ....


----------



## Piposus (26. April 2010)

Unbekannter_Schamane schrieb:


> Verstehe garnicht wieso man sich hier beschwert. und diese "Kopf meets tischplatte" postet. Ihr werdet doch dann eh wie die Verrückten in die Raids rein rasen ....



3-4 Abende pro Woche ist irgendwie nicht verrückt. Oder? Was hat dein Kommentar übrigens mit dem Topic zu tun?


----------



## Unbekannter_Schamane (26. April 2010)

Naja geht ja nur um Raids und so aber neee du weißt ja eh alles besser als ich denn du hast voll die Ahnung 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Akanis (26. April 2010)

die Änderung find ich gut


----------



## Mlithim (26. April 2010)

OMG!!!

also langsam verkacken sie dieses spiel immer mehr!

weiter so blizz...


----------



## Gerti (26. April 2010)

Für die 25er Raids unerer Gilde wirds das aus. Somit auch für die Member, die in keinem 10er Platz haben.

Ich denke, es wird generell das "aus" für die "Otto-Normal-Gilden".

Ich finde die Änderung nicht in Ordnung. Lieber so wie in BC/Classic, dass es Instanzen für 10,20,40 bzw 10,25 Leute gibt, oder das WotLK System. Dieses entweder oder finde ich nicht so gut.


----------



## Shaila (26. April 2010)

So, nach genauerem durchlesen bin ich zu folgender Meinung gekommen:

Also, ich bin da mittlerweile geteilter Meinung. Zum einen finde ich, ist es ein richtiger Schritt. Es taugt einfach nichts, wenn man 2 oder sogar mehr mal pro Woche in die selbe Instanz rennt. Das demotiviert einfach. Ich denke vielen Leute werden verstehen was ich meine. In sofern begrüße ich das sehr, dass es wieder heißt: "Geschmolzener Kern - Einladen, spielen, clearen, fertig" und nicht das ganze dann nochmal mit 25 anstatt 10 Spielern.

Doch, ich muss sagen, dass ich das wirklich positiv finde. Weil das war einer der Punkte, der mich am Meisten gestört hat in WOTLK. Wenn ich das des Weiteren richtig verstanden habe, droppen im 10er und im 25er identische Teile. Da kann ich nur sagen: Amen. Danke Blizzard. Mal abgesehen davon ob fair oder nicht, aber dieser Item Dschungel und diese Epicflut in WOTLK, dass muss einfach gestoppt werden.

Und da ist das ein riesen Schritt. Da kann man einfach gucken: Was droppt in der Instanz: Gut zack, brauch ich. Und nicht noch gucken: 

"Oh, ah ne, dass droppt aber im hero Modus und hier das im 10er Hero Modus. 10er hero Modus, was ?!"

Diese Verwirrung ist nicht mehr so vorhanden. Es kehrt endlich wieder mal Übersicht ein, man hat mal wieder ein klareres Bild. Außerdem hat man so freie Auswahl, ob man lieber mit mehreren oder mit wenigeren Spielen will.

----------------------------------------

Und hier komme ich zur Kritik, bzw. zu den Fragen:

Das man sich zwischen 10er und 25er entscheiden kann, schön und gut. Das weniger Item Dschungel da ist: TOP! Doch was ich mich Frage, ist, was die beiden Versionen dann noch für einen Sinn haben ? Wird dann nicht jeder die 10er Variante bevorzugen, weil man einen 10er Raid viel schneller aufstellt ?

Wäre es dann nicht besser einfach die Modi wegzulassen und stattdessen wieder mehr Instanzen einzuführen ? 10er und 25er Instanzen ? Also ich bin da skeptisch, ich denke aufjedenfall, dass eine der beiden Modi stark leiden wird, 10er oder 25er, bin gespannt. Oder habe ich etwas falsch verstanden ?

Gegen Hardmodes bin ich eigentlich weiterhin grundsätzlich. Die kommen halt wieder mit dazu, naja was solls. Wird mich nicht umbringen.

----------------------------------------

Im großen und Ganzen ein Schritt in die richtige Richtung. Die Freiheiten der Spieler werden gestärkt, der Item Dschungel gelichtet. Man hat mehr Entscheidungsfreiheit, mehr Motivation und Abwechslung und man kaut nicht immer dasselbe durch. In sofern finde ich die Ideen für das neue System bis jetzt: GUT!

Was ich mir noch sehr sehr wünschen würde:

- Nurnoch eine Markenart
- Waffen (Schwächer als aus den Raids) für sehr viele Marken
- Wieder knackigere heroische Instanzen
- Auch mal wieder längere verwinkeltere Hero Instanzen und auch Raids (!)
- Mehr Platz und einen Kleiderschrank um den Item Dschungel weiterhin zu lichten
- Episch wieder episch machen, also nichtmehr Epics an jeder Ecke
- T Sets nicht mehr für Marken
- Keine Komma irgendwas Sets mehr
- Wieder unterschiedlichere Sets vom Style her
- Wieder auf den ersten Blick an der Ausrüstung erkennen, wer gut ist und wer nicht


Wenn das noch alles erfüllt würde, oder zumindest Schritte in diese Richtung unternommen werden würden, wäre ich durchweg glücklich.


----------



## Piposus (26. April 2010)

Unbekannter_Schamane schrieb:


> Naja geht ja nur um Raids und so aber neee du weißt ja eh alles besser als ich denn du hast voll die Ahnung
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Ganz bestimmt.


----------



## PiaMarie (26. April 2010)

Bc System wieder her und gut ist.


----------



## HMC-Pretender (26. April 2010)

Mich persönlich würde das zwar nicht betreffen, wenn ich noch spielen würde, da ich das 10er Format bevorzuge aber wer gern im 25er loszieht wirds dann relativ schwer haben ne Gruppe zu finden. 10er ist einfach leichter auf die Beine zu stellen, die sind schon halb durch, wenn der 25er endlich voll ist von der Koordination mal ganz zu schweigen. Und mehr Loot? Naja da geht man in der Zeit lieber 2 mal 10er (entweder 2 unterschiedliche Instanzen oder mit zwei unterschiedlichen Chars) oder schiebt noch ne heroic hinterher.

Naja, auf der positiven Seite gibts dann wenigstens nicht 1000,5 unterschiedliche Item-Sets, die sich äußerlich doch nur in der Farbe unterscheiden...


----------



## Ixidus (26. April 2010)

PiaMarie schrieb:


> Bc System wieder her und gut ist.



this!


----------



## Shaila (26. April 2010)

PiaMarie schrieb:


> Bc System wieder her und gut ist.



/sign

Allerdings muss man realistisch bleiben. Die Kundengruppe hat sich verändert. Wenn man jetzt z.B. plötzlich wieder das Classicsystem einführen würde, würden extrem viele abspringen. Man muss versuchen Kompromisse zu finden. Und ich muss wirklich sagen, dass ich richtig überrascht von Blizzard bin, dass sie nun so einen Weg einschlagen. Ich denke schon, dass dies ein guter Weg ist.

Blizzard versucht weiterhin Casual und Hardcore unter einen Hut zu bringen. Ich weiss nicht ob sowas gut ist, ob es überhaupt möglich ist. Aber ich weiss auch, dass Blizzard nicht umsonst das erfolgreichste MMORPG hat. Das hat seine Gründe. Wenn es also jemand schaffen will, Casual und Hardcore unter einen Hut zu bringen, dann kann das nur Blizzard schaffen.

Die Ansätze sind wirklich gut. Es ist jetzt immerhin so, dass man nurnoch einmal eine Version von einer Instanz pro Woche besuchen kann. Und der Loot in den Versionen ist gleich. Es ist also im Grunde dasselbe als wie wenn du damals SSC gegangen bist. Eine Instanz, ein Typ von Loot. Mit dem Unterschied das man die Instanzen jetzt trotzdem besuchen kann, aber mit kleineren Gruppen, wodrunter die Schwierigkeit aber nicht leidet.

Und da kann ich eigentlich nur sagen nach wie vor: TOP!

Und wiegesagt, wenn parallel dazu noch meine Wünsche erfüllt oder angegangen werden, dann scheint dies wirklich ein vielversprechendes Addon zu werden, in dem bessere Zeiten kommen! Es wird nichtmehr so sein wie in Classic, nicht wie in BC. Was vorbei ist, ist vorbei. Aber es wird wieder ähnlich, nur mit mehr Optionen für Casuals. Und zwar auf einem Weg der den Schwierigkeitsgrad nicht benachteiligt. Find ich gut.


----------



## Da Magic (26. April 2010)

Fasor schrieb:


> Wo ist der unterschied zu wotlk da sind wa auch mit t6 naxx gegangen



eben und wenn man sich abheben will muss men eh heroic machen, das schaffen die casuals dann wohl nicht


----------



## Da Magic (26. April 2010)

Ixidus schrieb:


> this!



aber dann auch bitte mit den prequests 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Imbageif (26. April 2010)

wenn ich das richtig verstehe find ich es klasse. Ich habe oft nicht die zeit 25 Raids zu machen, aber im 10 er modus sind mir einige raids nicht anspruchsvoll genug, weil sie schlichtweg viel zu leicht im vergleich zur 25 variante sind. Nur sollte sich der besuch der 25 er raid mehr lohnen für gilden als 3x 10er raids, weil man sie logischerweise sonst gleich weg lassen kann. also sprich wenn im 10er 2 epixx droppen sollten auf 25er minimum 6 droppen, dass es sich auch lohnt.


----------



## Schustrij (26. April 2010)

JAWOLL -.-

Blizzard hat es wirklich geschafft mir die Vorfreude auf Cataclysm zu nehmen, habe mich ehrlich drauf gefreut. Seih es das Meisterschaftssystem oder auch die Attribut umwandeln. Alles BIS jetzt hat sich Super angehört.
Aber durch das Instanzensystem haben die den Bock komplett abgeschossen -.-
Der große Nachteil wird sein, das die 25er Raids sterben werden, warum sollte ich mich im 25er abrackern und dann mit vlt 10 anderen Klassen um das Item Rollen, wenn ich das selbe Trincket mit selben Stats im 10er bekommen kann !
Ich finde die Änderunge total kacke, wenn es so eingeführt wird, wars das für mich dann mache ich lieber PvP!


----------



## Milissa (26. April 2010)

Das mit den gleichen Items stufe für 10er und 25er find ich gut kein Item Chaos mehr wobei man mitlerweile Übung hat aber für manche is und bleibt es grausam durch die unzähligen Items sich durchzubeissen.

Es wird doch sowieso mehr 10er gegangen , 25er gehen meist nur stamm oder einige Rnd Grp und da meist wie bei ICC 1 wing schluss warum weil man kurz vor die 2 st marke ausläuft die items verteilen muss und jenachdem hat man mit einer rnd grp da erst den ersten wing frei danach hauen die ersten ab und dann für einer 25er RND icc grp ersatz zu finden schwachsinig. 

Da is mir das neue verfahren lieber viele gehen 10er und die grossen Gilden die sich es leisten können werden 25er gehen um schneller mehr rauszuholen. Ist doch gut so wenn die grossen dann mehr marken und mehr loot bekommen fertig aus. 

Aber die kleineren Gilden oder die RND Spieler haben wenigstens auch mal eine chance etwas mit den grossen mitzuhalten. 

Zur zeit muss man sich vor allem wenn man kein Tank oder Heiler ist seinen Platz in ICC hart erkämpfen mit jeden einzelnen Gearscore mit jeden einzelne stat, verzauberung sockelstein und natührlich leistung. 

Mit das neue verfahren müssen die DD keine angst mehr haben bei den ersten fehler ausgetauscht zu werden oder weil die mal 1 woche fehlen was neues suchen. 

Ok nachteile hat das system schon viele grössere Raid grp zerbrechen meist bleiben nur die Gilden internen grossen stehen warum wegen den Gilden erfolge aber ihr müsst es anders sehen.

Viele klein Gilden werden sich zusammen schliessen um 25er gehen zu können um sich zu verbessern und ihre Gilden erfolge auszubauen. 

Wieviele 5-10 mann gilden exestieren da drausen viele haben eigene RAIDS stehen wo von mehrere verschiedene Gilden mitglieder drin sind mit dem Addon Cata müssen die endweder Fusionieren oder was internes Aufbauen. Der zusammenhalt wird gefördert. 

Also wartet doch erstmal ab wie was wird


----------



## bzzzu (26. April 2010)

Was ihr schon wieder alle habt...effektiv wird sich nich viel ändern, wer 10er gehn will, geht 10er, wer 25er gehn will, geht 25er und fertig. Alles so wie es jetz auch is. Nur dass halt im 10er das selbe droppen wird wie im 25er-Modus, was ich übrigens als sehr gut empfinde, denn so ist jemand, der nur nen 10er-Raid machen will equiptechnisch denen, die 25er raiden nicht mehr im Nachteil. 

Und meiner Meinung nach muss man im 10er-Raid als einzelner nicht weniger Leistung bringen als im 25er, eher sogar im Gegenteil, da es im 10er oft wesentlich mehr ins Gewicht fällt, wenn ein Mitspieler zu schlecht ist als im 25er, wos mehr Leute ausgleichen können. Und warum soll man dann für die effektiv gleiche Leistung schlechteren Loot bekommen? Zumal die Loot-Trennung eh unsinn is, so ist man als schlidtragender Caster im Moment z.B. gezwungen, ICC 25 zu gehn, um das aktuell beste Caster-Schild zu erhalten, umgekehrt ist man als Melee-DD gezwungen, nen 10er Raid zu absolvieren, um an das Melee-Trinket zu gelangen (obwohl man in beiden Varianten jeweils denselben Boss legen muss) und das kanns ja irgendwo auch nicht sein. 

Bei gleichem Loot (von mir aus können se im 10er ja auch die Stats ein wenig nach unten korrigieren und das item-level absenken, wenns die 25er-Fraktion glücklich macht) wäre das dann wenigstens abgeschafft und man bekäme auch im 10er ordentlichen Caster-Kram und nicht immer so nen Müll mit Manareg (nur um an das Caster-Schild-Beispiel anzuknüpfen, ich weiß, dass Manareg als Item-Stat abgeschafft werden soll!), was eh kein Mensch braucht und sowas drauf 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 .

Von demher find ich die Änderungen wirklich gut. Klar is es dann schade für die Leute, die beides machen wollen, weil sie eine ID verlieren, aber im Moment is ja eh alles noch nur theoretischer Natur und wie das dann letztlich live gehn wird, steht auf nem ganz anderen Blatt.


----------



## Gerti (26. April 2010)

Milissa schrieb:


> Wieviele 5-10 mann gilden exestieren da drausen viele haben eigene RAIDS stehen wo von mehrere verschiedene Gilden mitglieder drin sind mit dem Addon Cata müssen die endweder Fusionieren oder was internes Aufbauen. Der zusammenhalt wird gefördert.



Wir haben 2 10er Gruppen:

Gruppe 1 besteht aus 10 Leuten, die quasi auch alle zu 100% an beiden raids da sind und sich sogar meist im RL kennen.
Gruppe 2 besteht aus ein paar mehr Leuten und nicht immer alle kommen mit, mal hat man 10 Anmeldungen, mal 14.
Aber im 25er können beide Gruppen raiden und das zusammen. Viele der Gruppenleute kennen sich RL (also Leute aus Grp. 1 Leute aus Grp 2 etc).

Also wo stärkt es den Zusammenhalt, wenn aufeinmal nicht mehr die Leute zusammen neben ihren 10ern raiden können? Weil ich kann mit sicherheit sagen, der eine 10er Raid wird sich nicht für die 25er auflösen, weil er seit BC existiert und mehr spaß macht als der 25er.


----------



## Ixidus (26. April 2010)

Schustrij schrieb:


> JAWOLL -.-
> 
> Blizzard hat es wirklich geschafft mir die Vorfreude auf Cataclysm zu nehmen, habe mich ehrlich drauf gefreut. Seih es das Meisterschaftssystem oder auch die Attribut umwandeln. Alles BIS jetzt hat sich Super angehört.
> Aber durch das Instanzensystem haben die den Bock komplett abgeschossen -.-
> ...



es geht auch jedem nur um die epix oder?
ich raide gerne 25er weil es ein besseres feeling ist, mit 25leuten an einem boss zu arbeiten als mit 10und das wird auch weiterhin so bleiben.
am ende eines content patches hat eh jeder bis gear also wayne loot!


----------



## Schustrij (26. April 2010)

Ixidus schrieb:


> es geht auch jedem nur um die epix oder?
> ich raide gerne 25er weil es ein besseres feeling ist, mit 25leuten an einem boss zu arbeiten als mit 10und das wird auch weiterhin so bleiben.
> am ende eines content patches hat eh jeder bis gear also wayne loot!



Das glaube ich dir nicht, dass dur nur wegen des Feelings Raidest, dann kannst du ja MC oder ZG gehen wenn es dir net um die Epixx geht !


----------



## Detela (26. April 2010)

da stellt sich für mich natürlich die frage ,,wer zu hölle geht dan noch 25´´?


----------



## Piposus (26. April 2010)

bzzzu schrieb:


> Und meiner Meinung nach muss man im 10er-Raid als einzelner nicht weniger Leistung bringen als im 25er, eher sogar im Gegenteil, da es im 10er oft wesentlich mehr ins Gewicht fällt, wenn ein Mitspieler zu schlecht ist als im 25er, wos mehr Leute ausgleichen können. Und warum soll man dann für die effektiv gleiche Leistung schlechteren Loot bekommen? Zumal die Loot-Trennung eh unsinn is, so ist man als schlidtragender Caster im Moment z.B. gezwungen, ICC 25 zu gehn, um das aktuell beste Caster-Schild zu erhalten, umgekehrt ist man als Melee-DD gezwungen, nen 10er Raid zu absolvieren, um an das Melee-Trinket zu gelangen (obwohl man in beiden Varianten jeweils denselben Boss legen muss) und das kanns ja irgendwo auch nicht sein.



Blödsinn, 10er ist im Vergleich zu 25er Kindergarten. Aber offenbar bemerken das nur diejenigen, welche beides (in Hardmode) betreiben. Ich habs weiter vorne schonmal geschrieben: Stichwort "Platzverhältnisse".


----------



## Dragilu (26. April 2010)

Mir gefällt es wenn es dann auch wirklich kommt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Aîm (26. April 2010)

also ich finde das eine der besten änderungen seit der ankündigung von fokus für den jäger.
dadurch fällt das itemchaos und der zwang 10er und 25er abzufarmen um an sein BiS-setup zu kommen weg. siehe damals in 3.1 für viele melees eines 25er raids und der zwang im 10er sich den mjölnir runestone zu farmen.
ein weiterer vorteil ist, dass jetzt jeder raiden kann wie er/sie will. so muss man sich als 10er-raider mit dem equip nicht hinter den 25er-raidern verstecken und kann sich dann später auch in einer 25er stamm problemlos bewerben.

der einzige nachteil den ich hier wirklich sehe ist, dass man nicht mehr einfach nur so aus fun mit seinen kumpels die 10er daddeln kann, da man sich sonst eine id auch für die 25er einhandelt, was aber im jetzigen konzept noch möglich ist.

nichtsdestotrotz kann man die änderung eigentlich nur begrüßen.


----------



## danksager (26. April 2010)

also ich bin in einer raidgilde die regelmässig icc geht ich unterwerfe mich raidzwang sprich ich muss pünktlich da sein ich muss bufffood am mann haben fläschen und mein gear muss auf dem aktuellen stand vz sein um im 25er einen raidplatz zu erhalten daher finde ich schon das ich besseren loot verdienen sollte als eine 10rnd grp 

danksager


----------



## bzzzu (26. April 2010)

Piposus schrieb:


> Blödsinn, 10er ist im Vergleich zu 25er Kindergarten. Aber offenbar bemerken das nur diejenigen, welche beides (in Hardmode) betreiben. Ich habs weiter vorne schonmal geschrieben: Stichwort "Platzverhältnisse".


10er ist vielleicht dann "Kindergarten", wenn man da mit 10 25er-(vielleicht sogar noch hero) equipten Leuten rein geht, aber wenn man icc10 mit 10 hauptsächlich i-lvl. 232/245 equipten (pdk 10/pdk 10 hero eben) Leuten angeht, dann is spätestens nach Saurfang Ende mit dem Brain-AfK-Freeloot! Und im 25er schauts bei entsprechendem Equip-Stand (i-lvl. 245 = pdk 25) auch nicht recht viel anders aus.


----------



## Piposus (26. April 2010)

Wenn Blizzard das



> We're designing and balancing raids so that the difficulty between 10- and 25-player versions of each difficulty will be as close as possible to each other as we can achieve.



auch nur ansatzweise umsetzen kann, werden die aktuellen 10er "Raider" die ersten sein, die nach Mutti schreien.



> 10er ist vielleicht dann "Kindergarten", wenn man da mit 10 25er-(vielleicht sogar noch hero) equipten Leuten rein geht, aber wenn man icc10 mit 10 hauptsächlich i-lvl. 232/245 equipten (pdk 10/pdk 10 hero eben) Leuten angeht, dann is spätestens nach Saurfang Ende mit dem Brain-AfK-Freeloot! Und im 25er schauts bei entsprechendem Equip-Stand (i-lvl. 245 = pdk 25) auch nicht recht viel anders aus.



Equipment hat nur auf den Burst (DPS/HPS/TPS) und beim Tank eventuell noch auf die Überlebensfähigkeiten Einfluss. Meine Beispiele sind aber andere:

- Bloodqueen: Wer beisst wen? Ist im 10er viel einfacher zu handeln.
- Sindra: Eisblockhandling, Debuffplayerverteilung
- Rat: Platzverhältnisse, Aufstellung
- Dreamwalker: 4 Spawnplätze anstatt 2.
- Lichking: Potentiell viel mehr Möglichkeiten, das Defile schön gross aufzublasen. Wer geht auf welche Valkyre? Im 10er ist da nur eine.

Nur paar Beispiele, es gibt noch mehr. Es beläuft sich immer auf Taktik/Organisation.


----------



## Eyatrian (26. April 2010)

damit werden die 25er fast aussterben.... wer schlägt sich schon freiwillig mit mehr leuten um den loot, selbst wenn weniter teile droppen werden 10er auf Dauer sinnvoller sein


----------



## Selidia (26. April 2010)

Martok352 schrieb:


> wär doch totaler schwachsinn =/... jz jammern die leutchen schon, dass spätestens nach Freitag alle ID's weg sind und sie nicht wissen, was sie tun sollen...






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Oh nein, es ist Freitag Abend, alle ID's sind verbraucht.. Was soll man da wohl tun?


RL genießen kommt da wohl bei den meisten nicht in den Sinn..


----------



## dnsn (26. April 2010)

http://www.ipetitions.com/petition/savewow/







nothing more to say


----------



## MrBlaki (26. April 2010)

Meingott manche mekern "Mimimi WoW ist zu einfach man bekommt alle Epic hinterher geschmissen"
Nun kommt dann endlich eine Änderung die das ganze etwas längerwierig gestaltet und nun heulen sie deswegen rumm.


----------



## Trayz (26. April 2010)

dnsn schrieb:


> http://www.ipetition...tition/savewow/
> 
> 
> 
> ...




need deinen avatar für hexer <3


----------



## bzzzu (26. April 2010)

Piposus schrieb:


> Wenn Blizzard das auch nur ansatzweise umsetzen kann, werden die aktuellen 10er "Raider" die ersten sein, die nach Mutti schreien.



Is doch in Ordnung, wenn sie die Schwierigkeitsgrade angleichen. Dann is vielleicht auch mal Ende mit den Vorurteilen, dass wer nur 10er raidet für 25er zu schlecht sein muss 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Für gutes Equip entsprechende Leistung bringen: gut
Leistung bringen und dafür komisches Zeugs bekommen: weniger gut
Aber das is eh ne Grundsatzdiskussion. Ich denke halt, wer raidet um des Equips willen wird sich beim neuen System mit 10er-Raids begnügen können, genauso die Leute, die nur mit ihren 9-10 Bekannten zusammen raiden möchten. Und die, die deswegen raiden, weil sie mit 24 anderen Leuten Instanzen bewältigen wollen, werden das auch weiterhin tun. Aber dann wären ja alle zufrieden und das geht ja nicht und dann kommt Blizz und macht wieder alles anders und dann geht die Diskutiererei wieder von vorne los 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## TheGui (26. April 2010)

ich hoffe jeder schläft ne nacht drüber, geht das geschriebene nomal im kopf durch... und postet erst dan.

So falsch sind die Änderungen nicht. Es wird ja hingehend geändert das sowohl 10er als auch 25er ähnlich schwer sein wird. was ja atm nicht unbedingt der fall ist.


----------



## Dragilu (26. April 2010)

danksager schrieb:


> also ich bin in einer raidgilde die regelmässig icc geht ich unterwerfe mich raidzwang sprich ich muss pünktlich da sein ich muss bufffood am mann haben fläschen und mein gear muss auf dem aktuellen stand vz sein um im 25er einen raidplatz zu erhalten daher finde ich schon das ich besseren loot verdienen sollte als eine 10rnd grp
> 
> danksager




Naja gute Vorbereitung sollte auch im 10er der Fall sein daher eine schwachsinnige Aussage . Des weiteren kannst du die Raids heute nicht mit denen welche kommen werden vergleichen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Den keiner weiß was wirklich kommt .


----------



## TheGui (26. April 2010)

dnsn schrieb:


> http://www.ipetition...tition/savewow/


lol das is nich dien ernst? xD 

Hört doch auf über ungelegte eier zu meckern.


----------



## Piposus (27. April 2010)

TheGui schrieb:


> ich hoffe jeder schläft ne nacht drüber, geht das geschriebene nomal im kopf durch... und postet erst dan.
> 
> So falsch sind die Änderungen nicht. Es wird ja hingehend geändert das sowohl 10er als auch 25er ähnlich schwer sein wird. was ja atm nicht unbedingt der fall ist.



Ja, nur wie will man das jemals balancen? Meiner Meinung nach unmöglich aus organisatorischer Sicht. Zumindest im Hardmode ist jeder Fehler oft = Wipe. Im 10er sind einfach weniger Leute anwesend, die Mist bauen könnten. Ich glaube nicht, dass es funktionieren wird.



> Nun kommt dann endlich eine Änderung die das ganze etwas längerwierig gestaltet und nun heulen sie deswegen rumm.



Mich regen eher die "Fanbois" hier auf, mit ihren simplen "find ich gut"-Kommentaren. Denen geht es nur um schnelle Epixx für nix, sie waren und sind momentan einfach neidisch auf andere Spieler, die Gedanken reichen nicht weiter, ansonsten würde in deren Posts mehr als "find ich gut" stehen.


----------



## Morfelpotz (27. April 2010)

> Es wird ja hingehend geändert das sowohl 10er als auch 25er ähnlich schwer sein wird. Was ja atm nicht unbedingt der fall ist.



Und daran ist bitte was falsch?
Ich vergleiche es mal mit einem anderen System:

10er -> leicht
25er -> normal
10erHM -> schwer
25erHM -> sehr schwer

Und das soll auch gefälligst so bleiben


10er Raids haben nicht ansatzweise das ""epische"" Spielgefühl eines 25ers.

Alles leichter zu machen...... ok, damit es alle sehen... ja meinetwegen....

aber DAS schlägt den 25er Raids den Boden weg..... 

Aber das iss auch ne art, die Server zu entlasten... nice Blizzard

fazit: suckt mal derbst


----------



## Dragilu (27. April 2010)

Piposus schrieb:


> Mich regen eher die "Fanbois" hier auf, mit ihren simplen "find ich gut"-Kommentaren. Denen geht es nur um schnelle Epixx für nix, sie waren und sind momentan einfach neidisch auf andere Spieler, die Gedanken reichen nicht weiter, ansonsten würde in deren Posts mehr als "find ich gut" stehen.



Tja so ist das nun mal in der kürze liegt die Würze .

Und nein mir Persönlich geht es nicht um schnelle Epische Gegenstände verstehe nicht wie ihr euch alle zu heult obwohl noch 
nichts sicher ist wie es wirklich kommen wird wartet doch erst mal ab . 

Finds für kleinere Gilden Optimal und da die Schwierigkeit im 10er dem des 25er angepasst werden soll ist doch super 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Achja und Neid nee lass ma stecken 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Piposus (27. April 2010)

Dragilu schrieb:


> Tja so ist das nun mal in der kürze liegt die Würze .
> 
> Und nein mir Persönlich geht es nicht um schnelle Epische Gegenstände verstehe nicht wie ihr euch alle zu heult obwohl noch
> nichts sicher ist wie es wirklich kommen wird wartet doch erst mal ab .
> ...



Was hälst Du denn von meinen weiter oben aufgeführten Beispielen? Kannst Du diesen Ansatz widerlegen?

Zusammengefasst: Organisatorisch und taktisch kann ein 10er Raid nur "künstlich" auf die gleiche Schwierigkeit wie ein 25er gehoben werden.


----------



## Zwiebelkatze (27. April 2010)

hmm,
aktuell ist es ja so, nonhc besteht zumindest bei den ersten 6-8 bossen die schwierigkeit darin 15 leute mehr zu koordinieren, die chance auf fails (mal von ausgeglichenem skill innerhalb des raids ausgegangen) ist 2,5x so hoch. erst ab den letzten bossen steigt zumindest subjektiv gesehn auch der schwierigkeitsgrad der encounter an sich.
dann würde die änderung bedeuten
entweder: alles ist im 25er größer man hat mehr platz um sich zu verteilen und die bosse sind massiv einfacher(um den höheren koordinierungsaufwand und die failchance auszugleichen) oder im 10er wird alles schwerer, weniger platz etc. (letzteres würde ich vorziehen). denn was im moment in icc passiert ist nichts anders als ausverkauf. dieses "jeder soll den content sehen können" finde ich so blöd. was hat man zum beispiel jetzt noch von seinem ulduar 10er hm-drachen? nix, weil jeder idiot damit rumfliegt, da juckts keinen mehr ob man selber den als server first bekommen hat und der neben einem sich den mit nem um 40 punkte höheren itemlvl "ergimpt". is ja ganz schön dass jeder den content sehn soll, darf ja ruhig jeder. aber zur zeit macht es irgendwie keinen spaß gut zu zocken, weil zwei wochen später jeder von blizz den "ich bin unsterblich und kann alles legen weil doppelt soviel dmg und doppelt soviel life"-buff bekommt(natürlich machts noch spaß zu zocken, aber nach und nach geht der flair etwas verloren) .
wieso führen sie nicht direkt nachträglich das anquiraj-event für alle ein....
sunwell haben damals so durchschnittlich 2-5 gilden prenerf clear gehabt, gut damals gabs das belohnungssystem wie jetzt auch absolut nicht (mounts als belohnung, etc).
ich hab den lichking im hm auch noch lange nicht down geschweige denn gesehn, aber ich weiß jetzt schon, dass wenn es dann soweit ist, ich an meine buffleiste gucke und denke "hmm toll 30% auf alles, den legen bestimmt grade auch noch 20 andere gilden aufm server".
ich lege ehrlich gesagt einen boss lieber garnicht als im einheitsbrei unterzugehen. das heißt nicht, dass alles nahezu unschaffbar bleiben soll und nur den imba-roxxor elites vorbehalten bleibt, aber es soll doch bitte einen großen teil des contents auch für spieler geben, deren gear nicht zu 80% mit marken gekauft wurde...

wenn sie es schaffen, diese geplante änderung mit einem schweren content zu verbinden wie es icc 25 hm "noch"(leider bleibts ja nicht so) ist und dann noch ein vernünftiges belohnungssystem für besondes exzellente leistungen einführen, dass auch mit steigendem content nicht an wert verliert (realmfirst-titel, mounts, die es nur für kurze zeit gibt etc.), dann kann ich dem ganzen mit sicherheit etwas abgewinnen. nur leider seh ich es schon kommen, dass man sich in cataclysm legendaries für heromarken kaufen kann (natürlich etwas überspitzt gesagt).

genug geheult, bis jetzt hat blizzard es immer wieder geschafft, mich und meine dunklen zukunftsvisionen doch noch zufrieden zu stellen und ich glaube sie werdens irgendwie wieder schaffen uns alle zu überraschen


----------



## Ixidus (27. April 2010)

Schustrij schrieb:


> Das glaube ich dir nicht, dass dur nur wegen des Feelings Raidest, dann kannst du ja MC oder ZG gehen wenn es dir net um die Epixx geht !



es ist bestimmt schwer zu begreifen aber es ist so, dass ich raide, weil es mir spaß macht und nicht um zu zeigen dass ich den größten epeen hab.


----------



## Nexus.X (27. April 2010)

Ixidus schrieb:


> es geht auch jedem nur um die epix oder?
> ich raide gerne 25er weil es ein besseres feeling ist, mit 25leuten an einem boss zu arbeiten als mit 10und das wird auch weiterhin so bleiben.
> am ende eines content patches hat eh jeder bis gear also wayne loot!


Ich werfe einfach mal in den Raum, dass 75% aller Leute die sich über die Änderung beschweren, dies nicht tun weil sie 25er Raids um des Spaßes Willen vermissen werden, sondern um der besseren Epics Willen.
Exakt das ist das Problem der Leute!
Wäre es nämlich nicht so, würden sich einfach die Leute die gerne 25er raiden zusammen tun, was garkein Problem wäre (scheinen ja genug zu sein). Aber sie wissen jetzt schon, das sie sich selbst zukünftig keine Mühe mehr geben würden, da es keinen Vorsprung mehr verschafft, was wohl die einzige Motivation war.

Das (!) finde ich traurig ... man hat das Gefühl, die leute haben den Sinn eines "eigentlich" spaßbringenden und vor allem gemeinschaftlichen Hobbys weit verfehlt.



danksager schrieb:


> also ich bin in einer raidgilde die regelmässig icc geht ich *unterwerfe mich raidzwang* sprich ich muss pünktlich da sein ich muss bufffood am mann haben fläschen und mein gear muss auf dem aktuellen stand vz sein um im 25er einen raidplatz zu erhalten daher finde ich schon das ich besseren loot verdienen sollte als eine 10rnd grp
> 
> danksager


Wenn ich das gemarkte schon lese, wird mir Angst und Bange, als was manche Leute das Spiel eigentlich sehen.
Zum Rest des Posts: Bufffood, Fläschchen und anständig versorgte Ausrüstung gehört auch zu einem 10er Raid, das ist kein Argument.


----------



## bzzzu (27. April 2010)

Piposus schrieb:


> Equipment hat nur auf den Burst (DPS/HPS/TPS) und beim Tank eventuell noch auf die Überlebensfähigkeiten Einfluss. Meine Beispiele sind aber andere:
> 
> - Bloodqueen: Wer beisst wen? Ist im 10er viel einfacher zu handeln.
> - Sindra: Eisblockhandling, Debuffplayerverteilung
> ...


Insofern hast du natürlich recht, dass die Koordination bei 25 Leuten anspruchsvoller ist, als bei "nur" 10 Mann. Trotzdem finde ich aber (auch wenn du das nicht behauptet hast, aber um mal generell ne Lanze für die nur-10er-Stammgruppenraider zu brechen), dass man nicht immer pauschal sagen kann, dass man im 10er-Modus alles Equip einfach so hinterher geschmissen bekommt und nur im 25er "richtig" dafür arbeiten muss. Das trifft vielleicht auf die ersten 4-6 Bosse in ICC zu, aber spätestens bei den Flügel-Bossen is auch im 10er Ende mit unkoordiniertem draufballern. Und 10er-Raids können ebenso eine Herausforderung an die Spieler darstellen, wie 25er-Raids. Wenn man sie nicht einfach gnadenlos outgeared, dann braucht Rotface z.B. auch eine nicht zu verachtende Koordination mit dem Blob-Kiten oder der Rat mit den Kugeln etc., also finde ich, dass es durchaus gerechtfertigt ist, den Leuten, die sich Woche für Woche im 10er voran kämpfen entsprechend zu belohnen wie die, die das im 25er-Pendant tun. Das Balancing is dann Sache von Blizz und man muss halt abwarten, wie sich das entwickeln wird.


----------



## Delonglois (27. April 2010)

ich sehs wie piposus! Va die normalen 25er gilden werden probleme bekommen. Nachdenklich bin ich auch im 10er, welche klassen mal von vorne herein wein wenig "ausgeschlossen" werden und schonmal gar net mikommen (evtl. shamies, gibt ja auch andere klassen mit bl in cata  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

. Random werden die anforderungen noch weiter steigen, so nach dem moto unter 6k gs und erfolg kommts du erst gar net mit (als beispiel auf den heutigen stand übertragen)


----------



## Dragilu (27. April 2010)

Piposus schrieb:


> Was hälst Du denn von meinen weiter oben aufgeführten Beispielen? Kannst Du diesen Ansatz widerlegen?
> 
> Zusammengefasst: Organisatorisch und taktisch kann ein 10er Raid nur "künstlich" auf die gleiche Schwierigkeit wie ein 25er gehoben werden.



Das einzige was ich dazu sage ist abwarten und Cappo trinken den es ist noch lange hin 
bis Cata raus kommt und dann sehen wir weiter wenns Final ist . Deine Beispiele beziehen sich 
auf den jetzigen Content und wie es in Cata kommen wird sehen wir wenn es soweit ist 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Und wech ....


Ps : Ach und leute es ist nur ein Spiel 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Saberclaw (27. April 2010)

Ich muss festhalten, dass es mich freut, dass man die Bosse nur noch einmal legen kann. PDK in seinen 4 Versionen hat mir das Spielgefühl versaut. Das war kein Raid mehr, sondern eine Fastfoodfiliale mit Special und Extra menüs. Vier mal der gleiche Käse.

Um so absurder ist es aber, dass  die Bosse genauso gut von 10 Spielern umgehauen werden können wie von 25 mit gleicher Beute. Sinn? Achja, Casuals und deren Geld, stimmt da war ja was.

Kurz und knapp. Ich finde es schwachsinnig.

25er Raids werden wohl kaum zu Stande kommen nach der News von buffed und 10er Raids sind in meinen Augen nicht einmal Raids. Das sind zwei 5er Gruppen die sich ein Stelldichein geben.
Da geht total das Gefühl flöten, was zZ in ICC 10 genauso is.

Ich hab mich sowas von auf Cataclysm gefreut und dann kommt sone Bombe und bringt meine Endcontent-Planung zum platzen.

Das entzieht sich komplett meines Verständnisses. Warum net einfach die guten alten BC raids wieder einführen? spezifische 25er und 10er Raids mit der Entscheidung Hardmode ja/nein. Dann hätten wir diese Diskussion net.
Dieser Einheitsbrei den Blizzard versucht uns da aufzutischen hat in WotlK schon net funktioniert....

*wütend*

Ach egal, ich werd sehen ob die das dabei belassen oder net, dementsprechend muss man sich nach einer Spielalternative umsehen....blos was ist ernsthaft konkurrenzfähig zu WoW?


----------



## Piposus (27. April 2010)

@bzzzu: Ich weiss, dass 10er hm ICC auch nicht einfach ist (das Gegenteil von "einfach" halt). Aber dasselbe im 25er ist immer ne grosse Ecke härter.



> Um so absurder ist es aber, dass die Bosse genauso gut von 10 Spielern umgehauen werden können wie von 25 mit gleicher Beute. Sinn? Achja, Casuals und deren Geld, stimmt da war ja was.



Das ist der Grund für Blizzard, ich würd den Sinn hier einfach gerne mal von der "Pro"-Fraktion verständlich formuliert bekommen.


----------



## Kalle1978 (27. April 2010)

Seltsam ist, niemand sieht die Probleme im 10er. Natürlich müssen sich die Leute im 25er mehr koordinieren, allerdings wenn im 25er ein Paar Leute sterben fällt es nicht ins Gewicht aber im 10er ist einer schon oft der Grund fürn wipe. In der Masse kann man sich oft verstecken ohne wirklich was zu können (GS ftw).


----------



## Piposus (27. April 2010)

Kalle1978 schrieb:


> Seltsam ist, niemand sieht die Probleme im 10er. Natürlich müssen sich die Leute im 25er mehr koordinieren, allerdings wenn im 25er ein Paar Leute sterben fällt es nicht ins Gewicht aber im 10er ist einer schon oft der Grund fürn wipe. In der Masse kann man sich oft verstecken ohne wirklich was zu können (GS ftw).



Im 25er HM ist auch jeder Tote (nicht immer, aber meistens) und jeder Nixkönner = Wipe. 15 mehr mögliche Ursachen.


----------



## Behem (27. April 2010)

Ich finde die Änderung gut, ich spiele mit DSL Light und am Wochenende kommt immer ein Kumpel rüber zum zocken. Da DSL Light nicht so der Bringer ist müssen wir 25er immer getrennt raiden gehen. Das wird ab Cata dann überflüssig. (Geht ja eh nur um den Loot 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

) Wenn sie dann noch den Dungeon Find Tool auf 10er Raids ausweiten wird meine Twinksucht auch noch befriedigt, bzw. hat man ja auch mal an dem Tag wo der Stamm10er keine Zeit oder dergleichen. Da wünsch ich mir dann das ich Dienstag abend noch schnell ins Dungeon Tool gehe und wenigstens die ID nicht verschwende. Ihr macht das schon Blizz. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Weiter so Blizz! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## KnightOfBlood (27. April 2010)

Simpel gesagt: GEIL

Endlich mal "gut" sein (Gear) ohne 25er gehen zu müssen!
Keine 25 Idioten, sondern 10 Freunde
Weniger loot im 10er? Scheiß egal, denn in ner 10er Gruppe ist der Loot eh so verteilt, dass sich kaum einer um den Loot streiten muss (Zumindest in meiner 10er Stammgrp)

Ich finds einfach nur super
Und sollte es so sein, dass Blizz "nur" 2-3 Abende mit Raids füllen kann, ists mir auch egal, denn ich häng nicht jeden Tag an WoW rum, ich hab auch noch ein Leben auérhalb davon^^


----------



## Velvet-Revolver (27. April 2010)

Endlich! Ich mag 10er Raids eh viel lieber als 25er.


----------



## Evilgod (27. April 2010)

Also Wenn man das hier so alles liest dann kann ich die ganzen zocken = AmokläuferTheoretiker gut langsam verstehen, was läute sich aus einem mmo machen. Ihrzahlt für ein spiel um Spaß zu haben, hier liest man aber Item Geilheit raus,raidzwang oder ich zitiere "25er Raid inkl. Kills ist ja wohl höher zuwerten als ein 10er Raid.", also wenn ich schon lese ein raid kill(z.b.world frist kill) hat ein wert da frag ich mich grade was für komische läute heutzutage mmo's allgemein online zocken... 

das 10 und 25 angeglichen wird finde ich gut dadurch werden 10 raids schwerer und man hat für ein par tage nach ein ander mal was mit freunden zu tun.ich wag mich icc 10 mit meinen freunden gar nicht rein da wir wissen das es zu einfach ist um bis zu arti zu kommen und ihn eins auf die Mütze zu geben, ich zock um für längere tage spaß zu haben aber das geht nur im 25 raid und da freunde und Gilde ziemlich unorganisiert derzeit sind musste ich auf eine stamm 25 umsteigen, was natürlich nicht schlecht ist aber da fehlt mir persönlich der kontakt zu den Personen die mit mir raiden.

dazu was Blizz schrieb ist nicht endgültig es ist nur gültig wenn das addonendlich draußen ist, dazu müsst ihr doch wissen das nur die masse an Spielern was bewegen kann bei blizz, also postet bei den und nicht hier oder nichts wird sich ändern...


----------



## Caps-lock (27. April 2010)

Je nach Schwierigkeitsgrad der Raids dürfte das wohl bedeuten das die schwächeren Spieler nach und nach ausgesiebt werden.
Bei 25 Mann kann halt ein Heiler der wie es immer so "schön" heißt ein Movementkrüppel (doofes Wort) ist kompensiert werden. Im 10er würde so jemand nicht mehr mitgenommen werden.
Dementsprechend werden sich die besten 10 Leute zusammen tun, weil man es sich einfach nicht leisten kann jemanden durchzuziehen.
Genauso wirds dann auch mit Twinks. Während man dann im 25er auch gerne mal ein paar Twinks als Zweitwürfler mitnehmen konnte, kann man das im 10er dann voll knicken.
Die guten Leute werden sich schnell ihr Equip zusammenfarmen und die nichtsoguten werden dann in die Röhre schauen.
Das kann man doch mit Kara vergleichen damals. Nachdem die Leute gutes Equip hatten ist niemand mehr Kara gegangen, aber die 25er liefen auch noch als viele gute Leute schon alles da hatten.
Ich denke damit sind die 25er Raids im wesentlichen tot. Ich frag mich wie es weitergeht ^^. Lvl 60 -> 40 Mann. Lvl 70 -> 10-25 Mann. Lvl 80 eher 10 als 25 Mann. Lvl 85 10 Mann. Lvl 90 nur noch 5er Heroinstanzen ?


----------



## Dietziboy (27. April 2010)

"25er Raids werden sterben", dass ich nicht lache.
Blizzard ist nicht dumm, die werden genau darauf achten dass sich der Aufwand, einen 25er-Raid aufzubauen und durchzuziehen lohnt.


----------



## Balaur (27. April 2010)

Es ist doch vollkommen logisch des wenn sie die ID's zusammen legen gleichzeitig auch den Loot zusammen legen müssen...

Würde weiterhin im 25er der bessere loot droppen würde kein schwein mehr 10er gehen wenn er ersthaft raidorientiert ist. aber ich finde die änderung völlig ok. aber gut genörgelt wird immer.
als Spielhersteller würd ich die deutsche Gemeinde echt verfluchen denn ständig wird nur geheult. erst wird geheult bäh sch*** wotlk ich will das es wieder so wird wie in BC...
Jetzt machen sie es so (denn da hatte man auch nur je eine ID pro Ini) nur mit dem positiven aspekt das man diese inis in beiden Modis spielen kann ohne das ein Spieler der nur eines der beiden gehen kann auf der strecke bleibt.

Aber egal was ich schreib das geheule geht eh weiter. und am meisten heulen die rum die eh nur in dala rumstehen und mit ihrem GS 6k sich Als Gott hinstellen wollen.
Ich hoffe ja inständig das diese Gruppierung mit all den änderungen wieder vertrieben wird, damit man endlich wieder MITeinander statt GEGENeinander spielen kann.

Ach ja Btw weiterer Positiver Aspekt: Endlich eine Itementschlackung und nicht wieder so eine Riesen Kluft wie sie derzeit herrscht. ilvl 187 (ja damit ging man damals im schnitt Naxx 10er als es noch die blauen 80er waren.) bis jetzt 284. von den stats mal ganz zu schweigen (Naxx 10er tank 24k life - Icc 25er hc tank 55-60k life)

Zu BC wars damals auch so das nen Kara tank ca 15k life hatte und nur nen guter Swp ca 22k life hatte

mal grob gerundet: BC anstieg der Raidstats ca 30%
 	Wotlk anstieg ca 60%


----------



## Pomela (27. April 2010)

Auch wenn es andere Instanzen sein werden, ICC lässt sich als Beispiel gut anführen.

Bei unserem Server ist es immo so, dass sehr viele Raids random ICC 10 und 25 gehen. Nicht nicht jeder hat Zeit für eine Raidgilde, aber mal 4 oder mehr Std. am Stück in der Woche in einer Instanz verbringen geht sehr wohl.

Nun hat man aber ein Problem: Durch 25er Raids, die hier meistens bei Saurfang enden bzw ganz selten zum Professor kommen, hat man also 264er Equip, was bis dahin droppt. Inzwischen hat man so oft eine Token erwüfelt, dass man sein T10 schon bis max aufgewertet hat und bessere Sachen fast nur noch im 25er hero mode droppen.

Die 10er Version muss man aber trotzdem gehen, damit man alle weiteren Bosse schonmal kennen lernt und zumindest im 10er gut drauf hat. Und genau das wird jetzt hinfällig. 

Ich spiele jetzt seit 5 Jahren WOW und viele Änderungen haben mir nicht gefallen. Aber ich muss sagen, dass sich Blizz immer nen Kopp macht und das Spiel bisher wirklich nur verbessert hat. Und so wird es auch diesmal sein. Es ist für uns ungewohnt, aber es spart auch eine Menge Zeit. Wenn jetzt noch die Instanz-ID in eine Boss-ID umgewandelt wird, dann gibts überhaupt nix mehr zu meckern.


----------



## Balaur (27. April 2010)

Pomela schrieb:


> Wenn jetzt noch die Instanz-ID in eine Boss-ID umgewandelt wird, dann gibts überhaupt nix mehr zu meckern.



das gleiche schrieb ich auch im anderem thema: Zitat



Balaur schrieb:


> das mit dem wenn 25er zerbricht man vll noch nen 10er draus macht wäre meines errachtens gar keine dumme idee, nachteil den es derzeit gibt ist da aber wie bereits angesproche ich zerstöre anderen die ID oder sie mir. da könnte man es zb an Blizz stelle doch so machen das wenn man nicht beim bosskill bei war das man dann diesen auch nicht auf die ID bekommt (sozusagen das nicht der Raid sich eine ID teilt sondern jeder selbst eine eigene hat) und so kann jeder für sich die ID weiterführen. hätte zb auch die vorteile das wenn einer ne versaute ID hat aus egal welchen gründen man dann immernoch bei einer anderen mitmachen kann . kleines Beispiel: Ich geh PdK weil ich Anub brauche, der raid scheitert aber an den Champions und löst sich auf. später sehe ich leute "suche random für PdK nur noch Anub" dann könnte ich mich melden, reingehen, akzeptieren das die Champions und Valkyren bereits down sind und mitkämpfen. finde das wäre eigentlich ne gute idee^^.



aber mal was anderes:

man muss schon teilweise lachen hier wegen dem ach es ist doch so ungerecht das 25er nicht mehr besseren loot geben werden.. Andauernd liest man Wotlk ist zu leicht, kaum ist der neue Content raus liegen schon die ersten Bosse wenn nich sogar gleich erste woche clear.. versuchts vll mal nicht "überequipt" zu spielen dann merkt man auch wofür ein neuer Content angestrebt ist..

viele gehen mit 25er equip oder sogar teils mit 25 hero equip in nen neuen 10er Content der für 10er nh des alten Contents ausgelegt ist und wundern sich.

es war mit den 2 IDs geplant von Blizz dass: 25er Gilden von 25er zu 25er laufen, und 10er Gilden von 10er zu 10er. hätten sie damals das system eingeführt wie sie es nun vll werden. wäre das Spielgefühl ganz anders gewesen nur die comm versteht / verstand Blizz's absicht nicht und ist nun für alles neue überequipt wodurch Blizz dann auch (wie ich denke ungewollt) die hero Modes einführen musste um den eh überequipten was bieten zu können.


----------



## Nachtmond (27. April 2010)

Evilgod schrieb:


> das 10 und 25 angeglichen wird finde ich gut dadurch werden 10 raids schwererändern...


Da steht nirgendwo, dass 10er Raids schwerer werden, zu befürchten ist eher, dass 25er leichter gemacht werden im Vergleich zu WoTLK.


----------



## Balaur (27. April 2010)

gut das 10er eh schwerer sind als 25er denn schließlich ist ein spieler der brainafk in einer void stehen bleibt und stirbt im 10er weniger zu verkraften als im 25er also ists logisch das entweder der 10er leichter wird oder der 25er in der hinsicht schwerer das 1 mann von 25 auch schwerere folgen mit sich zieht als derzeit sofern es nur 1 dd is.

Und man sollte auch endlich mal das Random-raid-denken ablegen denn dort fühlt sich der 25er wirklich schwerer an, gildenintern siehts völlig anders aus wenn die grp eingespielt ist und weiß was sie tut.


----------



## Monkeybone (27. April 2010)

jop absolut beschissen, dann werden die 25er aussterben, weil die leute eher mit 10er gehen da es weniger konkurenz gibt und ein 10er schneller zusammen kommt... absolut schwachsinnig


----------



## Nachtmond (27. April 2010)

Balaur schrieb:


> gut das 10er eh schwerer sind als 25er denn schließlich ist ein spieler der brainafk in einer void stehen bleibt und stirbt im 10er weniger zu verkraften als im 25er also ists logisch das entweder der 10er leichter wird oder der 25er in der hinsicht schwerer das 1 mann von 25 auch schwerere folgen mit sich zieht als derzeit sofern es nur 1 dd is.


Lass mich raten: du spielst keiner 25er.


----------



## marvin51 (27. April 2010)

also ich hab das so verstanden ,dass es in 10er und 25er nur die selben items droppen die trotzdem von den stats her ein bisl besser ausm 25er sind also ka ob sich es dann noch lohnt


----------



## Pulmi (27. April 2010)

als mittlerweile vollzeitmama und familienmanagerin begrüße ich dies. 
ich muss jetzt schon mit meiner mehr als knappen zeit haushalten und versuche in kurzer zeit viel zu erreichen. bisher klappt es noch ganz gut. ich denke das wird es mir noch etwas vereinfachen. 
aber wir wissen ja, vieles wird am anfang zu heiß gekocht als es dann am ende gegessen wird. also erst mal tee trinken und abwarten.


----------



## p1nk (27. April 2010)

ständig bezeichnet ihr Leute als itemgeil und selbst erzählt ihr sowas?! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Natar (27. April 2010)

Nachtmond schrieb:


> Lass mich raten: du spielst keiner 25er.




definitiv 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


25er leichter als 10er hihi


----------



## DerHutmacher (27. April 2010)

Wenn ichs richtig sehe n kleiner Nachteil für die Stamm25er, die meistens in Gilden existieren..
Hör schon hier und da "ooooh dann wirds bald keine Gilden mehr geben"
Dafür gibts das Gildenlevelsystem.
Mehr Spieler = höheres Gildenlevel = krassere Skills, alá Massenrezz usw






Und zum Thema "Wer macht dann noch 25er?!"
Warscheinlich die, die noch Spaß am spielen haben und nicht nur auf die Belohnungen geil sind


----------



## Balaur (27. April 2010)

Nachtmond schrieb:


> Lass mich raten: du spielst keiner 25er.



Ich gehe auch wöchentlich 10er und 25er, und wenn man in einem 25er sieht wie viele mist bauen der boss aber dennoch liegt und man im 10er für solches oft bestraft wird indem man wiped merke ich das nen 25er leichter ist. klar der platz bei einigen begegnungen macht es mit 25 etwas komplizierter aber dann hörts auch schon auf.


----------



## Hordlerkiller (27. April 2010)

also ich finde es nicht ganz so schlimm weil wen man so sieht 
geht der countent länger und bliz kan auch länger planen für nen neues addon 
und zusatz bla bla mit dem lichking hatt es ja nit lange gedauert 
darum haben die auch die bremse reingehauen schätze ich ma


----------



## Sciloi (27. April 2010)

Ich finds auch SHR GUT?

Warum?

Ich zocke auf nen toten Server,
deto is es fast unmöglich nen rnd 25 schlachtzug voll zu bekommen (AUch gilden intern schwer)

Darum find ich es das 10/25 gleiche ID/Loot

Schönen Tag noch Sciloi


----------



## eaglestar (27. April 2010)

Eine gute Änderung, denn selbst im BuffedCast hat man schon gehört, dass die Leute den GANZEN Content spielen MÜSSEN.
Also 10er und 25er. Somit werden diese Spieler von ihrer "Pflicht" entbunden und haben mehr Freizeit.....zum farmen. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Slox (27. April 2010)

Ich finde die Änderung toll, denn wenn sie es angehen wird es aus 
meiner Sicht viel lustiger im PvE. Momentan finde ich PvE ziemlich 
kacke, weil manche Bosse einfach zu easy sind und wenn doch mal
ein wipe kommt, sehr viele Leute einfach leaven.

Durch die Änderung erhoffe ich mir einen leichteren Raidaufbau und 
einen erhöhten Schwierigkeitsgrad, so das es im 10er noch mehr auf 
jeden Mann ankommt.

Ich hoffe nur das Blizzard mit genügend Raidcontent Ausgerüstet ist, 
wenn sich die 10er mit den 25er Raids die IDs teilen müssen.


----------



## PiaMarie (27. April 2010)

[font=arial, verdana, tahoma, sans-serif][font=arial, helvetica]Wat gejammer von manchen.Wie manch einer hier schon erwähnt haben. Es gibt mehrere Inis wie zum beispiel in bc daher wird es ausgeglichem mit der einen ID.Heisst, man geht genauso viel raiden wie vorher.Wenn nicht ein bissl mehr/länger.Es ist sogar super das system,da man nicht mehr 4 mal die Woche in denselben Raid gehen musss,wie 10/25 10/25 hm.Also heisst mit einer id und mehreren verschiedenen Raidinis mehr abwechslung der umgebeung und bosse.[/font]
[font=arial, helvetica]
[/font]
[font=arial, helvetica]Edit: Und 25 einmotten? Ihr lest echt nicht was da genau steht wa nur so rüberfliegen wa......tzz tzzt zzz[/font]
[font=arial, helvetica]es wird mehr andere dinge im 25er geben,gegenüber den 10 er. [/font]
[font=arial, helvetica]
[/font]
[font=arial, helvetica]Klar ist es blöd das 10/25 gleichen loot geben soll.Aber seit doch alle mal ehrlich es gibt wirklich kaum 25er raids wo nur gildies drinne sind.meisst sind es rnd raids.[/font]
[font=arial, helvetica]so wird es mit dem system mehrere Gilden den raid bestreiten könnenund das als Gilde...[/font] [/font]


----------



## Bonsai112 (27. April 2010)

also ich weiß nicht... durch die 10er raids konnte man immernoch sein equip um ein paar gute sachen, wie zb trinkets usw aufbessern, wenn die trinkets im 25er mode nie gedropt sind oder dann für abertausende dkp weggingen, jetz hab ich mit meinem char dann also in zukunft keine chance mehr, in dieser hinsicht was zu machen? klar, wow ich hab mehrere kleine raids,aber kurz über lang werd ich die mit der gilde auch an 1-2 abenden durchhaben und dann den rest der woche? ich mein ich beegrüße es, dass sie die schwierigkeit und den loot anpassen, aber selber lockout? es wurde doch bisher niemand gezwungen, wenn er 10er macht auch 25er gehen zu müssen oder andersrum, also warum dieselbe id??? ich hab zb pdk in der hinsicht geliebt weil man raiden konnte bis zum abwinken(wobei abwechslungsreichtum natürlich eher gering war) und genau deshalb spiel ich wow, wegen den raids. außerdem seh iuch schwarz für viele 25er raidgilden, es gibt immer nen harten kern von 10-12 spielern, die im 10er noch durch den content preschen, warum sollen die sich in zukunft von den anderen 15 aufhalten lassen? ich mein wir sind im 25er bisher gut unterwegs mit 11/12 hero down, trotzdem gibts in jeder raidgilde tendenziell spieler, die ihre klasse besser spielen als wer anders, und genau diese spieler werden dann 10er raids bilden...


----------



## Muhtator (27. April 2010)

Also erstmal ist das alles noch nicht in Stein gemeiselt, und kann sich noch jederzeit ändern.

Aber prinzipiell hat die Idee was für sich: da die meisten Spieler doch leichte Probleme damit bekommen in einem 25er Raid unterzukommen. Um dort den Content zu sehen und den Charakter zu verbessern.
Gerade in den Sommermonaten wo viele eher weniger Wow spielen (außer den ganz harten Pros) wird es schwer einen 25er raid auf die beine zu stellen weil es dann einfach an einigen Leuten magnelt. Vielleicht ändert sich das mit Cata auch weil dann die Gilden vielleicht wieder größer werden, so das man auf einen größeren Fundus an Leuten zurück greifen kann die online sind.
Aber es ist eben einfach ungemein frustierend wenn man icc 25er unsicher machen will und es sind nur 14 leute da und man muss stunden warten bis man die 25 mit rnds aufgefüllt bekommen hat.

(ja ja ich weiß früher als die Gummistiefel noch aus Holz waren hat man Tage lang auf 40 leute gewartet und das war auch kein Problem und hat sogar viel mehr spaß gemacht und wenn dann einer einen schlüssel oder die Resis nicht hatte ist man mit dem Farmen gegangen und alle hatten sich lieb und es war soweiso viel besser als heute bla bla bla.)

Also zusammengefasst erlaubt das System auch kleineren Gilden (die es vielleicht gar nicht mehr so lange geben wird) den gleichen Content zu erleben wie großen (was natürlich im Sinne der Programmierer ist). Ich persönlich stelle es mir richtig kacke vor als Programierer, wenn ich sehen muss, das diverse leute in die 10er Eiskrone rennen und sie klar machen, aber im 25er nur in die ersten 2 Flügel kommen. Dann setzt das warme Sommer wetter ein und die leute werden weniger. Und dann kommen sie alle mit Cata wieder haben level 82 und ruschen kurz mal Arthas durch um an den Loot zu kommen.


Was natürlich ein riesen Nachteil ist, ist das damit die hälfte des Contents wegbricht. Wie bereits in einigen posts erwähnt wissen viele bereits jetzt schon am Freitag nichtmehr was sie noch machen sollen, weil alle ID´s die noch spannend sind (und einige die es schon nicht mehr sind) schon verballert sind. Wenn jetzt die icc 25er wegbrechen würde, dann würden die Leute schon am Do Morgen mit dem Twinken anfangen oder sich einem anderen Game zuwenden.
Das ist bei dieser Neuerung die große Gefahr die ich sehe. 

Also wenn sie das system so einführen, dann muss folgendes passieren: Entweder die Raids müssen deutlich länger werden. Ich denke da an eine Naxx artige Geschichte mit 6 Flügeln und je 6 Bossen die unabhängig voneinander besucht werden können (so das man viel abwechslung hat)
Oder viel mehr Raidinstanzen mit high end Content, z.B. nicht eine icc, sondern 2 oder sogar 3 icc equivalente high end instanzen, mit Gegenern und Loot auf dem gleichen Level. Die man im 10er oder 25er durchmachen kann. So das die ganzen Vielspielernicht schon am Do mit allem Fertig sind.


----------



## Mäuserich (27. April 2010)

Für mich persönlich eine Top Änderung.

10er Raids haben in WotLK nicht den Stellenwert den sie eigendlich haben sollten. Eigendlich werden sie nur als "hochleechraids" für die 25er genutzt.

Der Anspruch im 10er ist durchaus gegeben, das Problem ist das Leute mit 25er Gear da rein rennen und somit einfach ganz stupide überequipped sind, kein Wunder das die 10er einem zu leicht vorkommen.
Stellungsspiel ist im 25er zwar schwieriger weil weniger Platz vorhanden ist, dafür ist im 10er ein Toter erheblich schwerer auszugleichen, somit würde ich auch hier die Balance sehen.

Durch gleichen Loot im 10/25er wird endlich nicht mehr alles outgeared und reine 10er Raidgilden wie meine haben endlich eine Existenzberechtigung. Ich finds super das ich nicht mehr neidisch auf die tollen items meiner Kollegen, die nebenbei noch die Zeit für 25er Stamm-Raids haben, schauen muss und mir ständig als Depp vorkomme nur weil an meinem T10 eben nicht die 264+ steht.

Wirklich nach Tauren Palas die beste Cata-Änderung überhaupt!


----------



## biene maya (27. April 2010)

Ich finde sie sollten große Dungeons im 10er machen (wie Ulduar oder Icc) und kleine Schlachtzüge im 25er (1 Boss Schlachtzüge) eventl. sogar mal ein 40 Mann Schlachtzug^^für einen Boss versteht sich


----------



## Natar (27. April 2010)

Mäuserich schrieb:


> Für mich persönlich eine Top Änderung.
> 
> 10er Raids haben in WotLK nicht den Stellenwert den sie eigendlich haben sollten. Eigendlich werden sie nur als "hochleechraids" für die 25er genutzt.
> 
> ...



ich habs mal herausgehoben, um was es dir wirklich geht :/


----------



## schoeni (27. April 2010)

also das argument, dass 25er raids aussterben ist ja wohl mal absoluter schwachsinn.
25er sind und werden die königsdisziplin bleiben. der einzige vorteil für reine 10ner raidgilden ist halt das man sich auch mit der equip ausm 10ner ohne gröbere nachteile in die 25er raids wagen kann.

ich freu mich auch auf mehrere kleine raidinstanzen weil es einfach mehr spaß macht pro woche zwei verschiedene instanzen mit weniger bossen zu sehen als eine große...


----------



## Razhgoulahk (27. April 2010)

Das einzige, dass wir daraus lernen ist, dass die meisten wieder vorschnell urteilen und sich in ihrer Freiheit pro Id 4(!!!) mal (10er/10hc/25er/25hc) im Idealfall dieselbe Raidini gehen zu können, beschnitten fühlen.

4 Wochen ICC im 10er und 25er Content mit dem Mainchar, dazu 2 gute Twinks die da ja auch rein "müssen". Das wären 3 Chars mit 6 ID's pro Woche. Das hieße in 4 Wochen also 24 mal dieselben Bosse zu sehen.

So haben wir auf der einen Seite die unbegrenzte Freiheit so oft wie möglich dieselbe Instanz zu besuchen, wenn ich jetzt allerdings mal den Umkehrschluss daraus ziehe ergibt sich für mich folgender Sachverhalt:

Ein Spieler, der alle o.g. ID's ausnutzt hat nach 4 Wochen die Schnauze sowas von voll immer und immer wieder dieselben Bosse zu sehen (also mir gehts so, obwohl ich nichtmal jede ID nutze). Es gibt keine Abwechslung mehr und alles ist laaaangweilig geworden, also fange ich an mich zu ärgern, aufzuregen und das Spiel zu verfluchen.

Ich möchte es nicht verallgemeinern, aber die Forderung der Community nach mehr Abwechslung und der Rückkehr zu bewährten Systemen war so laut, dass sie von den Entwicklern gehört wurde und diese dementsprechende Überlegungen gemacht haben. Somit ist ein Kompromiss aus dem neuen WotLK-Raidsystem und dem bekannten BC-System entstanden. Und wer weiß, ob es nicht wieder die ein oder andere  Raidinstanz geben wird, die nur im 10er bzw. 25er Modus zu bestreiten sein wird.

Ich finde es sehr schade, dass die Forderungen und Wünsche, die wir in der Community an die Entwickler gestellt haben und die nun davor sind erfüllt zu werden plötzlich von uns wieder kritisiert und revidiert werden...

Die Itemflut und "Verepisierung" aller Chars wurde ebenso angeprangert, außerdem ginge (unter anderem aus o.g. Gründen) der Spielspass verloren. Nun soll der Content erweitert werden und es scheint als würde sich nicht jeder sofort mit den besten Items equippen können, da ja dann eine ID weniger zur Verfügung stünde.

Ich sehe es also so: mehr Abwechslung für uns, da es mehr Raidinis gibt und langsameres equippen in den 10er Raids, wer dies schneller haben möchte geht weiterhin 25er (da dort ja mehr Abzeichen und Items droppen sollen), somit finde ich wurde unseren wünschen weitesgehend entsprochen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Muhtator (27. April 2010)

Morfelpotz schrieb:


> Und daran ist bitte was falsch?
> Ich vergleiche es mal mit einem anderen System:
> 
> 10er -> leicht
> ...




Genau das ist der Plan glaube ich. Der durchschnittliche 25er Stammraider ist Blizzard ein Dorn im Auge, das sind die 3 % der Comunity, die quasi ständig on sind, 2 h nach Patch einen 6 Seiten Bugreport schreiben, und 2 Wochen nach Patch neuen Content verlagen. Noch dazu nehmen sie unangenehm viel Serverresourcen in Anspruch dadurch das sie quasi dauer on sind. Mit solchen Leuten läßt sich kein Geld machen.

Der Casual der für 6 Monate aboniert aber nur 3h die Woche zockt und vielleicht mal (dann aber möglichst schnell) ein icc bis Arthas durchzocken will, um dann wieder vor den Fernseher zu gehen ist dem Unternehmen viel lieber.
Auf solche Leute muss man das Spiel zuschneiden, wenn man viel Geld verdienen will. (und das will Blizz).

Also hört auf zu meckern und lebt damit oder wechselt das Game. *g*

Wow wird immer Casualfreundlicher und da fallen auch die 25/10er id Änderungen rein. Klar das die Pro 25er Raider davon angfressen sind, aber mit euch läßt sich einfach zu wenig verdienen.
 By the way mich würde das auch ankotzen dafür dann noch 13 Euro/monat bezahlen zu müssen, aber mir wurde zum glück ein Lifetime account geschenkt, so sehe ich das sehr gelassen


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## RedShirt (27. April 2010)

Vorab: Mir gefällts. Damit könnten alle Twinks mal jede in die Instanz rein - nicht nur ein kleiner Bruchteil abwechselnd.

25er werden für mich selten -> mit 9 Leuten die ich kenne besser als mit 24 die ich nicht kenne ...

@25er werden sterben
Denk ich nicht, weil die Lootmenge erhöht wird. 25er ist z.B. in ICC damit weit besser abzufarmen (1tes Viertel) für Leute die garnicht weiter wollen.
Dann auf Rosinen umschalten und im 10er weiter... somit könnte man tatsächlich 15 "nicht so gute" mitnehmen, die sich freuen...
oder man ist n A* und schmeißt einfach unliebsame raus..
aber das Potential ist da.

@m0re epix
Erm, im 25er wo ich Rnd mitgehe hab ich reines Würfelglück
im 10er Stamm passe ich in eine Rolle und bekomm entsprechend irgendwann Gear, irgendwann. Da wirds eher nach Sinn verteilt, nicht unbedingt nach reinem /random ... viel viel besser.

Für Gilden25er, die eh schon so wie o.g. im 10er zuteilen ist es sogar noch besser, die bekommen schlichtweg mehr Gear.
Die entfallenen 10er stören ja nicht, da gabs ja eh nur schlechteres Gear =) Denkt mal auch daran.

@Blizzard+more money -> casual
Erm, wenn ich ein Spiel spiele, wo ich den Anspruch (auch gern unerreichbar) nicht sehe, und niemand über mir im Content ist, ich aber kein Hardcore-Theorycraft-Raidmeister bin, dann ist das Spiel nix mehr.
LK HM träum ich nachts von zu legen ... wär das nicht der Fall, seh ich bei meinem Einsatz das Spiel als "zuende" an.

Die HM werden genauso knackig, und da wird genauso Skill verlangt. Blizz geht nur etwas vom Gear weg, damit eben keine 25er HM equippte in 10er NH reinlaufen und den Boss fix legen, nach den Kenntnissen dann in 25er nh oder 10er h und da alles plattfahren.

Basst scho.


----------



## Byte768 (27. April 2010)

Daran lässt sich wirklich nichts gutes erkennen, das einzige was hier gespart wird, ist Server-Last.

Es gibt tausende Problemfälle:
Wenn 25er und 10er Schlachtzüge die selbe ID teilen, dann wird es nicht mehr möglich sein mit Gilde UND Freunden UND randoms zu gehen. Es fällt also der Freundes oder random-Run komplett weg. Vielleicht geht auch die Gilde leer aus, weil man ja nur einmal die Woche gehen kann und sich daher bei Anfragen entscheiden muss wer von denen "wichtiger" ist.
Mal schnell einen spontanen Schlachtzug aufmachen? Unmöglich, weil ID gesperrt durch den Gildenrun. Leute die im 25er kein Bock mehr haben? Pech gehabt, ID ist weg und die Woche muss gewartet werden. Wer joint denn noch freiwillig als Ersatz wenn 3/4 der Bosse umgehauen wurden und er die ID übernehmen muss?
Das System bietet fast nur Nachteile und dabei ist es egal ob random oder raidgilden. Wieso erlaubt man nicht einfach 2-3 IDs pro 10er und pro 25er pro Woche? So könnte jeder einen Gildenrun, einen Freundesrun oder random run machen und wäre glücklich.
So wie es ist, heißt es nur: Weniger Möglichkeiten fürs gleiche Geld! Was wird man in den restlichen Tagen der Woche tun? Ist Blizzard wirklich so blind und denkt, jeder würde 10 Chars spielen? Das wird allein schon deshalb nicht funktionieren, da viele ausser ihrer Lieblingsklasse gar nichts anderes im raid spielen wollen...


----------



## seanbuddha (27. April 2010)

Wenn sie 10/25er gleich machen können sie ja gleich einen 18er Raid einführen (35:2=17,5 , aufgerundet 18) Wie früher die 40er Raids!


----------



## Dark Guardian (27. April 2010)

@alle Weiner

Spielt ihr eigentlich noch aus Spaß? Wenn euch 25er Raids mehr Spaß machen MACHT SIE!

Wenn nicht seid ihr die epicgeilen Säue vor die Blizzard das Spiel wirft. "25er macht mir mehr Spaß aber wenns im 10er den gleichen Loot gibt geh ich nicht mehr 25er" ist die Kernaussage vieler Leute hier und das ist shclichtweg gesagt einfach dumm.

Davon mal abgesehen: Unsere Gilde hat viele Druiden die 2 Specs haben. 

Wie lange sollen wir 10er gehen bis ALLE beide Specs auf einem halbwegs brauchbarem Niveau haben um in der nächsten Raidini ebenfalls noch flexibel zu bleiben? 

Da ist der 25er um einiges lukrativer weil dort mehr Platz für mehr Druiden ist und auch mehr Loot dropped der dann den Specs entsprechend besser verteilt werden kann.

Außerdem: Der Schwierigkeitsgrad soll GLEICH sein. D.h. ob ich 10er oder 25er gehe ist egal, ich habe die gleiche Schwierigkeit. Bloß ist es iein Unterschied ob mir im 25er 2 DDs wegsterben oder im 10er... Fauldarm im 25er ist mit 2 DDs weniger noch zu schaffen, im 10er kannst es vergessen wenn nicht alle DDs 264+ Gear anhaben.

Aktuell sind die 25er einfacher als die 10er weils im 10er viel mehr auf den einzelnen ankommt. 

Was wegfällt durch die Änderung sind:
- Bis zu 4 mal die gleiche Ini pro Woche machen
- mit overgeared HM 25er Chars beim nächsten Content Patch 10er NH spielen und jammern alles sei zu leicht
- Schön easy 10er abfarmen und dann den "leichteren" 25er machen denn es war immer so gedacht das man von 25er zu 25er geht und nicht zwischendurch die 10er mitnimmt um sich den 25er zu erleichtern

Aus oben genannten Gründen sind die Raids auch jetzt so leicht -> die Chars sind overgeared noch bevor der Content eigentlich kommt! Weil ALLE hier angepriesenen "25er Raider" vorher 10er abfarmen. 

Im Prinzip wird es also wieder schwerer. Gerade für die Leute die hier rumweinen, und das wird auch der Grund sein.

Edit: ich hab was vergessen: Mit nur 1er ID pro Woche pro Contentpatch dauert es auch wieder länger sich zu equippen. Mit 4 IDs pro Woche pro contentpatch (10er, 25er, 10er HC, 25er HC) gehts natürlich bedeutend schneller.

Randomraids: Pre WotLK waren diese allen immer ein Dorn im Auge. Jetzt sind sie Standard und wo sie drohen wieder wegzufallen wird geheult. WAS wollt ihr eigentlich?

Im Prinzip wiederlegt das neue System alles was die Weiner hier anpreisen was durch das neue System passieren wird. Denkt hier eigentlich noch jemand mit?


----------



## X-orzist (27. April 2010)

Mit dieser Änderung wird wohl das Ende der 25iger Raid - Gilden eingeläutet werden. 

Warum:

Auch wenn es "mehr Loot" in 25iger Schlachtzügen geben sollte, so wird es Effektiv auf eines hinauslaufen, fast jede Gilde wird einen 10er - A - Raid aufmachen indenen nur die stärksten und besten Spieler der Gilde vertreten sind, weniger "gute Spieler" werden dann wohl in das "B - Team" gehen müssen und andere wiederum werden leer ausgehen und Random ihr Glück versuchen müssen.

Somit wird das A - Team der Gilde im Content weit voranschreiten, da einige "Fehlerquellen" ja nicht mehr "dabei" sind. 

Weiterhin wird es interessant werden, was mit den "reinen" Schadensklassen wird, denn diese sind dann nicht flexibel genug, sodass dann Hybride bevorzugt werden könnten.


----------



## RedShirt (27. April 2010)

Da ich parallel im WoW Forum von Blizzar schmökere... kein kleiner Tenor ist:

*mimimi* was mach ich den Rest der Woche? Nach 1-2 Abenden hab ich ID! *mimimi*

O.o man kann auch zuviel Zeit haben... aber deswegen weinen - oh mann.

Anstatt froh zu sein, daß man *nicht* 5 Raidtage haben *muss* um ICC 10er/25er nh+hm soweit zu clearen, aber dennoch (!) mit weniger Menge dieselben IDs vollbekomme, wird rumgeweint.

Es könnte wieder mehr gleichberechtigte (Lootlevel, etc) Instanzen geben, die man besucht... wär auch was.

Oder man macht was, was damals wohl so ein Konzept war, und das hieß "Spaß haben". Hat sich wohl allgemein nicht durchgesetzt.
WoW sieht im Topbereich aus wie Arbeit - harte Arbeit, Streß.

Und das seh ich nicht darin, sondern ein Hobby, ein Spiel, ohne Fanatismus betrieben. Von dem her zu begrüßen.


----------



## PiaMarie (27. April 2010)

[font="arial, verdana, tahoma, sans-serif"][font="arial, verdana, tahoma, sans-serif"][font="arial, helvetica"]Wat gejammer von manchen.Wie manch einer hier schon erwähnt haben. Es gibt mehrere Inis wie zum beispiel in bc daher wird es ausgeglichem mit der einen ID.Heisst, man geht genauso viel raiden wie vorher.Wenn nicht ein bissl mehr/länger.Es ist sogar super das system,da man nicht mehr 4 mal die Woche in denselben Raid gehen musss,wie 10/25 10/25 hm.Also heisst mit einer id und mehreren verschiedenen Raidinis mehr abwechslung der umgebeung und bosse.[/font]
[font="arial, helvetica"]
[/font]
[font="arial, helvetica"]Edit: Und 25 einmotten? Ihr lest echt nicht was da genau steht wa nur so rüberfliegen wa......tzz tzzt zzz[/font]
[font="arial, helvetica"]es wird mehr andere dinge im 25er geben,gegenüber den 10 er. [/font]
[font="arial, helvetica"]
[/font]
[font="arial, helvetica"]Klar ist es blöd das 10/25 gleichen loot geben soll.Aber seit doch alle mal ehrlich es gibt wirklich kaum 25er raids wo nur gildies drinne sind.meisst sind es rnd raids.[/font]
[font="arial, helvetica"]so wird es mit dem system mehrere Gilden den raid bestreiten könnenund das als Gilde...[/font] [/font][/font]
[font="arial, verdana, tahoma, sans-serif"] [/font]
[font="arial, verdana, tahoma, sans-serif"] [/font]
[font="arial, verdana, tahoma, sans-serif"] [/font]
[font="arial, verdana, tahoma, sans-serif"][font="arial, verdana, tahoma, sans-serif"] [/font]*EDIT 2 : Und die jammern was sollen sie nur machen wenn die id weg ist mit der rest der Woche usw.... Es wird mehrere Raid Inis ( geben. Nicht mehr nur eine...... fast wie in bc*[/font]
[font="arial, verdana, tahoma, sans-serif"]*Das ist jedenfalls besser als abwechslung als eine grosse ini mit zig bossen...*[/font]
[font="arial, verdana, tahoma, sans-serif"]*
*[/font]
[font="arial, verdana, tahoma, sans-serif"]*
*[/font]
[font="arial, verdana, tahoma, sans-serif"]*
*
[font="arial, verdana, tahoma, sans-serif"] [/font] [/font]


----------



## Nachtmond (27. April 2010)

Dark schrieb:


> Wenn nicht seid ihr die epicgeilen Säue vor die Blizzard das Spiel wirft. "25er macht mir mehr Spaß aber wenns im 10er den gleichen Loot gibt geh ich nicht mehr 25er" ist die Kernaussage vieler Leute hier und das ist shclichtweg gesagt einfach dumm.


Das die ganzen jetzigen 10er Spieler von dieser Änderung begeistert sind hat natürlich nichts mit Epicgeilheit zu tun. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 



> Aktuell sind die 25er einfacher als die 10er weils im 10er viel mehr auf den einzelnen ankommt.


Das ist einfach totaler Blödsinn. Sicherlich gibt es Bosse, die im 10er nicht wirklich leichter sind als im 25er, aber bei anderen ist es nicht so. Blutkönigin ist im 10er Freelot, im 25er braucht es eine Menge an Koordination. LK ist im 25er erheblich schwieriger als im 10er. 

@X-orzist
Genau das wird passieren oder der Lootvorteil im 25er müsste sehr groß sein.


----------



## SohnDesRaben (27. April 2010)

Ich begrüße die Änderung!
Wir hatten im 25er viel Pech mit den Leuten... Movementkrüppel, Egoisten, Taktik-Muffel...

Also raiden wir nur noch im 10er. Der 10er-Content ist meines Erachtens nach auch anspruchsvoller, da von jedem einzelnen mehr Konzentration gefordert und kaum ein Fehler verziehen wird. Im 25er kann man schon mehrere Graupen durchschlaufen, die keinen Dunst haben. Von daher ist der gemeinsame Loottable absolut gerechtfertigt.

Der Grund warum sich hier so viel aufregen ist doch nur, weil es weniger Marken gibt. Aber auch das finde ich sehr gut! Ich konnte meinen Krieger-Twink innerhalb von 3 Tagen auf T9-Status bringen und habe nicht einmal sonderlich viel Zeit investiert.
So gehen viele Leute vor und haben dann zig Twinks mit nahezu High-End-Gear, aber 1. keinen Dunst von der Klasse und 2. keine Ahnung von der Spielmechanik. So kommen wir wieder bei meinem ersten Punkt raus... Deppen im 25er... 

Ergo: Es ist viel zu einfach an Embleme und Equip zu kommen, um Leuten, die nur auf Gearscore schauen, eine Scheinwelt vorzugaukeln.

Ich freue mich auf Cataclysm!


----------



## Balaur (27. April 2010)

Mag sein das manche bosse im 10er leichter sind, aber der überwiegende teil ist doch wirklich schwerer im 10er sollte mal etwas schief laufen. wie gesagt ich rede nicht vom organisatorischen 25mann wovon 40% nicht wissen was ne voidzone ist diese dann zu koordinieren, der raidaufbau und die zusammenarbeit ist leichter im 10er, keine frage. aber 1 fehler im 10er ist schwer auszubügeln, im 25er fällt er kaum ins gewicht solang es nicht der tank ist.


----------



## Mäuserich (27. April 2010)

Natar schrieb:


> ich habs mal herausgehoben, um was es dir wirklich geht :/


Ich schäme mich nicht dafür das ich meinen Char bestmöglich equipped haben will...

Gleicher Loot im 10er und 25er ftw! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Nachtmond (27. April 2010)

In ICC fällt mir kein Boss ein, der im 25er leichter als im 10er ist. Die ersten 5 Bosse sind sicherlich vom Schwierigkeitsgrad nicht all zu unterschiedlich, alle danach sind im 25er schwieriger. Da langt auch schon oft ein Fehler von einem Spieler und es kommt zum Wipe.


----------



## Balaur (27. April 2010)

also wenn bei modermiene zwei sterben weil sie dem spucken nicht ausweichen oder der explosion, oder wenn bei fauldarm 2 zu müde sind zum camp zu laufen für ne impfung finde ich das nicht so gravierend wie im 10er

genauso auch bei traumwandler, einer von 25 weniger geht zu kompensieren, im 10er wirds eng etc,

wie gesagt es geht mir nicht ums koordinieren sondern um die fehler der einzelnen die im 25er oft leichter wegzustecken sind als im 10er.


----------



## RedShirt (27. April 2010)

Nachtmond schrieb:


> In ICC fällt mir kein Boss ein, der im 25er leichter als im 10er ist. Die ersten 5 Bosse sind sicherlich vom Schwierigkeitsgrad nicht all zu unterschiedlich, alle danach sind im 25er schwieriger. Da langt auch schon oft ein Fehler von einem Spieler und es kommt zum Wipe.



nh. Nachfolgend meine Erfahrungen.

Marrow'gar

warum? Mehr Leute, 1-2 Tote stören garnicht. Stacheln vorne kann man wunderbar reincleaven. Bei Jägern muß man nicht mehr laufen, die Range schwenken um - im 10er wenn Range fehlen ist das nicht möglich.

Luftschiff
Naja, wenn da mal ein paar sterben tut das nicht wirklich weh im 25er... im 10er gehts noch, aber da merkt mans eher.

Rat der Blutprinzen.
Warum? Ich kann weit mehr Leute für Kugeln hochschießen + "schwarze Spähren zum 3rd Tank bringen"  abstellen. Im 10er ist das ein Krampf, verglichen mit nem 25er.  Man kann sich soweit verteilen, daß der Vortex nicht wirklich mies ist, und 1x irgendwo bumm ist net tragisch.
1x bumm im 10er kann ein Wipe werden.

Traumwandler fand ich im 25er wegen Koordination schwerer, aber da hab ich nur ein paar Trys miterlebt.

wenn im 25er *einer* einen Fehler macht, ist das i.d.R. nicht tragisch. Es sei denn, es war der Tankheiler/der Tank (oder Plural)... aber im 10er wenn 1 Tank fällt ist es meist eh schon aus =) also seh ich das mind. gleichschwer.
25er kannst im Schnitt 3 "Nullen" dabeihaben, im 10er max. 1 ... ab dann wirds richtig heftig für den Rest.

Bei den Endbossen siehts wieder ganz anders aus.


----------



## Latharíl (27. April 2010)

RedShirt schrieb:


> nh. Nachfolgend meine Erfahrungen.
> 
> Marrow'gar
> 
> ...



modermiene:
wenn 1-2 leute das mim blob verkacken un zwei große da stehen kanns auch zum wipe führen- im 10er ist die wahrscheinlichkeit es da zu verkacken geringer

fauli:
wer zu doof/o.ä. ist, sich nicht alle sporenstacks zu holen, muss auf cds zurückgreifen- oder krass overhealed werden. shadows und mages sowie palas haben hier weniger probleme..aber wenn mal zwei hexer nur einen debuff haben..dann wirds lustig...


----------



## Milissa (27. April 2010)

Nun die änderung begrüss ich. 

Ich finde 25er Raid zur zeit am leichtesten warum ist doch klar kippen 5 um wird weiter gekämpft sind schon 10-15 tot is es ab und an sogar noch möglich den boss zu legen. Hat man mal eine oder 2 klassen überbesetzt mit oder lässt mal was weg wie nen schamanen tut es nicht weh. ABER 

10er Raid unmöglich mit schamanen heiler und Pala heiler nur zu machen.... Grp heal geht da unter, ohne schamane wird der kampf schon manchmal verzweifelnt zuviele Melees dd und der 2 boss sowie der 4 Boss im ersten wing wird nen alptraum. 

Was ich sagen will die organisation für 25 ist grösser gib ich recht aber bei die 10er muss man genauso achten oder man is zum wipen in vorraus verurteilt egal ob dann nur 5600+ GS spieler bei sind was bringt das wenn man sich selbst umbringt bei der lady an die melees adds wenn einfach die caster fehlen. 

im 10er bezahlt man schon für falsche zusammen stellung in 25er kann man mal ein schlechteren heiler mitnehmen der vll nicht auffällt wie letztens nen dudu heiler 5 leere sockelfassungen no verzauberungen nicht mal ne epic waffe gut egal hat man nicht gemerkt da der rest es ausgeglichen haben. So jetz stellt euch mal so nen heielr in einer 10er ICC grp vor z.b. Fauldarm wenn der zweite heiler nur ein Pala is ......

Fauldarm wo die ersten sek GRP heal gespammt werden muss ....

Will nur sagen 10er raids haben vll weniger aufwand alles zu organisieren aber dafür bezahlen sie bei den geringsten fehler sofort mit nem wipe oder zumindes mit vielen tote

ICC 10er als Priester stamm grp was haben die tanks gemacht haben vergessen den rakenpack anzuziehen...... mit 3 überlebenen haben wir das mit müh und not gemacht haben dd rüber geschickt man konnte immer sehen wenn der magier drüben auftauchte musste ein dd drüben sterben da keiner da war der drüben den blödman tanken konnte.....

Bei 25er is nur schwer die 25 mann zusammen zu halten und in ts für ruhe zu sorgen aber in 10er muss man auf alles einzelne geachtet werden. 

Vor jemand herum heult ich bin auch in ein 25er ICC grp und kenn den unterschied und hab das ganze mal verglichen.

In 25 kann man 2-3 low mitziehen ohne das überhaupt jemand bemerkt das da was an leistung fehlt wenn der rest üblich gut is. 

In 10er merkt man sofort wenn mal nen heiler oder tank etwas schwächer is oder ein kleinen spott fail macht...

Deswegen begrüsse ich die neue änderung weil man gleich equipt sein kann mir aus dauert es in 10er dann länger fertig aus aber man hat dann ne chance überhaupt mal wenn dann eine neue raid instanz raus kommt mitgenommen zu werden.

Oder das man als 10er Raid Spieler sich auch mal bei 25er raid Grp sich bewerben kann mit ne chance auf erfolg mitgenommen zu werden.

10er und 25er sind im aufwand ungefähr gleich .

Das herum geheule kommen die hardcore progamer die angst haben das ihre plätze von Beruftätige RL geniesser abgegrieffen werden können. Es is einfach der EPIC neid mehr nicht


----------



## RedShirt (27. April 2010)

Milissa, redest Du von 10er hc? oder nh?

Ich geh mal von nh aus:



> 10er Raid unmöglich mit schamanen heiler und Pala heiler nur zu machen.... Grp heal geht da unter, ohne schamane wird der kampf schon manchmal verzweifelnt zuviele Melees dd und der 2 boss sowie der 4 Boss im ersten wing wird nen alptraum.



1x Pala heal (ich) - von den Erfahrungen.

4ten Boss Saurfang hab ich schon Solo geheilt... ja, genau, single, nur ich, kein niemand sonst.
Haben vor mir auch schon 2 Holy solo gemacht wo ich dabei war.
es kam ein Mal -> Flamme drauf und Tankheal. Normal hält sich der Raiddamage (außer es sind wirkliche Günther dabei) stark in Grenzen.

2ter Boss ist mit 2 Heals locker machbar, auch hier war ich als Pala unterwegs, auch mal mit einem Schamanen.
Bedenke: Pala hat winzige Castzeiten, da kommt einiges rüber. HL-Glyphe heilt in die Fläche.



> So jetz stellt euch mal so nen heielr in einer 10er ICC grp vor z.b. Fauldarm wenn der zweite heiler nur ein Pala is ......



Du hast was gegen Palas, oder? =) "nur" *hust*

Da ja da normalerweise 3 Heals sind...  und der Pala Tankheal macht (+in der heißen Phase noch die anderen mit reinheilen) - wo ist das Problem?
Pala als Grpheal abzustellen ist freilich eher suboptimal.


----------



## Nachtmond (27. April 2010)

Wer 10er und 25er vergleichen möchte, sollte wenigstens in beiden Varianten schon mal Arthas gesehen haben, bis Fauldarm ist doch inzwischen beides Freeloot. Und nein ICC 10er mit 2 Palas ist kein Problem 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Arben (27. April 2010)

Wenn sich all die Leute verzogen haben, die trotz 4 Stunden die Woche Spielen, alles haben wollen und nicht einsehen, dass man ohne Input keinen Output erhält, dann kann man wieder anständig diskutieren. Da das niemals der Fall sein wird und ich für diese Aussage sowieso gesteinig werden werde ist es eh egal.

Mal sehn was draus wird, ich begrüße es nicht.


Ich hab anno dazumal meine SSC/TK Prequest gemacht, da warn andere Gilden längst BT/MH und ich hab' etliche Leute und eine Gilde gefunden die noch Heros gingen. Die Leute haben ja nichtmal nach Vereinfachung gefragt, aber das ist wie mit den Junkies. Der erste Schuss war gratis, die ersten Nerfs kamen einfach so. Und aufeinmal war die Meute da, die es so viel bequemer Fand alles ohne Aufwand zu erhalten. Nungut, abwarten und Tee trinken, letztlich werden Leute die keinen Skill und/oder keinen Bock haben auch wieder keine Endbosse legen bis der neue Content da ist.


----------



## Talidana (27. April 2010)

Die Änderung wäre gewöhnungsbedürftig, aber wenn ich so drüber nachdenke finde ich Sie sogar gut.

10er Raids sind meist entspannter, die Leute sind netter und lockerer. Sprich es macht meist mehr Spaß. 
Im 25er sind immer ein paar Vollspaten dabei die Streß machen. 25er gehe ich immer mal wieder aber eher fürs Equip und um mal zu testen was vollgebufft so an Schaden drin ist, denn für den Spielspaß.

Als Raidorga ist es ungleich schwerer 25 Leute zu finden die a) gut genug sind b) "normale" nette Menschen sind und c) dann auch noch alle an ein und denselben wöchentlichen Terminen Zeit haben.

Wenn 10er und 25er also das gleiche Loot droppen, würde ich wahrscheinlich nur noch 10er gehen es sein denn ich kann mit einer Gruppe gehen die sehr selektiv ist, Vollspaten aussortiert und damit einen spaßigen abend gewährleisten kann.

Wenn Sie im 10er 2 Loots droppen lasssen wie bisher und im 25er 5 oder gar 6 und mehr Marken, mehr Mats und Rezepte, dann ist das denke ich Anreiz genug, damit die 25er nicht aussterben. Allein wegen der Dropwahrscheinlichkeit für einen bestimmten Gegenstand.
Wir kennen das ja alle mit Dropglück, aber wenn aus einer Lootliste von sagen wir mal 10 Gegenständen 5 oder eben 6 verschiedene droppen ist die Wahrscheinlichkeit höher das man ein bestimmtes Item überhaupt sieht als im 10er bei nur 2 von 10.
Allein deswegen lohnt es sich wahrscheinlich dann 25er zu gehen wenn man ein bestimmtes Item will, auch wenn man sich dann mit mehr Leuten drum schlagen muß bekommt man es wahrscheinlich schneller im 25er.

Wenn Sie da schreiben das die ersten neuen Raids auf Hero-Ini-Niveau sein sollen hoffe ich mal Sie beziehen sich auf die Cataclysm heroes die ja noch ein bisschen schwieriger wie HdR und Grube sein und wieder echtes Spiel (CC und Taktik etc.) erfordern sollen. 
Wenn das denn dann alles so wäre wären die Änderungen zu begrüßen.
Nicht mehr 4-5 Tage die Woche raiden zu gehen (1-2 10er und 1 25er ID) fände ich jetz auch nicht so tragisch. Ich würde es sogar begrüssen das man ohne "was zu verpassen" wieder mehr Zeit für andere Aktivitäten hat ob RL oder ingame.

Und insgesamt leichter wird es dadurch ja auch nicht da es ja noch immer die Hardmodes und Hero-Varianten (wo dann ja auch besseres Loot dropt) gibt die ja diesesmal auch die Topgilden für Monate beschäftigt haben.
Ich bin mir sicher viele die hier schreiben haben noch nichtmal den Lichking in der 10er Hero-Variante geschweige denn 25er hero gelegt, haben also kein Recht sich zu beschweren es sei oder werde zu leicht wenn Sie noch nicht mal den vorhanden Content bewältigt haben.


----------



## Dagrolian (27. April 2010)

NarYethz schrieb:


> mich würds freuen, mit freunden sind wir genau 8-9 leute (je nachdem wieviel da sind) und da is das immer total geil zu raiden mit nur 1x random-dd
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...




..und genau das ist der grund wieso blizz das macht. also jetzt nicht wegen dir 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 sondern weil das spiel einfach noch mehr für die masse geöffnet werden soll. 10 leute finden und koordinieren ist deutlich einfacher als 25. dafür brauchts nur bisschen organisation und keine raidleitung. deshalb wird das auch 100%ig kommen.

ob das irgendjemand gut oder schlecht findet interessiert blizzard wenig - die masse machts, die masse zahlt accounts - alles andere ist nicht relevant.

cu
dagro


----------



## Regine55 (27. April 2010)

Erst vor ner Woche hab ich mir überlegt, wie toll es wäre, wenn es nur noch 10er Raids geben würde...

Danke Blizz <3 

Ist das Beste was sie jemals gemacht haben.


----------



## Bandit 1 (27. April 2010)

mccord schrieb:


> Blizzard hat vor in Cataclysm das Raid ID Systems so zu ändern, dass es keine getrennten 10er und 25er IDs mehr gibt.
> Man muss sich also zwischen dem 10er und 25er Modus eines Raiddungeons entscheiden und kann nicht mehr beide in einer Woche mit einem Char machen.
> Das Loot des 10er und 25er Modus wird identisch sein. Die Hardmodes geben dann natürlich besseres Loot.
> Die Schwierigkeit soll angepasst werden, so dass 10er & 25er etwa gleich schwer sind.
> ...



Ich fände es absolut Klasse

Warum ?

Ich würde endlich mal nicht versuchen, ICC 10, ICC 25, Archavons Kammer 10, AK 25 usw. jede Woche zu schaffen und hätte somit
mehr Freizeit.

Auch würde ich ehrlich froh sein, wenn dieser Käse mit dem besseren Loot im 25er aufhören würde.

Denn ehrlich, die meisten Raids sind im 10er schwerer zu meistern. Im 25er kann ich locker 2-3 Penner mit durchschleifen und tu es
wahrscheinlich sogar meistens.
Im 10er ist schon ein faules Ei der Anfang vom Ende. Erlebe ich jedes mal, wenn wir eine bestimmte Person im 10er bei haben...


----------



## Shaila (27. April 2010)

So, melde mich auch nochmal.

Als erstes möchte ich auf Folgendes eingehen: "Ihr seid doch nur alle Itemgeil! Das ist ein Spiel! Es geht nicht nur um Epics!"

Dazu sage ich nur: Falsch! Es geht nur um Epics. Ihr haltet mich jetzt für einen Nerd ? Tut das. Schaut euch das Spiel an. Das ganze System, einfach alles im Spiel hängt mit Items zusammen. Egal was man tut, egal wohin man geht. 90% im Spiel hängt mit Items zusammen. Seht den Tatsachen ins Auge. Und ich versichere euch, dass jeder von denen, die sich hier so Itemresistent geben, ebenso NUR in die Instanzen gehen, die ihren Charakter auch nur in irgend einer erdenklichen Form weiterbringen.

Ich mache es im Übrigen genauso, denn das ist das Prinzip eines MMORPG's, seinen Charakter weiter ausstatten, bessere Items sammeln. Es kann zwar so sein, dass man gerne mal für andere passt (Was ich auch sehr oft mache), aber ich versichere euch, dass ein verschwindent, nahezu unsichtbarer Prozentanteil der WoW Spieler in eine Instanz geht, die ihnen wirklich NULL bringt.

Also tut nicht so, als wärt ihr die größten RL - Ritter und jeder der Items nachrennt wäre irgend ein Süchtling. Es ist das Spielprinzip nachdem das Spiel funktioniert.

------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

2. Sache:

Wenn ich das richtig verstehe, dürfte es durch die Änderungen eher schwerer werden! Es gibt nun eine Version die man spielen kann. Kein Wirrwarr mehr. Der Schwierigkeitsgrad ist bei beiden gleich und in beiden gibt es Hardmodes. Es hat keinerlei Kosten für den Schwierigkeitsgrad, es hebt ihn meiner Meinung nach eher an, was sehr gut ist.

Es bringt im Grunde nur den Vorteil, dass man zwischen 10er und 25er entscheiden kann, ohne auf bessere Ausrüstung zu verzichten, bei gleichbleibender Schwierigkeit. Ich kann in dieser Hinsicht keinerlei Probleme feststellen ? Seid doch mal ehrlich. Diese tausenden Instanzversionen und die tausenden von verschiedenen Items, ist das denn toll ? In meinen Augen nicht.

----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
3. Sache:

Man fragt sich: Wieso dann immer noch 10er und 25er Version ? Wieso nicht einfach eine Instanz in die 10 oder eben 25 Spieler reinkönnen. Das ist denke ich ist so, weil es so auch kleineren Guppen möglich sein soll, alles zu sehen. Dennoch müssen sie genausoviel leisten, nur eben mit weniger Leuten. So weit so gut. Das hört sich in meinen Augen toll an.

Doch immer noch bleibt die Frage: Wieso noch 25er ? Welchen Grund gibt es dafür ? Und jetzt kommt mir nicht mit Feeling an (Siehe Punkt 1). Ich denke auch sie werden auf diese Art aussterben. Ich weiss nicht ob das so funktioniert wie auf dem Papier geplant.


----------



## Starfros (27. April 2010)

Piposus schrieb:


> Aber zum eigentlichen Thema: *Wenn* Blizzard durch die zwei (ich geh einfach mal von zwei aus) ersten Schlachtzugsinstanzen wirklich Content bringen kann, der auch 4-5 Raidabende pro Woche füllen kann, dann ist das Ganze vom "Unterhaltungsfaktor" für mich ok. Wenns aber wieder richtung brainafk durchrushen *oder* begrenzte Trys geht, dann find ichs scheisse. Auch glaube ich nicht, dass taktische Encounter im 10er und 25er jemals gleich schwer sein können. Man müsste für beide Versionen unterschiedliche Umgebungen (Platzverhältnisse) schaffen. Ich nenne hier z.B. mal den Rat in ICC hardmode. Im 10er ist die Koordination (Abstände, Positionierung etc.) um Faktoren (!) einfacher, schlichtweg deshalb, weil einem im 25er in Relation zum 10er viel weniger Platz zur Verfügung steht. Dies ist generell der Grund, warum 10er (im Moment) viel einfacher sind als 25er. Auch die "Eisblockorganisation" bei Sindra ist im 25er nicht mit dem 10er (hm) zu vergleichen. Klar, hat sich das im 25er einmal eingespielt, ist das kein Thema, aber trotzdem weitaus aufwändiger als im 10er.



Man hat im 10er andere reichweiten einzuhalten als im 25er.


----------



## Seelchen (27. April 2010)

so ein schmarrn. und wieder werden viele erfolgreiche raid gilden(25er) sterben, wie zu zeiten, als die 40er instanzen umgebaut wurden.
wie soll ein 10er raid gleichwertig zu einem 25er sein? einfach nur lachhaft.

aber nur weiter so, blast den "ui, hab heut 1 h zeit, machen wir nen 10er raid und rüsten uns mal flott top aus...." leuten alles in den allerwertesten.

ich geh lieber 25er UND 10er. aber ich nehme mir dafür auch mehr als 2h am tag zeit. so long blizz. das könnte ein dickes eigentor werden.

mfg

ps: woher sollen denn all die heiler und tanks kommen?!?


----------



## Akium (27. April 2010)

Morfelpotz schrieb:


> 10er Raids haben nicht ansatzweise das ""epische"" Spielgefühl eines 25ers.



Jo. Ich liebe auch das "epische" am 25er.

Das warten, bis endlich alle 25 Leute eingetroffen sind. 

Die Kandidaten, die nach dem 14ten Try fragen, was das für komische Stacheln sind, die da beim ersten Boss in ICC immer mal wieder aus dem Boden kommen. 

Die tollen Recountposer, die am meissten DPS gefahren sind, weil sie jeden Targetwechsel ignorieren. 

Die neunmalklugen Schlaumeier im Hintergrund, die bereits nach einem Whipe ne selbstverständlich viel bessere Alternativtaktik zur Diskussion stellen, und beginnen jemanden zu flamen, der bei dem Try sein Bufffood vergessen hat und solche Kleinigkeiten nutzen grundsätzliche Disziplin-Vorträge zu halten. 

Ausgefeilte Lootregeln, damit sich die tolle "Gemeinschaft" nicht beim ersten Loot schon gegenseitig die Augen auskratzt. 

Die Raidhopper, im Lauf eines Addons sieben 25 er Raids verschlissen haben, und immer dort zu finden sind wo das Gras grad in dem Moment am grünsten ist, bzw nur dann bleibt, wenn der besserere Raid, wo er sich heimlich beworben hat, ihn ablehnte... 

Die Kandidaten mit rundum 264 er Equip, jedoch 18 % Trefferwertung, obwohl sie nur 5 % brauchen und unterm Strich nur gezogen werden.... 


Ja. 25 er Raids bringen mir auch immer wieder nen vollkommen episches Spielgefühl, und grade deswegen habe ich schon neulich für mich entschieden, in Zukunft nur noch 10er zu machen, als diese Neuerung noch nicht bekannt war.


----------



## Unbekannter_Schamane (27. April 2010)

Das epischte Gefühl im 25er ist ja das übernachten vor Tirion 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Ist ja so schön bequem neben ihm...


----------



## Arben (27. April 2010)

Nur weil einige hier nix als Random 25er oder mies organisierte 25er kennen muss man denen ja nicht das Existenzrecht aberkennen, oder?


----------



## dragonfire1803 (27. April 2010)

Braamséry schrieb:


> Und dass die marken aus Heros für T Sets gehen sollte auch abgeschafft werden.



Dann haben aber wieder die Spieler einen Nachteil die während des Cataclysm-Contents neuanfangen mit wow. Die werden dann lvl 85, spielen ihre heros und sonst nix mehr weil die in gar keinen Raid reinkommen. Wenn sich 3/4 des realms sich schon im höheren Raidcontent rumtreiben, werden die nur hin und wieder mal eine Gruppe finden.
Und was ist daran so schlimm wenn die alle mit T9 (bzw was vergleichbares auf lvl 85) rumrennen? Das Set bringt doch heute niemanden mehr was, weil für ICC10 reicht das längst nicht mehr um mit reinzukommen. Heute wird doch für die Random-Gruppe mindestens ein GS von 5,5k und 8k dps gefordert, da drunter kommste garnicht erst mit. Mit T9 ist man zwar ICC-rdy, aber die T9er werden gleich mal aussortiert weil die eh nicht die nötige dps bei Fauldarm schaffen. Und T9-Träger gelten eh als Noobs und Movement-Krüppel und nimmt diese erst recht nicht mit zum Rat, dem Prof oder Modermiene.


----------



## DreiHaare (27. April 2010)

Akium schrieb:


> Jo. Ich liebe auch das "epische" am 25er.
> 
> Das warten, bis endlich alle 25 Leute eingetroffen sind.
> 
> ...




Made my day

Deinen Worten habe ich absolut nichts hinzu zu fügen.


----------



## Akium (27. April 2010)

Arben schrieb:


> Nur weil einige hier nix als Random 25er oder mies organisierte 25er kennen muss man denen ja nicht das Existenzrecht aberkennen, oder?



Soweit ich weiss, kann man weiterhin 25 er gehen. Oder ?


----------



## Natar (27. April 2010)

Akium schrieb:


> Jo. Ich liebe auch das "epische" am 25er.
> 
> Das warten, bis endlich alle 25 Leute eingetroffen sind.
> 
> ...



laql
pug, gutes argument


----------



## Jabaa (27. April 2010)

Ich finds sry aber absolut s....

Manche werdens nicht verstehen es geht mir auch nicht in erster linier um loot gleicheit.

Aber ich habe en 10ner stamm liebe es aber 25ger zu gehen da das alles nochma cool ist.
Mir hat auch das bc system besser gefallen aber naja.


Jetzt darf ich nur noch einma gehen und jetzt werden awohl nur noch 6 raids mit jeweils 1 endboss der gesamtloot dropt oder was...


Ich muss sagen das jetzige sytem ist casual like genug und man muss es nicht auch noch umnieten.


Oder wird unser her Todesschwinge nun genauso wie eiskronenzitadelle? und immer einfacher.
Ja mein ernst ist doch easy wie viel raids schon ihre 11/12 und heroich schon weit sind.

Und deathwing ist ja schon stärker als die drachnkönigin... die konnten garde ma alle zusammen gegen deathwing ankommen.
Abgesehen davon das es immer stärkere leute werdne die wir killen wirds imemr einfacher passt nicht ganz.


----------



## Arben (27. April 2010)

Akium schrieb:


> Soweit ich weiss, kann man weiterhin 25 er gehen. Oder ?



Soweit ich weiss, wettern hier einige Blitzbirnen weiterhin gegen 25er und machen die madig. Oder ?


----------



## Akium (27. April 2010)

Arben schrieb:


> Soweit ich weiss, wettern hier einige Blitzbirnen weiterhin gegen 25er und machen die madig. Oder ?



ich hab nix gegen 25er, nur hab ich für mich persönlich entschieden, nur noch 10er zu gehen. 

wer weiterhin, 25er gehen will, kann das ja tun. 

Das Einzige worauf ich hinaus will... Warum reden alle davon dass das das Ende der 25er sei ? Wenn die 25er doch sooo toll sind ? Dann werden die Leute das schon weiterhin betreiben. Jemand der allergrößste Freude in seiner 25er Gemeinschaft hat, wird diese auch weiterhin haben können.


----------



## Lord Arresh (27. April 2010)

sylrana schrieb:


> kopf -> Tisch
> 
> 
> fu blizz






haschmich schrieb:


> Du bist doch nicht mehr ganz knusper



da musste ich erstmal mich kaputtlachen.

Also ... XD du bist auch nicht mehr ganz knusper XD 

sry 

also ich war mal in einer gilde die hat die 25 obwohl wir genug leute waren nicht zusammenbekommen weil die hälfte total egal war ob sie equipt sind oder nicht davon die hälfte konnte nichtmals spielen und die andere hälfte wollte freelot.
Von den Übrig gebliebenen waren es gerade mal 10 wenn es glück waren und wir bisle was gegangen sind. Also für diese gilden und die die wirklich kaum zeit haben oder ähnliches ist es eine verbesserung.
Nun hab ich ne gilde die regelmäßig 25er geht und es macht wirklich spass vorallem wenn man mit dem Selben char die selbe Ini nur im 10er gehen kann und da sieht aha so läuft der boss/hase ^^

Also für die seite ist es eine erhebliche vrschlechterung.
Aber wir werden es ja sehen und zudem wird die Beta dochnoch so einiges Ändern. Vorallem wenn die Leute anfangen sich über die gleichsetzung der ID mit 10/25er aufzuregen.

So knuspert nicht zuviel
Gruß
Arresh

ps. Zudem ist es und wäre es Geschichtlich absolut ein unding wenn man Todesschwinge im 10er einfach mal so umhaut, ist genauso irre wie 10er arthas der ja Geschichtlich so eine Übermacht besitzt.


----------



## Arben (27. April 2010)

Es rentiert sich, soweit es die bisherigen groben Umrisse zeigen, nicht mehr. Und selbstverständlich ist ein 10er weniger chaotisch.

Aber weswegen 25er gehn, wenn der 10er Loot gleichwertig ist? Dann gehn auch die großen Gilden 10er, da kann man dann noch schneller durchrushen. Letztlich werden neue Spieler wieder nichts von dem HMs oder späteren schwereren Bossen sehn wie es in ICC auch ist. Und wenn doch, dann kann man in den Instanzen das Wort Anspruch nicht mehr in den Mund nehmen.


----------



## Bonsai112 (27. April 2010)

25er raids sind ja auch ne tolle sache, nur liegt es in der natur des menschen den weg des geringsten widerstandes zu gehen, warum also für den selben loot 15 andere leute "durchschleifen" wenn man in seiner 10er gruppe voll durchrocken könnt?klar bekommt man im 25er mehr loot, braucht aber auch evtl sehr lange bis man alle bosse in einer ini gelegt hat. also lege ich in einer id doch lieber mit 10 Leuten alle bosse, geh nach der ersten id hero usw, wozu im 25er erst nach 3 wochen alle bosse down haben und dann mit hero anfangen?


----------



## Lord Aresius (27. April 2010)

Wie ich das allerdings hier sehe, viele die die Änderung begrüßen weil sie nur 10er Raids gehen, machen auf mich den Eindruck das eben diese Fraktion itemgeil und neidisch ist.
Nur warum ? Zu schlecht für 25er ? Findet man keinen Anschluß an eine 25er Raidgilde ? Hat man dafür nicht die Zeit ? Oder musste man sich mit 25er Random Raids zufrieden geben die mit einem Saurfang Kill enden ? Tja, das ist halt Schicksal und damit muß man leben.

Von den 25er Raidern kommt das meiner Ansicht eher selten bis gar nicht vor.

Wenn man halt vor seiner Garage nur einen Mittelklassewagen hat weil mehr nicht drin ist, der Nachbar aber einen Porsche oder Ferrari vor der Tür hat, dann kann man auch nicht rumheulen. Muß man so akzeptieren und fertig.

Wahrscheinlich kommt jetzt gleich das große Ausrede-Argument " ich bezahle auch 13 € im Monat und hab das gleiche Recht wie jeder alles sehen zu wollen und die gleich Epics zu erhalten ". Sorry, aber das zieht nicht.

Wenn jemand für xx € Eintritt zahlt für einen Freizeitpark, hat er das Recht, sich alle Attraktionen anzusehen und zu nutzen um seinen Spaß zu haben. Nur liegt es an jedem selber was auch aus diesem Recht macht. Der eine geistert 10 Stunden durch den Park und hat alles gesehen, der andere nur 5 Stunden und nicht alles gesehen.
Und genauso ist es bei WoW. Für das Server-Eintrittsgeld gibt es einen riesengroßen Erlebnis-Park und jeder kann selbst entscheiden wieviel er davon erleben will. Wer halt weitaus weniger spielt als der andere, muß sich halt mit weniger zufrieden geben.

Und bitte lasst jetzt Kommentar wie " Freizeitpark ist aber RL etc. " Ich versteh nicht warum immer so ein RL Argument kommen muß.
Ich spiele wie jeder andere auch sein WoW im RL, oder träumt/bildet ihr euch das nur ein das ihr WoW spielt ?
So real wie ich den gestrigen Abend bis heute Mittag mit Freundin verbracht habe, so real ist es auch, das ich heute Abend WoW spiele.

Meiner Beobachtung nach kommt dieses hauptsächlich eh von den Spielern, die aus RL Gründen nicht wollen oder können, eine gewisse Zeit in WoW zu stecken. Diejenigen die nicht können, ok Schicksal, muss man halt mit leben. Diejenigen, die nicht wollen, ..... ähm..... eigene Schuld, eigene Entscheidung ? Vollkommen legitim, aber dann meckert nicht über die Spieler, die halt mehr erleben weil sie halt mehr Zeit investieren. 

Ok, da könnte man schon wieder den Verdacht haben, das diese Spieler dann neidisch sind auf die anderen Spieler oder fühlt man sich dann minderwertig weil man schlechteres Equip hat ?.
Mir wäre es egal. Es wird immer Spieler geben die besser oder schlechter equippt sind als man selbst. Nur weil wer wengier spielt und schlechteres Equip hat als ich, flame ich keinen oder werde herablassend.





PiaMarie schrieb:


> Bc System wieder her und gut ist.


Jo, dem ist nichts hinzuzufügen.


----------



## Piposus (27. April 2010)

Starfros schrieb:


> Man hat im 10er andere reichweiten einzuhalten als im 25er.



Entweder weigerst Du dich beharrlich, dein Gehirn zu benutzen, oder du kennst die 25er Version in ICC nicht. Such mal weiter vorne, ich hab da ca. 5 Beispiele genannt. Es gäbe mehr, aber das reicht (glaube ich).


----------



## Acid_1 (27. April 2010)

Ohne irgendeinen Post, selbst den des Erstellers, gelesen zu haben, sage ich mal Möp dazu.
Aber wenn ich mir die PvE Punkte ansehe, könnte es nicht ganz so schlimm werden.

Müssen wir abwarten.
Kopf hoch und stay heavy.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ixidus (27. April 2010)

pvp > pve

/duscuss!


----------



## MoonFrost (27. April 2010)

Dagrolian schrieb:


> ..und genau das ist der grund wieso blizz das macht. also jetzt nicht wegen dir
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...




Sie öffnen das Spiel nicht einer größeren Masse. Sie haben nur erkannt, das die casuals immer mehr werden und somit programieren sie für casuals und nichtmehr für richtige spieler (sie haben also einfach die seite gewechselt) . bringt halt mehr geld und weniger aufwand. Casulas spielen weniger, belasten also die server weniger und haben nicht so die zeit/kenntnis fehler zu melden bis sie endlich mal gefixed werden.

Raider sind halt am arsch. jede nap10ner gruppe bekommt das selbe ergebnis, wie die die sich mit 24anderen organisieren müssen. Somit ist 25ger nurnoch für die top 2gilden des servers die um firstkills kämpfen. der rest geht halt 10ner und ist warscheinlich noch schneller komplett T11 / 12 xxx geared als richtige raider. naja was solls.

(und das mit 10ner solln genau so schwer sein wie 25ger. das bekomm die niemals hin. mit 10 leuten ist ebend alles einfacher weil man weniger koordinieren muss und man eh nichtmehr auf setup gucken muss da jeder alles kann.)


----------



## Milissa (27. April 2010)

* RedShirt *
Ich habe nix gegen Pala Heiler das mit Fauldarm bezog sich mehr drauf das der Pala heiler sehr schlecht den anfang DMG weg heilen kann der grp , da müssen die GRP heiler her und wenn die da verschlafen oder es einfach nicht hinbekommen is bei nen 10er schnell vorbei auf NH 

Ja viele denken BOH IMBA is doch free Loot ne is es für manche eben nicht Tanks die noch immer nicht raffen wie Prof geht , Traumwandler wenn der heiler nach 6 mal ansagen nicht durch portal geht und den boss heilt .... 

Nicht jeder rennt mit ein GS von 6100 herum , ich habe grad mal 5600 weil ich meist nicht weiter als den ersten Wing sehe wenigstens trauen sich die 10er noch weiter zu machen bei den ganzen 25er GRP kannst du knicken da die sofort nach den ersten wing weg sind ein paar und ersatz für eine angefangene ICC id findet man selten ausser es ist Montag oder Dienstag.

Stamm auf 25 aufzubauen kann man meist knicken habe da ein festen kern aus 14-16 Leute die regelmässig da sind aber der rest wird mit random aufgefüllt und da blieb der erfolg aus weil minimum da auch 1-3 rnd spieler abhauen egal ob es gut gelaufen ist oder nicht

Also würden die meisten so denken komm 1 wing is fertig hab loot bekommen oder nicht also kann ich gehen wieso bei bosse bleiben wo andere auch dran scheitern ach is doch egal das keiner bis hier her gestorben is ich geh trozdem mal.

Sollche einstellung hat fast jeder Spieler wenn die eine Raid Ini betreten endweder muss du ein festen stamm aus boden stampfen wo du jeden ersetzt der nen fehler macht damit ja der rest bleibt oder es is von anfang an verflucht.

Deswegen freu ich mich auf die änderung vll bewegen manche spieler wieder ihren hintern und raiden ihre ID zu ende oder soweit bis es wirklich nicht geht.


----------



## Acid_1 (27. April 2010)

/flame on
drecks pvp, braucht keine sau, sollen den scheiß abschaffen
/flame off




(diesen post sollte man nicht ernstnehmen.)


----------



## RedShirt (27. April 2010)

Lord schrieb:


> Wie ich das allerdings hier sehe, viele die die Änderung begrüßen weil sie nur 10er Raids gehen, machen auf mich den Eindruck das eben diese Fraktion itemgeil und neidisch ist.
> Nur warum ? Zu schlecht für 25er ? Findet man keinen Anschluß an eine 25er Raidgilde ? Hat man dafür nicht die Zeit ? Oder musste man sich mit 25er Random Raids zufrieden geben die mit einem Saurfang Kill enden ? Tja, das ist halt Schicksal und damit muß man leben.
> 
> Von den 25er Raidern kommt das meiner Ansicht eher selten bis gar nicht vor.
> ...



Warum fasst Du das Brimborium nicht zusammen: Ihr seid doch nur neidisch auf mein Zeug.
für 25er seid ihr entweder:
-zu schlecht
-findet keinen Anschluß (siehe erster Punkt?)
-keine Zeit (selber schuld)

--------------

Ich denk, das elitäre Denken ist Unfug.

Was ist mit der 25er Fraktion die nölt? 
=)

@Milissa

Miß Dich nicht am Gearscore.... macht keinen Sinn.
Mit dem Gearscore hab ich auch schon einige Königsmörder gesehen, also stell Dich nicht schlechter hin als nötig - über Frostmarken bekommst auch super gear, das langt für NH absolut 1000x aus.

Die rnd- bzw. Stammgruppensituation im 25er kenne ich - wobei auch da schon 7 Bosse drin waren (gute Gruppe erwischt).

10er geht mit Stammgruppen weit flüssiger.


----------



## MoonFrost (27. April 2010)

Lord schrieb:


> Wie ich das allerdings hier sehe, viele die die Änderung begrüßen weil sie nur 10er Raids gehen, machen auf mich den Eindruck das eben diese Fraktion itemgeil und neidisch ist.
> Nur warum ? Zu schlecht für 25er ? Findet man keinen Anschluß an eine 25er Raidgilde ? Hat man dafür nicht die Zeit ? Oder musste man sich mit 25er Random Raids zufrieden geben die mit einem Saurfang Kill enden ? Tja, das ist halt Schicksal und damit muß man leben.
> 
> Von den 25er Raidern kommt das meiner Ansicht eher selten bis gar nicht vor.
> ...




endlich mal einer im forum, der auch verstanden hat das abends vorm rechner sitzen und zocken RL ist. Ich dachte schon ich bin der einzige... Ich stimme deinem post voll zu.
Ich bin auch nicht "itemgeil". aber ich erwarte, das ich dadurch das ich mehr zeit invenstiere auch dem entsprechend mehr vom spiel "zurück bekomme" Ich zahle ja mehr als der 0815 casual so wie jeder raider mehr zahlt. Den zeit ist geld leute.


----------



## RedShirt (27. April 2010)

Zeit war schon immer Geld.

Also geh arbeiten.

Zeit investieren != mehr zurück bekommen.

Sonst hätten wir ja in D Einheitslöhne, meinst Du nicht? =)


----------



## Irata1959a (27. April 2010)

es gibt heute schon viel böses blut , weil sich pro gilde meist eine "star-10er-gruppe"
bildet , von leuten , die sich halt die rosinen picken und damit losziehen.

der rest muss sehen wo er bleibt .

im 25er darf man sich dann von diesen leuten ,die im 10er schon alles down haben erzaehlen lassen man haette nicht genug erfahrung 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
denen gehts dann nicht schnell genug.


----------



## MoonFrost (27. April 2010)

dragonfire1803 schrieb:


> Dann haben aber wieder die Spieler einen Nachteil die während des Cataclysm-Contents neuanfangen mit wow. Die werden dann lvl 85, spielen ihre heros und sonst nix mehr weil die in gar keinen Raid reinkommen. Wenn sich 3/4 des realms sich schon im höheren Raidcontent rumtreiben, werden die nur hin und wieder mal eine Gruppe finden.




Ich bin auch erst mitte BC 70 geworden und hab TROTZDEM bis hin zu mh/bt alles clear gehabt vor dem ALLE-BOSSE SIND-NURNOCH-KRÜPPEL-PATCH.
Warum sollten die neueinsteiger von heute das nichtmehr schaffen im neuen content? Der einzige grund warum es keine naxx uldu pdk raidgilden mehr gibt ist, das jeder nap bei 80werden full T9 und somit da nichtsmehr zu holen ist.

Zu BC gab es immernoch gilden die kara gruul maggi gingen. genau so gilden die fds und ssc gingen. und ebend die "pros" die mh bt und letztendlich sw gegangen sind. Dadurch das alles leichter zu bekomm ist ist es doch nur dazu gekommen, das keiner mehr lowraids geht^^


----------



## DreiHaare (27. April 2010)

Lord schrieb:


> Wie ich das allerdings hier sehe, viele die die Änderung begrüßen weil sie nur 10er Raids gehen, machen auf mich den Eindruck das eben diese Fraktion itemgeil und neidisch ist.
> Nur warum ? Zu schlecht für 25er ? Findet man keinen Anschluß an eine 25er Raidgilde ? Hat man dafür nicht die Zeit ? Oder musste man sich mit 25er Random Raids zufrieden geben die mit einem Saurfang Kill enden ? Tja, das ist halt Schicksal und damit muß man leben.
> 
> Von den 25er Raidern kommt das meiner Ansicht eher selten bis gar nicht vor.
> ...




Schwachmatenkram und außerdem Dummfug
Verstehst du es wirklich nicht oder willst du nicht verstehen, dass wir in unserer Gilde zum Beispiel nicht einmal 25 Leute für einen solchen Raid haben? Und auf Randomidioten haben wir einfach keinen Bock mehr und haben deshalb entschieden, dass wir die 25´er gar nicht mehr gehen. Und wir stehen sicher nicht alleine mit so einer Situation.
Wir haben keinen Bock auf itemgeile, schwachgeistige Egomanen in den Raids. Übrigens auch nicht in der Gilde. Die soll auch gar nicht größer werden, die Gilde. Wir haben uns im Laufe der Jahre zusammengefunden, haben aber keinen Bock auf ein Riesending. Alles soll überschaubar und sehr persönlich bleiben. Und mit 50 Leuten in einer Gilde kriegst du auch nicht immer einen 25´er hin, das zeigt die Erfahrung.
Wir sind definitiv nicht itemgeil und neidisch, wir legen lediglich Wert auf ganz bestimmte Dinge. Die aber kann man nicht mehr von Randoms erwarten, leider.
Die meisten von uns spielen seit Jahren und sind meiner Meinung...geschissen auf die 25´er random Raids.

Neidisch sind doch lediglich Spieler mit Aussagen wie der deinen. Neidisch darauf nämlich, dass wir zukünftig mit 10 Leuten das Gleiche erreichen können und die gleichen Klamotten tragen wie du, der du doch achso viel Zeit in dieses Spiel gesteckt hast.
Machst du dir eigentlich Sorgen, dass du zukünftig Schwierigkeiten hast deine Freizeit zu füllen, wenn nicht mehr die vielen Raids anstehen oder was?


----------



## MoonFrost (27. April 2010)

RedShirt schrieb:


> Zeit war schon immer Geld.
> 
> Also geh arbeiten.
> 
> ...




Wer mehr/effektiver arbeitet verdient mehr geld. Ich hab nochnie gehöhrt, das n halbtagler so viel verdient wie nen abteilungsleiter. wenn du in deiner traumwelt so ne firma hast ist das schön für dich. ansonnsten such dir erstmal selbst nen job.
(wie ich euch jobflamer hasse ganz ehrlich. als ob jeder der definitiv besser spielt als ihr gleich arbeitslos ist.. lol man muss nur wissen wie man sich organisiert und schon verdient man xk euro im monat hat ne frau und trotzdem content clear...) 
als ob wow durch die ganzen blocker noch so schwer währen das man 24/7 spielen muss 4/2 reicht locker.


----------



## RedShirt (27. April 2010)

Moonfrost.

Du hast keinerlei Ahnung von mir als Person 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 und auch nicht über meine beruflichen Verhältnisse.

Und Du hast meinen Punkt falsch verstanden.

Jemand investiert massiv Zeit, das war seine Aussage.
Und ich sage, daß allein massiv Zeit nicht massiv Mehrwert im Spiel ist - allein wegen der Zeit.

Nochmal bitte nachlesen.

"geh arbeiten" war darauf bezogen, wenn jemand Geld will, muß er arbeiten =) weil Zeit=Geld.
ich seh die Formulierung nicht ein, daß man "Zeit in WoW = Geld das ich da reinstecke" 1:1 gilt.


----------



## Arben (27. April 2010)

RedShirt schrieb:


> "geh arbeiten" war darauf bezogen, wenn jemand Geld will, muß er arbeiten =) weil Zeit=Geld.
> ich seh die Formulierung nicht ein, daß man "Zeit in WoW = Geld das ich da reinstecke" 1:1 gilt.



Das kann ich verstehen, schliesslich hat das auch keiner gesagt.


----------



## Morfelpotz (27. April 2010)

> Jo. Ich liebe auch das "epische" am 25er.
> 
> Das warten, bis endlich alle 25 Leute eingetroffen sind.
> 
> ...




Tja.... sorry.... aber BULLSHIT

Wenn Random halt nur Murks im 25er zustande kommt, dein pech.
Nur machen mir Randomraids halt derbst spaß... 
Eben weil das nicht so durchorganisiert ist, und daher eine willkommene Abwechslung zur Raidgilde ist.
Da erlebte man immer die dollsten klopper

Mir kanns im grunde auch Wurst sein, weil ich mich glücklich schätze in einer ordentlich organisierten Raidgilde zu sein,
wo oben genanntes (denkpause) nie vorkommen wird.

Und nein.... Spaß haben und in einer Raidgilde sein, schließt sich nicht aus, auch wenn das hier einige steif und fest behaupten.


----------



## Lord Aresius (27. April 2010)

MoonFrost schrieb:


> endlich mal einer im forum, der auch verstanden hat das abends vorm rechner sitzen und zocken RL ist. Ich dachte schon ich bin der einzige... Ich stimme deinem post voll zu.
> Ich bin auch nicht "itemgeil". aber ich erwarte, das ich dadurch das ich mehr zeit invenstiere auch dem entsprechend mehr vom spiel "zurück bekomme" Ich zahle ja mehr als der 0815 casual so wie jeder raider mehr zahlt. Den zeit ist geld leute.


Du hast verstanden. Danke.



DreiHaare schrieb:


> Schwachmatenkram und außerdem Dummfug


Richtig formuliert, trifft nämlich auf dein Posting zu. Du hast es nämlich nicht verstanden.


----------



## Akium (27. April 2010)

Lord schrieb:


> Wie ich das allerdings hier sehe, viele die die Änderung begrüßen weil sie nur 10er Raids gehen, machen auf mich den Eindruck das eben diese Fraktion itemgeil und neidisch ist.





Wenn es so toll wäre, wäre die Gefahr des Raidsterbens ja nicht gegeben. Wenn es so toll wäre, müssten sich die Leute doch sozusagen um die Raidplätze schlagen. Wieso ist dann das "Raidsterben" immer der große Befürchtung ? 

Desweiteren bleibt der 25er Modus ja erhalten, und jeder kann sich dort austoben wie immer er mag. Was wird demjenigen, der seine "epischen" 25er erleben will denn genommen ? 


Wenn die Schwierigkeitsgrade angeglichen werden, gibts auch keinen Grund für anderen Loot.


----------



## Akium (27. April 2010)

Morfelpotz schrieb:


> Tja.... sorry.... aber BULLSHIT
> 
> Nur machen mir Randomraids halt derbst spaß...
> 
> Da erlebte man immer die dollsten klopper




Jo. Kannste ja auch weiterhin machen. Und dich an den dollen "Kloppern" erfreuen... Wer hindert dich dran ? Soweit ich weiss, werden die nicht verboten...^^ 

Derb Spaß, darunter versteht eben jeder was anderes. Ich kann gut drauf verzichten. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Schmaladin (27. April 2010)

Abwarten und Tee trinken. Schau ma mal wie es wird und dann Pro und Contra diskutieren.





Los zieht mit... http://s4.battleknight.de/index.php?loc=hire&ref=OTQ1NzQ0


----------



## FallenAngel88 (27. April 2010)

also ich find das ne gute idee. nicht jede gilde bekommt 25 mann zusammen um zu raiden. und warum sollten 25 spieler für den gleichen schwierigkeitsgrad bessere sachen bekommen als 10?
außerdem geh ich eh lieber zu 10. raiden, weil ichs einfach angenehmer finde 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


es gibt ja immer noch die hardmodes und die hero raids


----------



## bzzzu (27. April 2010)

MoonFrost schrieb:


> Ich bin auch nicht "itemgeil". aber ich erwarte, das ich dadurch das ich mehr zeit invenstiere auch dem entsprechend mehr vom spiel "zurück bekomme" Ich zahle ja mehr als der 0815 casual so wie jeder raider mehr zahlt. Den zeit ist geld leute.



Ich möchte mal behaupten, dass wer die Raids *nur* im 10er-Modus bestreitet (sprich also mit gear, das nicht über das Niveau, das in diesem Modus droppt hinausgeht), bestimmt nicht weniger Zeit in den Instanzen verbringt, als Leute, die dieselbe Ini machen, nur im 25er-Modus. Die 10er-Fraktion hockt auch 2-3 Abende die Woche vorm PC und versucht sich an den schwereren Bossen, wipet unendliche Male und muss sich intensiv mit Taktiken etc. auseinander setzen, um weiter als bis Fauldarm zu kommen, deswegen finde ich das Argument, dass 25er-Equip besser sein soll, weil man ja auch mehr Zeit drin verbringt und 10er ja eh nur für Random-Raid-Vollspaten is, die sonst nix gebacken bekommen ziemlich schwach. Denn wer nicht die entsprechende Zeit zu investieren bereit ist, wird raidtechnisch nicht weit kommen, weder im 10er, noch im 25er. Das ist in WotLK schon so und in Cataclysm wird sich daran, denk ich mal, auch nicht viel ändern. Und wenn, dann liegts bestimmt nicht daran, dass das Equip im 10er gleich dem im 25er ist, sondern am Instanzen-Design und dem Schwierigkeitsgrad. Oder halt daran, dass die Ini gnadenlos outgeared angegangen wird. 

Genauso hinken meiner Meinung nach Vergleiche mit BC und Classic, weils da eben gar nicht die Möglichkeit gab, etwas anderes zu wählen als das, was vorhanden war. Damals hat man sich damit abgefunden, genauso wie man sich in WotLK als reiner 10er-Raider damit abgefunden hat, dass es Equipunterschiede zum 25er gibt.

Und, wie schon weiter oben geschrieben, denk ich mal, dass sich auch nicht viel an der Raid-Verteilung ändern wird. Die, die ihr Equip im 10er-Raid sammeln wollen, wählen den 10er-Modus und die, die lieber 25er gehn wollen, den 25er-Modus. Die einzigen, dies halt wirklich trifft sind die, die gerne beide Modi spielen möchten, aber da muss man halt abwarten, ob die ID-Zusammenlegung so überhaupt live geht (was ich übrigens auch nicht gut fände, obwohl mirs eigentlich wurscht sein kann, weil ich eh nur 10er-Raids bestreite).


----------



## Stasjan (27. April 2010)

Finde ich ehrlich gesagt nicht soo gut,im 25-er hat man mehr Gefühl für die Raids,und man ist mit Leuten zusammen,mit denen man teilweise gerne raidet (Progress Raid-Gilden ausgeschlossen).
Und mit Cata gibt es fast gar keine Motivation mehr 25-er zu gehen wenn das live kommt....


----------



## Sejro (27. April 2010)

Martok352 schrieb:


> wär doch totaler schwachsinn =/... jz jammern die leutchen schon, dass spätestens nach Freitag alle ID's weg sind und sie nicht wissen, was sie tun sollen...



xD xD xD xD

wie wärs mit rausgehen ihr gruftis! RL und so


----------



## Zynic (27. April 2010)

sie werden sich schon was gedacht haben


----------



## Shaila (27. April 2010)

Also ich habe eben gelesen:

*Instanzschwierigkeit und Belohnungen*
10 und 25 Spieler-Version (normaler Schwierigkeitsgrad) – Schwierigkeitsgrad ist sich sehr ähnlich; Stellen die exakt selben Gegenstände zur Verfügung.
10 und 25 Spieler-Version (heroischer Schwierigkeitsgrad) – Schwierigkeitsgrad ist sich sehr ähnlich; Stellen mächtigere Varianten der normalen Versionen zur Verfügung.

Und ich hatte mich schon gefreut, dass es jetzt einfach nurnoch 2 Versionen gibt und man kann sich eine von beiden pro Woche aussuchen bei gleichem Loot. Doch dann lese ich wieder das hier. Das sind doch schon wieder 4 Versionen. Das ist doch wieder ein Murks. Was ist denn mit heroisch nun wieder gemeint ? Und sind da die Belohnungen im 10er und 25er auch wieder gleich ?

Darf man sich das so vorstellen, wie als wenn ich eine Normale 5er auf Hero stelle ?

Ach Blizzard. Früher ging es prima ohne zich Modi. Designt Instanzen und keine Modi. Schafft Content und kaut nicht das gleiche 20 mal durch. Ich erinnere mich zurück an BC, was gab es da für Instanzen, von der Anzahl her. Vergleicht das doch mal mit WOTLK. Ich finde das irgendwie schon blöd.

Macht lieber wieder mehr Instanzen, bietet diese im 10er oder 25er Modus an und man darf nur eine davon einmal pro Woche betreten, wie ihr es vorhabt. Die Instanzen sollten wieder von leicht nach schwer aufsteigen wie in BC. Dabei darf jeder entscheiden ob man 10er will oder 25er. Und die Schwierigkeitserhöhung sollte unabhängig von Hardmodes stattfinden.

Denn wisst ihr was mit diesem Verfahren wieder passieren wird ? RICHTIG! Die normalen Instanzen werden abgefarmt und dann leerstehen. Dann gehts nurnoch in die Heroischen. Dann kommt der nächste Patch und die alten Instanzen stehen wieder leer. Ganz genau wie es jetzt auch schon ist.

Wenn dann parallel die Hero Instanzen immer noch ein Sprint darstellen und keine Herausforderung, dann wird dieses System nur geringfügig für Verbesserungen sorgen. Kamen jetzt ja auch Infos zu Marken. Da ist es auch schon wieder aufgeteilt. Macht doch eine blöde Währung, fertig. Nicht immer diese blöden Extramodi.

Ich bleibe skeptisch. Wahrscheinlich wird man das erstmal selber testen müssen bevor man darüber urteilen kann. In sofern: Wir sehen uns in der Beta.


----------



## sdm (27. April 2010)

mccord schrieb:


> Wie findet ihr diese Änderung?
> 
> Quelle: http://www.mmo-champ...nements-193787/



Gut, kein Turboequippen (und anschliessendes Rumgepose bzw. Content-Clear-Mimimi) irgendwelcher Nerds, die 10er und 25er parallel "abarbeiten". Dafür mehr Zeit für RP, die Entdeckung der kleinen & grossen Geheimnisse Azeroths, andere PC Spiele oder sogar RL.


----------



## Morfelpotz (27. April 2010)

> Jo. Kannste ja auch weiterhin machen. Und dich an den dollen "Kloppern" erfreuen...
> Wer hindert dich dran ? Soweit ich weiss, werden die nicht verboten...^^
> 
> Derb Spaß, darunter versteht eben jeder was anderes. Ich kann gut drauf verzichten.



Wie du mal nicht verstanden hast, worum es mir geht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Es geht einzig und allein darum, auf EINE ID festgenagelt zu sein.... wer mehr Spielen will muss sich 
mit dem neuen System nen zweiten 80er hochzocken, diesen Raidtauglich equippen, und daaaaaann.... kann man evtl. weitersehn.

Als ob es irgendwen überfordern würde 10er und 25er zu machen.... niemand wird dazu gezwungen.
Auch nicht durch "BiS-Listen" wo in "dem" 10er aber was besseres dropt als in "dem" 25er. 

Jeder macht sich das Spiel selbst zu dem was es ist.


----------



## Morfelpotz (27. April 2010)

> Und ich hatte mich schon gefreut, dass es jetzt einfach nurnoch 2 Versionen gibt und man kann sich eine von beiden pro Woche aussuchen bei gleichem Loot. Doch dann lese ich wieder das hier. Das sind doch schon wieder 4 Versionen. Das ist doch wieder ein Murks. Was ist denn mit heroisch nun wieder gemeint ? Und sind da die Belohnungen im 10er und 25er auch wieder gleich ?



Im grunde sind es auch nur 2 Versionen...... Heroisch und Normal..... 
10er und 25er werden ja angeglichen und teilen sich die ID... von daher: 2 Modi


----------



## ach was solls. (27. April 2010)

Naja die 25er werden ja trotzdem noch belohnt. Sind zwar dann die selben Items, aber dafür mehr davon, mehr Gold und mehr Raidpunkte oder wie die auch immer heißen.
Finds gut ..


----------



## Thufeist (27. April 2010)

Lord schrieb:


> Das einzig Gute daran ist, es wird keine katastrophalen 25er Raids mehr existieren, weil niemand mehr Random 25er gehen wird.



Es wird warscheinlich allgemein auch weniger Random Raids geben, da es sich durch das neue Gilden Level System,
womit man bestimmte Sachen bekommt, lohnen wird in einer Gilde zu sein.


----------



## Kjarrigan (27. April 2010)

Stehe insgesamt dem neuen System zwar skeptisch gegenüber, vor allem da ich praktisch "gezwungen" werde mich zwischen den Freunden aus der 10er Stamm und denen aus der 25er Stamm zu entscheiden, aber ein paar gute Entwicklungen könnte es ja trotzdem haben:

Z. b. werden sich viel mehr leute überlegen müssen ob sie nach 1 wipe beim 2. Boss oder nachdem sie ein Item gekriegt haben wirklich die grp verlassen und somit die Rest-Id verfallen lassen (Itemgeilheit schon bei Nibelung gesehen, Leaven nach 1 Wipe auch schon ein paar mal mitgekriegt).

Starke Gilden mit 1 oder gar mehreren Stammgruppen (egal ob 25er oder 10er) könnten einen Zulauf erhalten da hier eben der Fortschritt flüßig verläuft.

Schwächere Gilden jedoch könnten sich an der Aufsplittung in 2 10er z. B. zerstreiten, da jeder in der "schwächeren" Gruppe sich für zu gut hält, in die andere Gruppe möchte oder aber direkt wechselt.

Allgemein würden wohl Gilden oder wenigstens Stammgruppen erheblich wichtiger werden, wenn man erfolgreicher raiden möchte (Thema: Aufeinander einspielen, gemeinsam Taktiken erlernen etc.) Gilden würden wohl dahingehend wichtiger werden weil diese ja mit einer Art "Erfolgssystem" gestärkt werden sollen. Somit würden jedoch wahrscheinlich eher 10-Mann/Frau-Gilden entstehen, die sich zweckmäßig zusammenfinden müssten.

Solange es noch keine näheren Infos zur genauen Umsetzung, Anzahl der Raids pro Tier-Content und allgemein das Auffüllen mit Randoms z. B., gibt werde ich wohl vorerst auf dem Stand verbleiben, dass ich mir die Situation zu Beginn ansehe. Zuerst einmal müssen diese Ideen ja dem Protest der Spieler jetzt schon und später in der Beta standhalten damit sie überhaupt mal life gehen. Das heißt wiederrum noch kann sich alles ändern.

MfG Kjar


----------



## Arben (27. April 2010)

Starke Gilden haben dann erst recht kein Interesse an Neuzulauf. Schliesslich sucht man raidfähige Member, die wollen erstmal getestet werden. Und dann brauchen die auch noch das nötige Gear, es wird als noch schwieriger Neulinge zu equipen.

Ich denke, dass dieser Schritt in Richtung Wenigspieler eher ein Schritt gegen diese ist, alle Vereinfachungen haben zur Folge, dass Progressgilden noch argwönischer auf die Spieler schauen und gucken, ob diese gut spielen oder nicht.

Time will tell...


----------



## Nexilein (27. April 2010)

Meneleus01 schrieb:


> Also ich habe eben gelesen:
> 
> *Instanzschwierigkeit und Belohnungen*
> 10 und 25 Spieler-Version (normaler Schwierigkeitsgrad) – Schwierigkeitsgrad ist sich sehr ähnlich; Stellen die exakt selben Gegenstände zur Verfügung.
> ...



Ich glaube das hast du (zum Glück :-) ) was falsch verstanden. Der Schwierigeitsgrad soll sich pro Boss wählen lassen, so wie in ICC. Es gibt also nur eine ID. Die Aufteilung in hero und non-hero die du gepostet hast, soll nur die beiden iLvls verdeutlichen. Man hat also mit einer ID die Möglichkeit sowohl hero als auch non-hero Equip zu bekommen, und die Qualität hängt nur vom Schwierigkeitsgrad und nicht der Raidgröße ab.


----------



## terminator111 (27. April 2010)

hi liebe buffed community

da es viele diskussionen über die änderungen an raids in cata gab,
wollte ich mal die vorteile der änderungen auflisten

1. 10 und 25 mann teilen sich eine id:

- es wird weniger randomraids geben
- man muss nicht, um die maxmale anzahl an marken rauszuholen zwei mal die gleiche instanz in der woche gehen
- es ist mehr wie früher ( das wollen die ganzen flamer doch, oder??)


2. gleichguter loot im 10er und 25er/schwerere 10 mann raids

- kleine gilden können nun auch im "endcontent" mitmachen und bekommenauch gutes equip
- 10 mann raids werden durch 25 mann gear nicht viel zu einfach
- leute, die 25er gehen bekommen immer noch mehr marken und mehr beute pro spieler

3. nur einmal Erfolge für beide versionen

- Man muss nicht den ganzen content 2 bzw. 4 mal durchmachen(hm)!!!
- kleinere gilden können auch alle erfolge bekommen


Fazit: bevor man gleich losflamed sollte man erstmal vor- und nachteile abwägen
es heist doch immer, früher war alles besser, das ist eine änderung richtung früher, also WO IST DAS PROBLEM??
genaudas gleiche könnte man über das attributssystem, etc. sagen

ich finde, dass viel zu viel rumgeflamed wird und fordere hiermit die community auf, einfachmal etwas mehr nachzudenken!!!!
lg
terminator


----------



## Shaila (27. April 2010)

Nexilein schrieb:


> Ich glaube das hast du (zum Glück :-) ) was falsch verstanden. Der Schwierigeitsgrad soll sich pro Boss wählen lassen, so wie in ICC. Es gibt also nur eine ID. Die Aufteilung in hero und non-hero die du gepostet hast, soll nur die beiden iLvls verdeutlichen. Man hat also mit einer ID die Möglichkeit sowohl hero als auch non-hero Equip zu bekommen, und die Qualität hängt nur vom Schwierigkeitsgrad und nicht der Raidgröße ab.




Ah okay, also kann man praktisch für jeden einzelnen Boss wählen ob Hardmode oder nicht ?


----------



## Piposus (28. April 2010)

Man muss hier auch mal erwähnen, dass 25er (sowie 10er) Raids niemals als Randomraids gedacht waren. So soll es auch bleiben. Wer auf die Gemeinschaft scheisst, weil er sowieso nur seine Epixx will (und ein Arschloch ist), der soll nicht raiden.



> Ah okay, also kann man praktisch für jeden einzelnen Boss wählen ob Hardmode oder nicht ?



Ja, wie hier, jetzt und heute auch. Oh mann. Es ist sowas von unglaublich. Hier wird echt von Leuten was geschrieben, die keinen Plan haben. Es ist zum verrückt werden. Die haben alle nur ihre eigenen Vorteile im Auge und ihre Epixx, welche durch möglichst geringsten Aufwand gefälligst ihnen gehören müssen, da sie nix können. *ABER*: Wie jeder 13 Euro bezahlen.

Ihr kotzt mich alle an.


----------



## Milwa (28. April 2010)

terminator111 schrieb:


> hi liebe buffed community
> 
> da es viele diskussionen über die änderungen an raids in cata gab,
> wollte ich mal die vorteile der änderungen auflisten
> ...



- Das gearscore Gefordere wird schlimmer werden
- Leuten die 10er mit Gilde und 25er mit Raid machen eine Entscheidung zwischen diesen aufgezwungen wird
Außerdem, wer zwingt irgendjemanden die maximale Anzahl an Marken rauszuholen? Ich gebs ja zu, ich bin einer dieser typen aus Organisierten 25ern über die sich grad so herrlich amüsiert wird aber selbst meine Raidleitung verlangt von mir nicht zBsp 10er oder Random Heros zu gehen.
Desweiteren frage ich mich was das "es ist doch wie früher" Getue soll, wann war dieses früher?
In Classic war Scholo noch eine 10er Instanz und wurde auch so genutzt, Ubrs war glaube ich eine 15er, in ZG war man mit 20.
Nebenbei hat man um den Raid zu Equippen (40 Leute dauern ewig) erst MC gemacht, dann MC und BWL in einer woche, als AQ rauskam war man in AQ20 um die neuen Zauberränge und ein wenig Equip zu sammeln und hat mit dem Raid AQ 40 und teilweise BWL gemacht um die Leute nachzuequippen. Irgendwann kam Naxx raus und man war wieder in den alten 5ern um Ruf zu sammeln um nicht jedes mal den Schlüssel für Naxx kaufen zu müssen. Damit war Classic vorbei (also gab es 40er UND 20er Instanzen)

In BC hat man erstmal sein Maxlvl erreicht, ein wenig in wirklich happigen Heros sein Equip gefarmt und ist dann irgendwann in kara rumgewiped. Dann schlossen sich die Überbleibsel der durch die Umstellung von 40 auf 25 Spieler auseinander gerissenen Raids zusammen und fingen an mit Gruul und Magtheridon. Es folgten SSC und TK, 2 kürzere Instanzen in denen viele meiner Freunde das Raiden gelernt haben.
Man ging trotzdem noch ab und zu nach Kara, zum einen weil das Equip immer noch sehr gut, (nach vielen Nerfs) leicht erreichbar war und weil die Ini mit sehr viel Witz gemacht war.
Nachdem endlich Vashj und Kael gelegt wurden (ich hab noch immer Alpträume von Vashj^^) konnte man MH besuchen und nach den ersten 2 Bossen lernte man auch dort das Wellensystem entweder zu lieben oder zu hassen.
Dem folgte BT, ebenfalls eine Hölle von einer Instanz. 
Die Leute mit denen man sonst kara besuchte (Freunde die keine Zeit für 25er hatten, Spieler die man unglaublich nett fand, die aber aufgrund von leichten Konzentrationsschwächen in keinem Raid genommen wurden und Freunde ausm Raid die einfach Lust hatten neben den 2-3 Raidtagen abends noch ein wenig zu spielen) besuchten nun mit einem ZA und man biss gemeinsam in so manche Tischkante weil der Timerun um 2 Minuten scheiterte.
Danach eröffnete die Insel, wo man TDM bis zum erbrechen abfarmte weil die Freundin eines Gildenmates unbedingt "den süßen kleinen Phönix" brauchte und sich das ewige Markensparen endlich in voll 25er fähigem Markenequip auszahlte.

Fazit: Es gab immer Content den man wunderbar nebenher machen konnte, ok es wurde halt mehr oder minder ein Raid vorausgesetzt um sämtlichen Content zu erleben, aber die Möglichkeit sämtlichen Content zu sehen besteht ja nun, also Frage ich mich woher diese Missgunst, die ich hier in viel zu vielen Posts lese kommt. 
Von den "Raidern" (btw toll, dass sich durch eine dämliche Änderung die Community wieder in 2 fast schon verfeindet zu nennende Parteien aufteilt) wird immer gesagt sie würden den Content sowieso nur für Items "abarbeiten" viel mehr geht es jedoch vielen meiner Bekannten im Spiel darum abends nach der Arbeit, wenn man so oder so nicht mehr "auf die Piste" gehen würde, noch ein wenig zu spielen, das is in meinen Augen genau das gleiche wie sich 3 mal die Woche um 20:15 irgendetwas im Fernsehen anzusehen.
Ich bin ein genügsamer Mensch, beschäftige mich gerne mit meinem Charakter und wenn jemand etwas über seinen Schami wissen will soll er ruhig zu mir kommen und ich setz mich gerne mit den Leuten hin und beantworte alle Fragen, bin der letzte der sich irgendwo hinstellt und jedem der halt nicht so viel Zeit hat sein Equip unter die Nase reibt... warum mir nun keiner gönnt abends bei einem gemütlichen Raid mit Freunden zu entspannen kann ich allerdings nicht verstehen sorry.




terminator111 schrieb:


> 2. gleichguter loot im 10er und 25er/schwerere 10 mann raids
> 
> - kleine gilden können nun auch im "endcontent" mitmachen und bekommenauch gutes equip
> - 10 mann raids werden durch 25 mann gear nicht viel zu einfach
> - leute, die 25er gehen bekommen immer noch mehr marken und mehr beute pro spieler




Da habe ich nichts gegen, ich bin sogar recht froh dass die Freundin eines guten Freundes nun endlich auch mehr machen kann als Pets zu sammeln. 10er und 25er sind jetzt schon vergleichbar schwer, also kann ich auch diese Änderung nur begrüssen.
Was nur ein wenig mitschwingt ist der Gedanke, dass um 10er und 25er zu balancen wieder die Individualität der Heiler leiden wird, das ist gut für den 10er aber eher hinderlich für den 25er... hat aber nichts mit dem Thema zu tun.



terminator111 schrieb:


> 3. nur einmal Erfolge für beide versionen
> 
> - Man muss nicht den ganzen content 2 bzw. 4 mal durchmachen(hm)!!!
> - kleinere gilden können auch alle erfolge bekommen
> ...



Wie oben beschrieben, es ist keinesfalls eine Änderung in Richtung früher!
Der Positive Aspekt ist, dass kleinere Gilden weiter gefördert werden, das ist löblich und darüber freue ich mich natürlich.
Mich persönlich zwingt diese änderung zu einer Entscheidung die ich eigentlich nicht treffen will.
Jedoch profitieren die kleinen Gilden nur durch die Änderung der Lootvergabe (also gleiches Itemlvl für gleichen spielerischen Aufwand) davon.
Die Vereinheitlichung der ID hat keinen effektiven Nutzen für kleine Gilden. Die einzige Situation in der es nötig ist sich effektiv mit einem anderen Spieler zu messen ist im PvP. 
Dort jedoch werden die Vielspieler immer noch mehr Ehre sammeln als Herr Küpke aus dem vierten Stock der in der Woche 8 Stunden spielt. Außerdem gehe ich davon aus dass die PvP Sets wieder für marken erhältlich sein werden wodurch die 25er Spieler so oder so schneller an diese kommen... also wäre für mich wohl im Bezug auf diesen Aspekt wohl die beste Lösung die, dass man im 25er genau so viele Marken fallen lässt wie im 10er aber die ID Verbindung löst.



MfG Milwa


----------



## Ischkar (28. April 2010)

Moin, 

was ich nicht ganz verstehe, ist die Tatsache, dass ihr euch über den gleichen loot in der 10er und 25er instanz aufregt. Laut Quelle vom TE droppt ihn der 25er das gleiche Item wie in der 10er nur mit höherer Qualität. Wo is denn da das Problem? Oder hab ich was falsch verstanden? 

LG

- Ischkar


----------



## van der zeusen (28. April 2010)

Also aus der Sicht jetzt gefällt mir das sehr gut. Natürlich wird es wieder wie bei jedem add-on Gildensterben geben. Ob jetzt 10er oder 25er leiden werden, hängt ganz vom Loot ab. Sollten ihm 25er Modus mind. 6 items fallen, glaube ich nicht, dass diese darunter leiden werden. Da die Chance, dass ein brauchbares item fällt deutlich höher ist. Ich weiß noch, wie der Dämonenboss in SSC immer für Ärger gesorgt hat, wenn das Melee-Trinket gedroppt ist. Oder viele T5 bzw. T6 equippte Tanks Gruul gegangen sind, damit sie das Schild bekommen.

Meiner Meinung ist - sollte der 10er Modus angehoben werden - dieser schwieriger ist, da sich ein Fehler im 10er Modus einfach deutlicher rächt, als im 25er. Ich war lange Zeit zu BC mit einer reinen Casual Gilde raiden. Karazhan war für uns die teileweise nicht zu schaffen, da es einige Spieler in der Gilde einfach kein wirkliches Spielverständnis hatten. Als ich dann zu einer Raidgilde gewechselt bin, war ich überascht, wie einfach Karazhan sein kann. (Der Equip Stand war Anfang T5).

Wenn es Blizzard einmal wirklich schlau macht, werden beide Modi ihre Chancen haben. 10er für kleine Gilden bzw. Stammgruppen. 25er für die großen und extrem Content orientierten Gilden. Wahrscheinlich wird anfangs wenig im 25er Bereich geraidet werden, bis sich das System eingespielt hat.

Ich denke viele Mimimis laufen wieder darauf hinaus, dass man "Angst", dass nochmehr Spieler mit "bestem" Gear herumlaufen werden. Das wird immer ein Konflikt bleiben. Nämlich zwischen den einen, die das Spiel nur aus Spass spielen (ihnen ist egal, wie jd. anders equipt ist), und denen, für die das Spiel zur Erfolgssucht geworden ist.


----------



## Shaila (28. April 2010)

Piposus schrieb:


> Man muss hier auch mal erwähnen, dass 25er (sowie 10er) Raids niemals als Randomraids gedacht waren. So soll es auch bleiben. Wer auf die Gemeinschaft scheisst, weil er sowieso nur seine Epixx will (und ein Arschloch ist), der soll nicht raiden.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Immer wieder schön , wie man völlig aus den Zusammenhang gerissen, grundlos beleidigt wird im Forum, wenn man eine simple Frage stellt. Ja wirklich, immer wieder schön.


----------



## Sinfallon (28. April 2010)

Blizzard wollte eigtl schon vor WotLK dass in beiden Versionen das selbe droppt, damit die spieler die wahl haben ob sie mit vielen leuten gleichzeitig oder einer kuscheligen 10er gruppe die raids bestreiten, die spieleranzahl sollte kein grund für anderes eq sein.
Diesen Plan haben sie aus irgendeinem grund verworfen, wollen ihn aber mit Cataclysm doch umsetzen.

Sogar Kungen von Ensidia hat gesagt, dass ihm und seiner Gilde diese Änderung gar nichts ausmacht, da es ja eigtl nur ne ego-sache ist, dass man behauptet man hätte besseres loot verdient, wenn man mit 25 anstatt 10 leuten eine instanz macht, obwohl der schwierigkeitsgrad im 
durchschnitt sowieso gleich ist.


----------



## Xentres (29. April 2010)

Mal so meine persönliche Meinung:

Es gibt 2 Optionen:

a) Sie versauen es - das heißt:

Die 25er wird uninteressant werden, weil der Aufwand das zu organisieren viel zu groß ist und nicht ausreichend Belohnung dafür im Raum steht.
Davon abgesehen zerbrechen die großen Gilden ganz einfach, weil nicht jeder mit jedem kann und man die 25er ja jetzt eh nimmer gehen muss für maximalen Output. (Das is in ner Gilde mit ca. 40-50 Mann immer der Fall, das kann denke ich keiner abstreiten.)
Hinzu käme, dass sie den Schwierigkeitsgrad zu niedrig ansetzen und man im Endeffekt nach 1-2 Tagen alle IDs durch hat und man dann erstmal für 3 Tage den PC ausschaltet - was über kurz oder lang auch dazu führt, dass einige gar nicht mehr on kommen.
Das wäre mein Worst-Case-Szenario.

b) Sie kriegen es hin - das heißt:

Die 25er bleibt weiterhin attraktiv durch den gemeinsame Erfolg und die Chance, schneller an das zu kommen, was den eigenen Char weiterbringt.
Die 25er Gilden bleiben weiterhin bestehen und es entwickelt sich eine gesunde Balance aus 10er und 25er.
Der Schwierigkeitsgrad ist sowohl im 10er als auch im 25er gut und die Hero-Modes sind Hero-Modes.
Man hat 3-4 Tage die Woche durchaus an den paar IDs, die da sind zu tun und wirds auch net gleich alles in der ersten Woche durch haben.

Ich persönlich glaube bei dem was ich momentan lese, dass a) eintritt. Aber naja, bezeichnet mich ruhig als Pessimist.

Zudem:
10er und 25er gleiche ID = Dümmste Idee ever.
Schließlich tut es mir nicht weh, einmal nicht jede ID zu besuchen. Andererseits, wenn es gut läuft und ich Zeit hab, bin ich 2x 10er und 2x 25er die Woche. Was macht man da wohl in Cataclysm?


----------



## Obsurd (29. April 2010)

die Idee würde ich gut finden, das der Loot gleich ist ist doch mal was gutes, einfach heroic ist ja dann was besseres drin, also gute Idee.


----------



## UnDead_Destroyer (29. April 2010)

Ich finde die Änderungen nice^^

2 id´s für einen raid pro woche waren einfach nur noch unübersichtlich und nervig

btw, im 25er werden ganz einfach viel mehr items gedroopt (Höhere Chance auf ein Item, das ihr unbedingt haben wollt, dass es droopt ---> 25er hat vorteile im vergleich zum 10er)


dass loot im 25er besser als in 10er raids ist, ist einfach seltsam... das einzig schwerere dabei, als im 10er, war 25 leute aufzutreiben...^^


----------



## Leyard (29. April 2010)

van schrieb:


> Also aus der Sicht jetzt gefällt mir das sehr gut. Natürlich wird es wieder wie bei jedem add-on Gildensterben geben.



Auch meiner Meinung nach nicht das Schlimmte. Auf meinem Server gibt es so viele neue (Möchtegern-)Raidgilden, man schaut ins Arsenal und die haben 9 Member davon 7 80er... das ist keine Raidgild, aber jeder darf sich betiteln wie er will. Die Fungilden wird das Ganze nichtmal annähernd betreffen.


----------



## Gliothiel (29. April 2010)

Dass es die gleichen Items geben soll kann so grade ich noch verstehen. Dass dafür im 25er mehr droppt ist selbstverständlich. Aber dass 10er und 25er gleiche ID haben sollen ist Schwachsinn pur.

Bisher war es für mich so: Im 10er gut voran gekommen und im 25er testen, üben, trainieren

Ja, ich gebs zu, ich bin kein Progamer und 25 ist irgendwie weit weg, aber wie soll man sich den verbessern, wenn man nicht die Möglichkeit hat? und wenn man 25er nicht gehen mag, dann kann man die ID ja verfallen lassen.

Hoffentlich ändern sie das noch!!!


----------



## Dryadris (29. April 2010)

Gleicher Loot - Von mir aus, wobei die Unterschiede ja jetzt schon nicht weltbewegend waren
Gleiche ID - Absoluter Bockmist!

Jeder 25er Raid besteht nicht nur aus 25 Spielern sondern aus einem Raidpool von oftmals mindestens 30 und mehr Spielern. Es gibt immer mal wieder Situationen wo ein Spieler kurzfristig ausfällt oder man für einen Boss ein verändertes Setup benötigt hat. Jeder aus dem Raidpool konnte gemütlich seinen 10er machen wenn er Lust hatte und stand dem 25er Raid trotzdem noch zur Verfügung und konnte einspringen wenn ein anderer kurzfristig ausgefallen ist. In Cataclysm ist sowas dann defintiv nicht mehr möglich. Jeder aus dem Raidpool ist dann gezwungen nicht mehr zu raiden, außer auf Anweisung des Raidleiters um auch ja sämtliche IDs frei zu haben, wenn man das Setup ändern muss oder jemand ausfällt. Waren dann im 25er doch alle da, hat der Rest des Raidpools seine ID nicht nutzen können und somit auch kein Equip bekommen. Sind sie 10er gegangen und es fällt jemand im 25er aus, hat man keinen Ersatz mehr für den 25er und muss ihn mangels an Spielern ausfallen lassen. 
Somit wird die Organisation eines 25er Raids unnötig erschwert und es ist jetzt schon nicht einfach einen Raidpool aus guten Leuten aufzubauen, geschweige denn ihn auch zu halten. Effektives Raiden ist mit der Änderung in Cataclysm nicht mehr möglich, zumindest was den 25er angeht. 
Im schlimmsten Falle muss man die Leute bei jedem Boss neu durchwechseln, damit jeder mal mitkann und jeder für den 25er zur Verfügung steht, ob es den Leuten dann unterm Strich was bringt für einen Boss dabei gewesen zu sein oder nicht, bezweifel ich. 
Der 10er wird aktuell genutzt um eben den Leuten die jetzt nicht im 25er dabei sein können einen Raid zu bieten, diverse Equiprückstände zu schließen und zu schauen wie schnell sie Taktiken etc umsetzen können. Man hat im 10er viel eher die Möglichkeit sich um den einzelnen Spieler zu kümmern als in einem 25er. Schwächere Spieler wurden mit stärkeren Spieler in den 10er geschickt, die standen dann mit Rat und Tat zur Seite und der Run verlief ohne größere Schwierigkeiten. In Cataclysm ist auch das nicht mehr umsetzbar, denn die Mains werden dann im 25er gebraucht und irgendein Twink dann im 10er mit zu schicken wird niemals so effektiv und hilfreich sein, wie ein Main. Die Neuzugänge sind dann erst recht die Verlierer in dem ganzen Spiel.

Aktuell können diverse Equiprückstände mit dem 10er Raid kompensiert werden, bedeutet wenn jemand bisher nur 10er gegangen ist, kann er ohne weiteres im 25er mitkommen. Wenn er aber keinen 10er gehen darf, weil Ersatzspieler und er kommt jetzt ein paar IDs nicht zu Zuge, hat sich aber alle IDs frei zu halten, dann kann sich jeder selbst ausmalen wie schnell dann Defizite im Equip auftauchen bis derjenige irgendwann mal gar nicht mehr hinterher kommt.

Im Moment ist es schon so, dass man die Spieler im 10er schneller equipt hat als im 25er und das wird sich in Cataclysm nicht ändern. Ob jetzt im 10er 2 Items droppen und im 25er 5 Items, ändert nichts am Dropglück. Auch dann kann man im 25er mal 3 Monate warten bis ein bestimmter Gegenstand dropt, wie jetzt in WOTLK auch und dann hat man im 25er auch noch mehr Konkurrenz. Oder habt ihr schon 10er Raids gesehen die 4 Magier drin hatten oder 4 Priester oder 4 Palas? 

Und mehr Gold im 25er... sorry aber wer zu Zeiten von 25 möglichen Dailys pro Tag an Goldmangel leidet, der macht irgendwas falsch. Mehr Gold ist bei der Masse an Gold die man ingame hinterhergeworfen bekommt, garantiert kein Anreiz um einen 25er Raid zu organisieren 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Alles in allem meiner Meinung nach eine sehr zwiespältige Änderung und jetzt rein auf die Zusammenlegung beider IDs zu einer bezogen eine sehr schlechte Änderung. 
Konnte man heute mit dem Main an seinem gildeninternen 25er teilnehmen und wenn man wollte mit Freunden den 10er, so muss man sich jetzt entweder für die Gilde und gegen die Freunde entscheiden oder umgedreht oder man wird gezwungen einen Twink hochzuspielen damit man keine der beiden Seiten enttäuscht, was wiederum zu einer erhöhten Onlinezeit führt. 
Aktuell beschränkt sich die Onlinezeit auf die Raidzeit+x Stunden für farmen, Dailys etc (sofern man es tut). Muss man jetzt noch einen Twink hochspielen, dann erhöht sich die Onlinezeit gleichmal um ein Vielfaches. Man wird gezwungen noch mehr Zeit in einer virtuellen Welt zu verbringen, nur damit man irgendwann mal wieder auf die gleich geringe Onlinezeit wie aktuell kommt. Klingt paradox 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Ich glaube jeder weiß wie viel Zeit es damals gekostet hat einen Charakter auf 80 zu bringen und ihn entsprechend zu equippen bis er mal für einen Raid einsatzfähig war und jetzt das gleiche nochmal nur damit man für die Gilde und für die Freunde da sein kann, nur weil Blizzard meint IDs zusammen legen zu müssen.


----------



## Hellraiser0811 (29. April 2010)

Ich wäre ja damit einverstanden wenn die 25er sachen besser wären wenn es ne gute 10er Alternative gibt. (also wenn es das gleiche item nur mit höheren Werten in 25er gibt)
z.B. gibt es in icc 10er relativ wenig eleschami items (und ein brauchbares Schild hab ich da auchnochnicht gesehen. ich glaub später bei sindra droppt eins)


----------



## nussimaster (29. April 2010)

ich sehs schon kommen 25er geht dann fast niemand mehr


----------



## Hellraiser0811 (29. April 2010)

nussimaster schrieb:


> ich sehs schon kommen 25er geht dann fast niemand mehr


Rnd hast du warscheinlich recht, aber ich glaube kaum dass sich bei den gilden was ändern wird die jetzt 25er raiden.
schließlich gibt es mehr items, mehr mats und mehr marken.


----------



## Shaila (29. April 2010)

Hellraiser0811 schrieb:


> Rnd hast du warscheinlich recht, aber ich glaube kaum dass sich bei den gilden was ändern wird die jetzt 25er raiden.
> schließlich gibt es mehr items, mehr mats und mehr marken.



Stichwort RND.

Ja, ich denke auch das es weniger RND geben wird. Und das ist gut so. Gilden kriegen wieder mehr Sinn. In WOTLK hatte man das Gefühl, dass Gilden nicht wirklich nötig waren um zwingend etwas zu erreichen. Ich glaube das sind unter anderem die Beweggründe des neuen Systems. Gilden stärken, Zusammenspiel fördern. Und ich finde das gut. Man beachte auch das neue Gildenerfolgssystem. Ich denke auch das es da sehr wohl größere Belohnungen für 25er geben wird, durch dieses Erfolgssystem.

Ich finde es wirklich in keiner Weise schlimm, dass es weniger RND Raids gibt. Denn dann gibt es weniger Ego - Tripps und Gearscore + DPS Wars, denn dann muss jeder in der Lage sein gut mit seiner Gilde auszukommen und zusammen zu spielen. Das Alles zusammen wird zu einer Verbesserung der momentanen Atmosphäre der WoW Community führen.

Ich trauer den RND Raids in keiner Weise nach, wirklich, in keiner Weise. Denn sie sind schon lange nurnoch DPS Schlachtfelder.


----------



## Hellraiser0811 (29. April 2010)

Meneleus01 schrieb:


> Stichwort RND.
> 
> Ja, ich denke auch das es weniger RND geben wird. Und das ist gut so. Gilden kriegen wieder mehr Sinn. In WOTLK hatte man das Gefühl, dass Gilden nicht wirklich nötig waren um zwingend etwas zu erreichen. Ich glaube das sind unter anderem die Beweggründe des neuen Systems. Gilden stärken, Zusammenspiel fördern. Und ich finde das gut. Man beachte auch das neue Gildenerfolgssystem. Ich denke auch das es da sehr wohl größere Belohnungen für 25er geben wird, durch dieses Erfolgssystem.
> 
> ...


Ich such mir auch lieber ne Gilde die wenig raidet und nicht soweit im content ist, aber passende Raidzeiten hat als mit rnds zu gehen.
Klar sowas wie AK mach ich auch manchmal random aber in raids wo movement gefragt ist versagen randoms oft
/e: meine gilde raidet einmal pro woche, ist erst beim professor aber es macht wirklich spaß, was in meinen Augen die Hauptsache ist.


----------



## bloodstained (29. April 2010)

Raiden sollte nicht alles sein =/ darum ein + von mir zu den Änderungen...mir wärs jedoch noch lieber wieder die reinen 10er Raids und die reinen 25er fest zulegen ala BC...das prinzip war gut und niemand hatte etwas zu mecker und wenn gilde x y in den raid x geht, dann halt zu 10 und wenn gilde x y in raid y geht, dann halt zu 25 und wenn spieler x y lust auf raid x hat sucht er sich 9 spieler und wenn er in raid y will sucht er sich 24 spieler.


----------



## Brillenputztuch (29. April 2010)

absoluter müll...
dann sind 2 Id´s auf einmal fürn Arsch. Denke da an meine Twinks...somit wird rnd raiden wieder absolut uninteressant. Gruppe aufmachen 1 Boss down dann wipe, wipe wipe
ID´s futsch. kA was sich Schneesturm damit gedacht hat. Wieder eine Änderung die das Spiel uninteressanter macht. Viele Leute in Raidgilden sehen das auch bedenklich.
10er ID geht jeder wie er will (Stammgruppe oder eben mal rnd). 25er geht man mit Gilde. Jetzt muss man sich entscheiden. Was ist mir lieber? 10er oder 25er?
Eine von vielen unüberlegten Änderungen seitens Blizzard.


----------



## Akium (29. April 2010)

Xentres schrieb:


> wenn es gut läuft und ich Zeit hab, bin ich 2x 10er und 2x 25er die Woche. Was macht man da wohl in Cataclysm?



Jo. wenn es gut läuft, haste 4 Abende geraidet, und wenns schlecht läuft, werdens auch mal 5 oder 6 ? 

Die Woche hat 7 Tage, und du machst Dir Gedanken, was man dann wohl in Catalysm mit seiner Zeit anfängt ? 



Sagen wirs mal so: Blizz ist sich seiner sozialen Verantwortung bewusst geworden, und merzt eine Mechnanik die seine Kunden zu unverantwortlichem Lebenswandel geführt hat aus.


----------



## Horika (29. April 2010)

Akium schrieb:


> Sagen wirs mal so: Blizz ist sich seiner sozialen Verantwortung bewusst geworden, und merzt eine Mechnanik die seine Kunden zu unverantwortlichem Lebenswandel geführt hat aus.




Thumbs up!

Ich finde die Änderungen sehr gut. Ich habe auch nie verstanden, warum der 25er Loot besser sein musste als der 10er.
Die 10er Instanzen gewinnen jetzt automatisch an Schwierigkeit, da jeder mit den gleichen Voraussetzungen hinein geht.

In Classic gab es auch nur jeweils eine ID und es hat funktioniert. Und für die Dauerzocker, die meinen jeden Tag raiden zu müssen, implementiert Blizzard vielleicht gleich von Anfang an eine weitere Raid-Instanz.


----------



## T!ffy (29. April 2010)

Ich verstehe Blizzard einfach nicht, wollen die wirklich die 25er Raids töten?

Denn so wird's ablaufen:

*Phase 1: Leveln*

Einige haben nicht die Zeit zum Power-Leveln oder möchten sich Zeit lassen, andere haben viel Zeit und/oder Energie und werden schnell den max. Lvl erreichen.
Die die zuerst die Lvl-Phase abgeschlossen haben werden sich zu einer 10er Gruppe zusammenschließen um die ersten Raids angehen zu können.

*Phase 2: 10er Raids*

Die erste 10er Gruppe (später oft Elite-Gruppe genannt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

) versucht sich im neuen Content, da diese schon beim Leveln bewiesen haben das sie viel Zeit und Energie in WoW investieren stellen sich hier auch schnell die ersten Erfolge und Items ein. 

*Phase 3: 25er Raids*

Irgendwann haben genug Spieler den max. Lvl erreicht um den ersten 25er Raid auf die Beine zu stellen.
Die erste 10er Gruppe ist darüber gar nicht erfreut (weil sie beim letzten Boss einen 2% wipe hatten und eigentlich die id verlängern wollten um ihm den Rest zu geben. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

)
Da es nun mal einfacher ist 10 gute Spieler mit Movement zusammen zu bekommen als 25 wird sich hier der Erfolg nicht so schnell einstellen.
Kurz gesagt, wir werden genau dieselben Probleme haben wie jetzt auch: zu großer Leistungsunterschied im Raid, mangelnde Raidvorbereitung, mangelnde Boss- und Klassen-Kenntnis, mangelndes Movement und zu hohe Fehlerquote bei einigen.
Nur mit dem Unterschied das die 10er Gruppe keinen Ausgleich mehr hat weil 10er und 25er auf derselben id liegen.

Und irgendwann nach unzähligen wipes und wenn mal wieder einer beim Pakt der Sinistren pennt oder ein Melee sich wieder mal den Blutpakt einfängt oder nach der dritten id eine Frage im TS auftaucht die zeigt das der Fragensteller keinen Guide gelesen hat, wird sich die eine, vermeintlich bessere, Hälfte fragen wozu sie die andere Hälfte überhaupt braucht.

*Phase 4: Gildenumstrukturierung*

Jetzt wird sich entscheiden ob und in welcher Form die Gilde weiter existieren wird.
Versucht man weiter an den 25er Raids festzuhalten oder setzt man doch eher auf die 10er?
Der Druck der Leistungsträger auf den Gildenrat dafür zu sorgen das man entweder einen vernünftigen Raidpool für den 25er aufbaut oder aber den 25er Raidbetrieb aussetzt damit man 10er gehen kann wird von id zu id wachsen.


*Phase 5: 25er ist tot es lebe der 10er*

Ich denke es wird darauf hinauslaufen das sich genau zwei 10er Raids bilden werden, einmal die erste Gruppe (spätestens jetzt Elite-Gruppe genannt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

) und eine weitere die ins Leben gerufen wird sobald klar ist das es keine 25er mehr geben wird.
Eine dritte Gruppe wird es wohl nicht mehr geben weil die zwei Hauptgruppen natürlich darum bemüht sind die besten Spieler mit der höchsten Raidbeteiligung aufzunehmen, was übrig bleibt sind schwache Spieler oder Spieler mit eher niedriger Raidbeteiligung, kaum geeignet um einen erfolgreichen dritten 10er Raid aufzubauen.

*Phase 6: Und nun?*

Tja da haben wir sie schon, die zwei Klassen Gesellschaft.
Die beiden 10er Raids streiten sich um die besten Spieler während die anderen schauen wo sie bleiben.
Missgunst tritt auf, schließlich ist Spieler xy ja auch gut genug für Gruppe 1 wird aber nicht mitgenommen weil die aus Stammspieler bestehen.
Wenn mal ein Stammspieler ausfällt wird auch mal einer mitgenommen der sonst in die Röhre schaut, sofort geht das Geschrei los: ach dafür sind wir also gut genug was?

*Oder doch nicht?*

Vielleicht kommt es aber auch ganz anders, dies war nur ein sehr pessimistischer Blick in die Zukunft.
Vielleicht wird Blizzard noch was ändern bis zum Release.
Vielleicht wird Blizzard noch was enthüllen was die Sache in einem anderen Licht erscheinen lässt.
Vielleicht sind wir als Gilde auch stark genug um es nicht soweit kommen zu lassen.
Vielleicht bin ich auch nur ein armer alter Mann der die Sache einfach zu schwarz malt.

Was meint ihr?


----------



## Tschinkn (29. April 2010)

Das Markensystem wird komplett über den Haufen geworfen - wer sagt Euch also, dass ihr nicht an eure Marken kommt? Nicht jede Änderung ist automatisch "doof".

Es geht auch meines Erachtens nur scheinbar in Richtung "Casualisierung". Ihr bekommt den gleichen oder sogar relativ gesehen besseren Loot in der gleichen Zeit wie früher. Nur das Abbrechen von IDs wird nicht mehr belohnt wie bisher.


Warum?
Ganz einfach: Der Großteil der ICC 25er und auch vieler ICC10er existiert nur aus einem Grund: Die Faceroll-Bosse 1-4. 
Das gleiche treiben die meisten im 10er: 

1 Raidabend, nach 3 blutigen Stunden liegen die Bosse 4-5 oder meinetwegen 7 dazu die ICC-Weekly 10/25. Dann AK10/25. Da natürlich auch nur der "Frostmarken-Boss" (kennt einer den Namen? ) gelegt, auf die PVP-Spieler, die den Raid durch den Sieg in 1kw möglich gemacht haben, wird keine Rücksicht genommen (sofern sie wg des PVP Gears überhaupt mitgenommen werden...). 

Und nach der Weekly (nochmal 5 Frostmarken) werden die Dungeon-Dailies runtergeschrubbt. Im Ergebnis haben diese 1bis4-"Raider" in einer Woche nicht nur ggf wieder 264er Teile abgestaubt, sondern auch noch rund 40 Marken gesammelt aber beide ICC IDs und die Weekly ID (Naxx, Ulduar, PDK) abgebrochen. Diese Form des Raidens belohnt der jetzige Modus dann mit einem T10 Teil so ziemlich jede zweite Woche. Mit Würfelglück gewinnt man im 25er bei Saurfang auch noch den Token und freut sich über ein neues T10.5 Setteil.

Und danach wird auf der Treppe der Dalaran-Bank rumgelungert und der Gearscore präsentiert.

Wenn man diese Leute dann in einen 10er einlädt mit Ziel 12/12, dann kommt das böse Erwachen: Fauldarm ist bekannt, aber nicht bezwungen. Ergo ploppen die Fragezeichen auch auf sobald es zum Professor geht. Video Guides sind natürlich unbekannt. Also mal eben den Prof erklären. Toll. Der Kampf dauert etwa 8 Minuten, den zu erklären meist noch länger. 
Den Trash vor den Blutprinzen kennen mangels Trashmob-Marke auch nur die wenigsten geschweigedenn Lana'thel. Gute 25er Raids legen vllt noch Fauldarm und Modermiene und heilen anschließend Valithria hoch, aber dann ist meistens Schluß. Den zweiten Raidtag erlebt man nicht, weil alle schon damit beschäftigt sind die nächste ID zu schreddern.

Ganz ehrlich? Mich hält der 25er eigentlich nur ab vom 10er. Und ja ich habe den Lich King im 10er down. Aber jetzt kommt alles nochmal in HC und der andere Char steht auch vorm LK.
Wenn ich 10er und 25er machen will, dann fehlt mir die Zeit um mit zwei Chars in den Progress zu gehen, also alle Bosse anzugehen. wenn ich 4 Abende zur Verfügung habe, mache ich lieber mit beiden Chars je 2 Progress-Raids im 10er als einen total unbefriedigenden 25er.

Jetzt habe ich alle Bosse im 10er down, den ersten in HC und das Frl Deathwhisper ist auch gleich dran. 

Wenn ich dann nach einem erfolgreichen Raid nach Dalaran zurückkomme, bestraft mich die jetzige Situation damit, dass ein Faceroller neben dem anderen auf der Treppe vor der Bank steht mit deutlich besserem Equip der ersten 4 oder 5 Bosse aus dem 25er und meinen Gearscore belächelt. Als der Kingslayer mit dem niedrigsten Gearscore des Servers muß ich mich sogar fragen lassen, wie man "mit dem Equip" denn den LK legen kann. Noch dazu als Tank....

Die neue Regelung animiert die Leute dazu, tiefer in die Raid-Instanzen zu gehen und belohnt diejenigen mit Durchhaltevermögen, die Instanz komplett zu räumen.

Ihr beschwert Euch über "Casuals"? Diese angebliche "Casualisierung" wird eher dazu führen, dass die sog. "Casuals" sich auch reinbeissen und mit Euch "PROs" gleichziehen müssen um ans gleiche Gear zu kommen. Was wollt ihr mehr?

Der 25er wird auch nicht bestraft, sondern er wird vom Schwierigkeitsgrad und Loot-Output her angepasst. Wer lieber in der Anonymität des 25ers raidet, der tut das. Wer den familiären 10er besser findet, der macht den. Und wer beide mag, der macht erst den 10er und dann den 25er.

Sagt jetzt mal einer, der sich selbst als "Casual" bezeichnet.


----------



## HitotsuSatori (29. April 2010)

Ich finde diese Änderung gut, weil man so auch innerhalb der Gilde "aussortieren" kann und nicht mehr jeden Eumel mitnehmen muss, nur damit ein 25er-Raid überhaupt stattfindet.


----------



## attake (29. April 2010)

ich finds gut weil ich eigentlich nur 10ner raids machen möchte , die athmosphäre ist besser und es kommt auf jeden einzelnen mehr an 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



momentan raide ich 25iger eigentlich nur zusätzlich weil im 10ner einfach nicht für jeden slot was brauchbahres droppt ....

jammern weil es dann zu wehnig zu tun gibt wenn 25iger und 10ner ID zusammmengehören will ich noch nicht da man ja nicht weis wieviele raidinis es geben wird 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


auserdem raide auch nur 3 abende die woche weil ich ja auch noch zeit für RL haben möchte und nicht vor dem computer lebe 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



ich finde die änderungen daher seer gut !

m.f.g.   ATTA


----------



## macro (29. April 2010)

Ich finds gut!!

Der Schwerpunkt für besonders fähige Spieler lag zuletzt eh bei den Hardmodes, daran würd sich auch zu Cata nix ändern. Und diese werden sich dann auch zukünftig 
von der größeren Mehrheit in Sachen Ausrüstung absetzen können.

Weiß nicht was das Gejammer wegen der Lootwertigkeit eigendlich soll, letztlich ist der einzige Unterschied zwischen 10 und 25er die etwas aufwendigere Organisation. 

Ich hab noch nie verstanden warum man im 25er besseren loot bekommen sollte obwohl die rein spielerisch benötigte Leistung in beiden Raidgrößen identisch ist!!

Zukünftig gibts als Entschädigung für den Mehraufwand der 25er-Organisation halt etwas mehr Loot.. nur gerechtfertigterweise keinen besseren.

Also wo gibts da was zu meckern?^^


----------



## Deadlift (29. April 2010)

Wieso heult ihr eigentlich immer noch rum?

Blizz macht was sie tun wollen und was Ihnen mehr Kohle ins Spiel bringt.
In diesem Fall sind aber sowohl die Marken als auch die Lockout Änderungen absolut sinnvoll und nachvollziehbar.

Wenns im 25er mehr Items gibt als im 10er sterben doch nicht die 25er nur weils die selben Items gibt wie im 10er.
Völlig lächerliche Annahme.



> [font=arial, verdana, tahoma, sans-serif]Ich hab noch nie verstanden warum man im 25er besseren loot bekommen sollte


[/font]
Ich seconde einfach mal meinen Vorposter hierzu.


Das schlimmste aber ist, alle die sich hier aufregen wien Schnitzel und mit Quit drohen, sind die ersten die es dann später geil finden und sofort wieder vorn dabei sind.

Von dahher ein "meh" an euch Heulkrampf Kinder.


----------



## Bayrischer-Bier-Berserker (29. April 2010)

Naja erstmal abwarten wies letztenendes aussieht, vorher rumheulen bringt ja nix, 
ich persönlich finde es ok. 
Blizz wird mit Sicherheit das ein oder andere Schmankerl einbauen, damit 25er trotz 
Änderung nicht an Beliebtheit verlieren.

Für alle kleinen Gilden is das natürlich eine super Änderung.


----------



## Milwa (30. April 2010)

Deadlift schrieb:


> Wieso heult ihr eigentlich immer noch rum?
> 
> Blizz macht was sie tun wollen und was Ihnen mehr Kohle ins Spiel bringt.
> In diesem Fall sind aber sowohl die Marken als auch die Lockout Änderungen absolut sinnvoll und nachvollziehbar.



Ich würde dann doch gerne hören inwiefern die ID Teilung mehr Geld in die Kassen von Activision Blizzard spühlt.
Ich persönlich würde sagen dass ich noch rumheule weil ich mich entscheiden muss ob ich lieber 10er oder 25er mache, gerne raide und mir bisher noch keine Begründung genannt wurde weshalb andere Spieler dadurch dass ich 25er und 10er parallel machen könnte benachteiligt werden würden.


----------



## Thunderwolf (30. April 2010)

Also ich kann nur sagen zu diesem punkt das wäre nicht logisch diese handlung von blizzard.Und ich sage immer blizzard unf logik past nicht das beist sich also ist es irgentwie zu erwarten gewesen das blizzard sich etwas einfallen läst um dieses zu untermauern.ich hoffe blizzard ist klar das dieses auch wieder eine aktion sein kann die viele spieler da zu bewegen kann sich von wow ab zu wenden.Ich denke da nur mal an Star Wars the Old Republic.Naja lassen wir uns überraschen.


----------



## Dryadris (30. April 2010)

Ich kann ehrlich nicht verstehen wie hier manche die Änderung gut finden und gleichzeitig von Random Raids reden. Ich meine wer sich jetzt schon über die Aussortierung von Spieler für einen rnd Raid beschwert, der wird sich in Cataclysm noch mehr in den Arsch beißen, denn dort wird dann noch härter ausgesiebt werden. Weil keiner will dann einen nicht Top-Spieler in seinem Raid haben. Mit jedem einem nicht bekannten Spieler erhöht sich das Risiko zu wipen um Faktor X und keiner hat Lust sich wegen einer Person die ID für diese Instanz für eine komplette Woche zu verbauen. 
Wer jetzt schon keinen Platz in einem random Raid findet, der wird es im Addon noch weniger tun. Je weniger Erfolge und Erfahrung man zu bieten hat, desto schlechter die Chancen. Je weniger man Equip zu bieten hat, desto schlechter die Chancen usw usw

Alle Spieler werden sich dann zu kleineren Gilden zusammenschließen, alles nur noch intern machen und die Spieler die sich nur gelegentlich einloggen in der Hoffnung random wo mitkommen zu können, werden in eine tiefschwarze Röhre schauen oder sind dann gezwungen sich einer Gilde anzuschließen um überhaupt mal die Möglichkeit zu erhalten die Nase in einen Raid zu stecken.

Mehrere Raids in Cataclysm, dafür weniger Bosse. Juhuu... Noch mehr so Gähn-Raids wie PDK oder Obsidiansanktum. Da schlägt doch das Herz eines jeden Raiders doch gleich um ein paar Takte höher. Ich kann gar nicht sagen wie sehr ich mich auf diese Instanzen freuen (heimlich umdreh und in den Eimer kübel)
Fast Food anstatt anspruchsvolle Raids mit Atmospäre. Man kann über ICC sagen was man will, aber die Raidinstanz hat Flair. Genauso wie Ulduar Flair hatte oder BT oder Sunwell. Aber sind wir mal ehrlich, der Reiz den PDK verströmt ist so hoch wie der an den Socken eines Marathonläufers zu schnuppern. 

Dann findet ja auch Blizzard dieses etappenweise freischalten von Bossen ja auch so toll und wollen das weiter führen. Noch mehr Jippie über 5 Boss Raids, bei denen alle 3 Wochen der nächste Boss freigeschaltet wird (Ich glaube Blizzard hat einen Narren an PDK gefresssen -.-)

Je länger man darüber nachdenkt, sich über die Konsequenzen die damit verbunden sind ein paar Gedanken verschwendet, desto düsterer siehts eigentlich aus. Twinks hochleveln damit man sich nicht zwischen Freunde und Gilde entscheiden muss was bedeutet dass man noch mehr Zeit ingame verbringen muss als jetzt, versuchen eine großen Raidpool fair zu leiten ohne dass jemand auf etwas verzichten muss und alle ihr Equip bekommen, Raidbündnisse die auseinander brechen weil die Gilden dann lieber intern gehen um ihre Gilde leveln zu können (funktioniert ja eh nur wenn ein bestimmter %satz aus einer Gilde besteht), Spieler die rumjammern weil sie sich jetzt noch härteren Auswahlkriterien für einen Random Raid stellen müssen... Ja ja Cataclysm wird wirklich eine Katastrophe. Der Name scheint leider Programm zu sein.


----------



## Xentres (30. April 2010)

@ Dryadris

Quote for Truth!

---

Das größte Problem is echt diese EINE EINZIGE ID.

Das wird richtig bitter werden, wenn der Raid stattfindet und jemand an genau dem Tag nicht da ist oder nicht ins Konzept passt oder einfach mal aussetzen darf:

-> Random geht schließlich sicher nicht mehr viel bis auf irgendwelche verkappten Twinks.
-> 10er kann er auch vergessen, weil die Gilde schon ne 25er ID hat.
-> 25er is die ID schon fast clear etc.

Und wenn bestimmte Leute z.B. mal eine ganze Woche aussetzen dürfen, dann sind die bald zieeeemlich demotiviert.
Dann sinkt die Anzahl an Ersatz für den Stammraidpool.
Dann finden Raids nicht mehr statt, weil du niemanden mehr auf der Ersatzbank hast.
Dann musst du wieder neue suchen und das Spielchen beginnt von Neuem.

Naja, ich sag immer: Zum Anfang von LK war der DK auch ne Heldenklasse, nicht für jeden erreichbar und hat alles gepwned. Ach, und Frostmourne wurde auch für WotLK angekündigt ^___^


----------



## sucki89 (30. April 2010)

Ich finds gut. Warum sollte 25er besseren loot haben wenns die selbe ini mit gleichem schwierigkeitsgrad ist...?

und sie sagen ja selbst, dass die menge an items im 25er höher ist. 

Is doch ganz fair. Im Prinzip is dann der 25er schwieriger zu stellen, weil man eben mehr leute braucht, dafür ist aber die chance auf loot für jeden einzelnen größer. Und damit meine ich, dass grob ausgedrückt in 2 25er raids mehr droppt als in 5 10er raids. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 oder zumindest gleichviel...


----------



## Shaila (30. April 2010)

Dryadris schrieb:


> Ich kann ehrlich nicht verstehen wie hier manche die Änderung gut finden und gleichzeitig von Random Raids reden. Ich meine wer sich jetzt schon über die Aussortierung von Spieler für einen rnd Raid beschwert, der wird sich in Cataclysm noch mehr in den Arsch beißen, denn dort wird dann noch härter ausgesiebt werden. Weil keiner will dann einen nicht Top-Spieler in seinem Raid haben. Mit jedem einem nicht bekannten Spieler erhöht sich das Risiko zu wipen um Faktor X und keiner hat Lust sich wegen einer Person die ID für diese Instanz für eine komplette Woche zu verbauen.
> Wer jetzt schon keinen Platz in einem random Raid findet, der wird es im Addon noch weniger tun. Je weniger Erfolge und Erfahrung man zu bieten hat, desto schlechter die Chancen. Je weniger man Equip zu bieten hat, desto schlechter die Chancen usw usw
> 
> Alle Spieler werden sich dann zu kleineren Gilden zusammenschließen, alles nur noch intern machen und die Spieler die sich nur gelegentlich einloggen in der Hoffnung random wo mitkommen zu können, werden in eine tiefschwarze Röhre schauen oder sind dann gezwungen sich einer Gilde anzuschließen um überhaupt mal die Möglichkeit zu erhalten die Nase in einen Raid zu stecken.
> ...



Ja, RND Raids werden massiv benachteiligt und ich finde es nach wie vor gut. Die Gilden sollen endlich wieder einen Sinn haben. Das war ja die ursprüngliche Idee. Man schließt sich in einer Gilde zusammen um Spaß zu haben und zusammen im Spiel weiter zu kommen. Es sollte nicht das Ziel sein, dass man als 0815 Spieler, wirklich alles sehen kann, ohne auch nur das Wort "Gilde" in den Mund nehmen zu müssen. Wer etwas erreichen will, der soll auch ein wenig dafür tun und zeigen, dass er auch in der Lage ist, mal mit anderen Spielern zusammenzuspielen und TEAMPLAY zu zeigen.

Man wird regelrecht in Gilden gezwungen und das ist ein toller Schritt in die richtige Richtung. Und wer dann behauptet er könne nicht raiden , spielt das falsche Spiel. Ganz einfach. Es ist so das MMORPG's immer ein wenig Zeitaufwand und auch Planung mitbringen. Man kann nicht erwarten alles zu haben, auch ohne das Zusammenspiel mit anderen Spielern.

Ich denke der Item Dschungel fällt weg, DPS und Gearscore wird der Kopf abgehackt. Keine Ninjaloots mehr per PM, da man sich sowas nicht in einer Gilde erlauben kann. Keine Streiterein mehr wegen ÄPIX.


----------



## Piposus (2. Mai 2010)

sucki89 schrieb:


> Ich finds gut. Warum sollte 25er besseren loot haben wenns die selbe ini mit gleichem schwierigkeitsgrad ist...?
> 
> und sie sagen ja selbst, dass die menge an items im 25er höher ist.
> 
> ...




Wer 10er und 25er Hardmodes raidet (wie ich, weil ich mit dem Equipment anschliessend in IF posen muss), der weiss, dass 25er und 10er niemals gebalanced werden können. 10er ist immer einfacher.


----------

